# [Sammelthread] Far Cry 3



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2011)

Hallo Community & herzlich Willkommen im Sammelthread von *Far Cry 3*! ​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nach einem Ausflug in die weiten Afrikas (Far Cry 2), schickt uns Ubisoft nun wieder dorthin wo damals unter der Leitung von _Crytek_ alles begann (Far Cry 1). Nämlich auf eine tropische Insel. Was wird uns hier erwarten? Genau diese Fragen soll der Sammelthread klären!​ 



*Die Entwickler:*​ 
An der Entwicklung von Far Cry 3 sind gleich drei Studios beteiligt. Ubisoft Montreal, Massive Entertainment (bekannt durch World in Conflict) und Ubisoft Shanghai.


*Eine gelernte Lektion: (!?)*

Anscheinend hat Ubisoft aus seinen Fehlern gelernt. Dies gelobte  zumindest Jamie Keen, der Lead Designer von Far Cry 3, und erklärte, was  man im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger anders macht. So würde man dem den  Spieler beim Erkunden der offenen Welt nicht das Gefühl geben, einer  leeren Welt überlassen worden zu sein. Vielmehr gebe es immer wieder  neue Herausforderungen und Ziele, etwa das Sammeln von Pflanzen. Auch  sollen endlos "respawnende" Gegnerhorden der Vergangenheit angehören, um  dem Spieler die Möglichkeit zu geben, die Anzahl der Gegner  beeinflussen zu können. Hinsichtlich des Schwierigkeitsgrades merkte  Keen an, dass sich Far Cry 3 für Einsteiger ebenso wie für  Hardcore-Spieler eignet.

Zudem möchte man das Spiel möglichst  offen gestalten und nicht durch künstlich errichtete Barrieren in seiner  Atmosphäre einschränken."Wir wollen nicht, dass man das Gefühl bekommt,  dass man durch die Welt blockiert wird. Wenn man irgendwo hin schnell  reisen will, kann man das machen. Wenn man einfach nur herumfahren will,  kann man das machen. Wenn man von einer bestimmten Klippe springen  will, kann man das ebenfalls machen."


*Das Spiel/Gameplay:* 


Far Cry 3 soll laut Ubisoft kein reiner Ego-Shooter werden, sondern trägt nun die Bezeichnung _»First Person Adventure«. _
Dies lässt vermuten das man auch ein bisschen denken bzw. rätseln muss, um im Spiel voran zu kommen. Ebenso soll ein Deckungssystem ähnlich wie in Crysis 2 zum Einsatz kommen. Dies wird durch den E3-Trailer deutlich. Außerdem kann unser alter Ego reden und kommentieren. Das dies auch dringend nötig ist, zeigt der nächste Abschnitt. Durch die große Spielwelt wird es zudem ein Open-World Spiel werden.

Ubisoft will sich dem Trend der linearen Schlauch-Shooter  widersetzen und setzt auf waschechte Tugenden eines frei begehbaren  Eilands, dessen Sandbox nur von den Weiten des Ozeans begrenzt wird. Für  Shooter-Fans hat man eine dichte Story und schicke Gefechte, die vom  Timing flott werden, wenn man sich in der Hauptgeschichte ranhält und  nicht ein Schirmchendrink am Strand genießt. Für alle anderen gibt es  eine Prise Adventure dazu – inklusive Strandspaziergängen und  Entdeckungstouren in den Dschungel. Da verspricht man auch gleich, dass  es hinter jeder Ecke etwas Neues zu sehen geben soll.

In der Beschreibung von Dan Hay klingt das auch ganz entzückend. "Stellt  euch vor, ihr steht auf einem Berg und entdeckt im Dschungel ein  Gebäude. Ihr geht hinunter und trefft auf einen Tempel. Wenn man es von  da oben sehen kann, kann man es auch besuchen und damit interagieren."

Die Außenposten stellen eine besondere Neuerung in der dritten Version  von Far Cry dar. So soll es durch das Einnehmen dieser möglich sein,  Quests zu erhalten und auch seine Waffen zu verbessern oder neue Waffen  zu erwerben. Das Einnehmen soll zwar an sich relativ kompliziert sein,  allerdings soll es sich wirklich lohnen. Dabei soll jeder einzelne  Außenpunkt auch seine Eigenheiten aufweisen. Dies soll auch für  Abwechslung sorgen.

Jeder "Outpost" soll dabei durch  aufsteigenden Rauch zu erkennen sein. Die einzelnen Posten sind dabei  rund um die Karte verteilt. Zusätzlich kann ein Spieler gefangene  Raubtiere suchen und diese durch gezielte Schüsse freilassen. Dadurch  hat er bei der Einnahme des Postens einen entscheidenden Vorteil.  Erlegte Tiere sollen in Dörfern auch zu Geld gemacht werden können.​ 




*Die Story:*​ 
Ihr alter Ego alias Jason Brody strandet nach einem Schiffbruch auf der schönen tropischen Insel. Nur seine Freundin kann er nirgendwo entdecken. Also macht sich Jason auf den Weg um das tropische von Drogenhändlern und Piraten verseuchte Eiland zu erkunden.​ 
Das es dort nicht so traumhaft ist, wie es zu Anfang scheint, muss Jason schnell auf die harte Tour lernen.
Eine Gruppe Männer, schwer bewaffnet, bringt systematisch die Zivilbevölkerung um. Eine auf dem Boden kauernde Frau wird vor Jasons Augen erschossen. Die unbekannten Angreifer stürzen Menschen in Abgründe, Leichen baumeln an provisorischen Galgen. 
(Siehe Bildergalarie)

Für wirkliches Aufsehen könnte allerdings diesmal die Story sorgen, die  Spieler nicht das übliche Gut-gegen-Böse-Spiel durchleben lässt.  Stattdessen sollen die Grenzen von Gut und Böse, Richtig und Falsch  zunehmend verschwimmen und die Integrität des vermeintlichen Helden  Jason Brody in Frage stellen. Gegenüber CVG äußerte sich Dan Hay,  Producer bei Ubisoft Montreal hierzu, dass das Spiel mit dem Wahnsinn  von Beginn an ein Kernelement in Far Cry 3 sein sollte. Die Entwicklung  des irren Widersachers Vaas fand seine Bestimmung, als die reale Vorlage  in Person von Michael Mando bei Ubisoft im Studio stand, der den  wahnsinnigen Bösewicht perfekt personifizierte. 

Alle Bewohner  sollen ein Produkt ihrer Umgebung sein und verfallen auf dem tropischen  Inselarchipel langsam dem Wahnsinn. Ein gutes Beispiel ist hier der  bekannte Doktor aus einer früheren Gameplay-Demo, der durch den Konsum  von Halluzinogenen der Wirklichkeit zu entfliehen versucht. Auch Jason  Brody gelangt nach und nach an die Grenzen seiner Psyche. Tatoos  kennzeichnen den Weg, den er auf seiner Flucht über die Insel  eingeschlagen hat. Aber wie kommen die Körperbemalungen zustande - sind  sie reine Einbildung? Steht er unter dem Einfluss von Drogen oder  verliert er tatsächlich die Kontrolle über sich und seinen Verstand? Der  Spieler soll anfangen, an Jason zu zweifeln, ihn sogar zu hassen und  dessen Moral in Frage zu stellen. Ist er nur ein weiterer Irrer,  gefangen in seiner eigenen Psyche?

»Die Frage ist: wenn ihr (Also Jason) einige der Erfahrungen  macht, die Vaas gemacht hat, wie sehr wird das auf euch abfärben? In  wie weit ist Vaas eine Spiegelung von euch und der Fehler die ihr macht?  (...)

Wenn ihr euch Vaas und andere Charaktere und deren Ähnlichkeit  zueinander und zu dem, was ihr da tut, anseht - dann beginnt der innere  Konflikt. Es geht los, wenn die Insel ihr Pfund Fleisch (vgl.  Shakespeares »Der Kaufmann von Venedig«) von euch eingefordert hat. Ihr  seht es, wenn ihr die ersten Tattos bekommen habt, die erzählen, was ihr  alles gesehen und erlebt habt. Ihr schaut euch die an und erkennt mehr  Parallelen zwischen euch und den Leuten im Spiel, die ihr hasst.«​ 



*Die Location:*​ 
Wie schon etwas weiter oben erwähnt, kehrt Ubisoft zu den Wurzeln zurück, und schickt uns auf eine tropische Insel. Dies wurde gemacht weil sich ihrer Meinung nach so ein besonders starker Kontrast zwischen der Schönheit der Landschaft und brutalen Ereignisse einstellt. Der Dschungel sei zudem gut für die neuen Gameplay-Mechaniken geeignet. Laut Narrative Director Jason VandenBerghe soll die Spielwelt in Far Cry 3 rund zehnmal so groß sein wie in Teil 1 und 2.


*Der Koop-Modus:*

Während der psychische Wahnsinn in der Handlung Far Cry 3  voraussichtlich eine große Rolle einnimmt, ist der Koop-Modus des  Action-Spiels anders ausgelegt. Laut Ditte Deenfeldt, Associate Lead  Game Designer bei Far Cry 3, biete ein auf zwei oder mehr Spieler  ausgelegter Koop-Modus im Gegensatz zum Singleplayer-Modus keinen Raum  für tiefsinnige, emotionale Erfahrungen. Stattdessen geht es im  Koop-Modus von Far Cry 3 vor allem um Action und Teamplay.Dazu  habe man den Koop-Modus von Anfang an als Mehrspieler-Erlebnis  ausgelegt. So sind etwa die Level im Multiplayer deutlich kleiner. Es  gehe im Koop vor allem darum, zusammen zu bleiben und Gefahren gemeinsam  zu begegnen, statt die Insel zu erkunden. Anhänger von  Open-World-Szenarien sollen dagegen im Singleplayer-Modus auf ihre  Kosten kommen. 

Für Far Cry 3 haben sich die Entwickler laut Creative Director Magnus  Jensen angesehen, was bisher im Bereich Multiplayer bisher schon gut  funktionierte, so zum Beispiel die Möglichkeit, Karten auf allen  Plattformen erstellen zu können. Das Finden, Spielen und Beurteilen von  Karten, die von Spielern erstellt wurden, soll nun einfacher sein.  Spieler können so bestimmen, was sie spielen möchten und entweder die  besten Karten wählen oder sich als Beta-Tester für eher experimentelle  Karten betätigen. Die besonders guten Maps von Spielern sollen sogar in  die normalen Listen des Spiels aufgenommen werden können.

Auch  auf das Teamplay wurde verstärkt geachtet. Spieler werden beispielsweise  für das Wiederbeleben von Mitspielern belohnt. Für Jensen ist Far Cry 3  durchaus in der Lage, mit der Konkurrenz mitzuhalten. Das Interesse der  Spieler werde nicht nur durch das Erstellen und Testen von Karten hoch  gehalten, sondern auch durch Endgame-Inhalte. So gibt es im Koop- oder  Multiplayer-Modus verschlüsselte Daten zu finden, die dann in einem Menü  gespeichert und in Echtzeit dekodiert werden. Das könne Minuten, aber  auch Stunden dauern und führt zu einer Belohnung für den Spiele. "Den  Fortschritt kann man sich auf einer Webseite ansehen und dort sogar die  Belohnung abholen. Dabei handelt es sich um Dinge wie zusätzliche  Erfahrungspunkte, kleine Tokens für mehr Geschwindigkeit, aber zum Ende  hin auch Modifikationen für Waffen", so Jensen. Diese zufälligen Mods  können auch mit Freunden getauscht werden. 



Der Koop-Modus ist  eine komplette, speziell erstellte Kampagne, bei der man nicht Teile des  Single-Players nachspielt, die zufällig passen. Es gibt eine eigene  Geschichte samt Charakteren, die sechs Monate vorher spielt und mit der  Hauptstory durch die verschiedenen Gruppierungen und einen anderen Teil  der gleichen Insel verbunden ist." Trotzdem sei der selbe Wahnsinn  vorhanden. "Die vier Charaktere sind praktisch am Ende, arbeiten auf  einem schäbigen Kreuzfahrtschiff voller Drogen und Prostitution und  suchen nach einem Ausweg. Dann schließt Vaas einen Handel mit dem  Kapitän ab, der das Schiff an ihn übergibt und selbst von Bord geht. Die  vier Charaktere fühlen sich verraten, drehen durch und entscheiden  sich, den Kapitän über die ganze Insel zu jagen. Es wird viel Blut  vergossen." 
Diese neuen Charaktere seien schon deswegen  interessant, weil man sich frage, was zu einem solchen Ausrasten führen  könnte oder warum sie auf diesem Schiff arbeiten. "Wir geben die  Antworten nicht durch lange Cutscenes, sondern haben sie in den  Spiel-Dialog eingewoben. Wir sind superstolz auf diesen Koop-Modus und  was wir damit erschaffen haben."



*Der Multiplayer:*

Für den Multiplayer holt sich Ubisoft Verstärkung von Ubisoft Massive. Diese haben bereits mit World in Conflict gezeigt, was ein guter Multiplayer haben muss.

Far Cry 3 soll dabei anscheinend einen ganz besonderen Multiplayer-Part  erhalten, der sowohl Elemente aus der Indie-Szene als auch von Social  Games nutzen soll und dabei als eine Art "Online-Universum" wirken soll. Ubisoft hat anscheinend vor, Companion Gaming herausbringen. Die Spiele sollen so  stärker mit anderen Plattformen und sozialen Netzwerken verbunden werden. Im Fall von Far Cry 3 sei bereits eine iOS-App in der Entwicklung. Bei Tom Clancy´s Ghost Recon Future Soldier soll Facebook quasi das Bindeglied sein. Wenn man hier Ghost Recon Commander spielt, soll man neue Gegenstände und Waffen erhalten. 

Gegenüber VG247 gab Ubisoft-Chefentwickler Chris Early zu Protokoll:  "Unsere Companion Gaming-Strategie zielt darauf ab, Spielern die  Möglichkeit zu bieten, Spiele desselben Universums auf unterschiedlichen  Plattformen und Geräten zu spielen und damit plattformübergreifende  Belohnungen zu erhalten." 

Das komplette Interview mit Chris Early gibt es bei VG247.

Dafür ist bekannt, das ein Killcam in den Multiplayer mit eingebaut wird. Diese zeigt nicht nur den eigenen Tod, sondern auch den Schützen dem wird das zu verdanken haben.
Per  Killcam wird nun während dem aktuellen Geschehen auch die Vergangenheit gezeigt.  Somit wird Spielern erleichtert, den tödlichen Störenfried ausfindig zu  machen, während sie weiterhin die Action und die Umgebung im Blick  behalten können. Im ersten Multiplayer-Video der Pre-Alpha-Version von  Frar Cry 3 wird die Killcam erstmals vorgestellt. In weiße und rote  Silhouetten gehüllt, erkennt der Verstorbene aus der  3rd-Person-Perspektive sowohl sich, den verantwortlichen Gegner und  sogar den Einschußwinkel der tödlichen Kugel. Scharfschützen dürften  damit zukünftig Probleme kriegen, einen günstigen Platz zum Campen zu  finden und so lange Zeit unentdeckt das gegnerische Team zu  malträtieren.

Ein erstes In-Game-Multiplayervideo wurde bereits veröffentlicht:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-jo-AX_7V4


Von der PAX East 2012 sind auch bereits ein paar User-Videos im Netz gelandet:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0NsiG9OmLwk



*Der Karteneditior:*

Das Tool soll dabei ähnlich benutzerfreundlich ausfallen wie beim  Vorgänger, diesmal aber über deutlich mehr platzierbare Objekte  verfügen. Wie schon im Vorgänger sind die individuellen  Mehrspieler-Karten auf eine Größe von 512 x 512 Meter begrenzt.  Zusätzlich steht der Editor auf allen drei Plattformen (PC, Xbox 360,  PlayStation 3) zur Verfügung, jedoch können untereinander keine Karten  ausgetauscht werden.

Nach Angaben von Ubisoft besteht auch die  Möglichkeit, mit dem eigenen Kartenmaterial in die offiziellen  Playlisten des Shooters zu kommen. Dazu muss aber erst der Gold-Status  für eine Karte erreicht werden, was durch gute Bewertungen anderer  Spieler ermöglicht wird. Zudem können die Kartenersteller selbst  entscheiden, ob andere Spieler ihre Werke modifizieren können.  Mod-Unterstützung wird Far Cry 3 allerdings nicht bieten, da die  verwendete Dunia-Engine laut Ubisoft nicht dafür ausgelegt ist.


*Far Cry 3-Preview:*

Die Redaktion von PC Games hatte breits die Gelegenheit, selber ein bisschen Zeit auf der Insel zu verbringen.

Einen ausführlichen Erfahrungsbericht findet ihr hier:
Far Cry 3: Mega-Preview zum Südsee-Shooter - Drogen, Verrückte und Action nach eurem Gusto + Neue Screenshots - Far Cry 3-Preview - Eine Mission unter Drogen​ 


*Grafikengine:*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Als Grafikengine kommt eine überarbeitete Variante der _Dunia-Engine_ zum Einsatz. Das Wort „Dunia“ stammt aus dem Arabischen und bedeutet „Welt“ oder „Erde“ oder „Leben“. Entwickelt wurde die Engine von Ubisoft Montreal. Sie basiert zu ca. 20-30% auf dem Code der CryEngine 1.​ 
Hier die Features und Bilder der nicht überarbeiteten Dunia-Engine wie sie in _Far Cry 2_ zum Einsatz kam:​

Unterstützung von Spielkonsolen, wie Microsofts Xbox 360 und Sonys Playstation 3​
zerstörbare Umgebungen​
dynamisches Wetter​
dynamische Feuervermehrung (beeinflusst durch Wettersystem)​
dynamische Vegetation [engl.: RealTree] (einschließlich Wachstum und Nachwuchs von Pflanzen)​
Tag- und Nachtzyklen​
dynamisches Soundsystem​
„Non-scripted AI“​
Ausstrahlung oder Absonderung diverser Lichter​
amBX-Technologie von Philips für spezielle Effekte​
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*






*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 

Hier ein First-Look zu Far Cry 3 von der technischen Seite:

Der Shooter sieht weiterhin einen Tick besser aus als sein Vorgänger.  Die schrillen Charaktere wirken noch einen Tick realistischer und der  Darstellung der Flora und Fauna auf der Insel mangelt es nicht an  Details. Wie beim zweiten Teil hat auch Far Cry 3  detaillierte Schatten zu bieten, deren Kanten weich sind. Die  Sichtweite fällt gewohnt hoch aus und auf übertriebene Tiefenunschärfe  wird verzichtet - dafür gibt es Bewegungsunschärfe im Kampfgetümmel.  Auch Rauch ist volumetrisch und sieht (fast) echt aus. Grafikschmankerl  sind die vielen hoch aufgelösten und dank Parallax-Mapping plastisch  wirkenden Texturen sowie die dynamische und aufwendig berechnete  Echtzeit Beleuchtung inklusive Wettereffekte. Das absolute  Grafik-Highlight jedoch ist die Wasserdarstellung. Das Pixelnass ist mit  Schaumkronen, Gischt, Reflexionen, Verzerrungen und Kaustik verziert  und scheint eine Geometrie zu besitzen, die sich bei Bewegungen der  Spielfigur durch das Wasser verändern. Zusätzlich sind  Wasserspritzer/-spuren auf dem Bildschirm zu sehen.


*Systemanforderungen:*​ 
 Die PC-Systemanforderungen für Far Cry 3 sind da. Ubisoft definiert insgesamt drei Szenarien, "minimal", "empfohlen" und "Hi-Performance".  Welche Grafik und welche Fps-Raten sind dahinter verstecken, das bleibt  vorerst das sahnige Geheimnis von Ubisoft und dem Entwicklerteam von Far  Cry 3. Insgesamt fallen die Hardwarevoraussetzungen durchaus knackig  aus.

Minimal:
 Für den Minimalspaß beim Spielen (mutmaßlich auch mit einem  Minimalspaß an Grafik) reicht noch ein Core 2 Duo E6700 oder ein Athlon  64 X2 6000+. 4 GiB RAM sollten es ebenfalls sein, bei der Grafik wird es  etwas wirr. Hier schreibt Ubisoft, dass man eine  Shader-Modell-4-Grafikkarte voraussetzt, die DX9-kompatibel sein soll.  Ubisoft nennt GTX 8800, GTX 9000 und GT 200 sowie HD 2900, HD 3000 und  HD 4000.

Empfohlen:
Bei den empfohlenen Systemanforderungen für Far Cry 3  kommt dann ein Core i3-530 oder ein Phenom II X2 565 ins Spiel. 6 GiB  RAM sind dafür nötig, außerdem eine DX11-kompatible  Shader-Modell-4-Karte mit 1 GiB VRAM. Auch das ist verwirrend,  mutmaßlich will Ubisoft damit sagen, dass die SM4-Karten entsprechende  Treiber bzw. ein aktuelles DirectX benötigen.

High-Performance:

 Bei "Hi-Performance"  verlangt Far Cry 3 mindestens nach einem Core i7-2600K oder FX-4150, 8  GiB *RAM *und wiederum einer SM4-Karte. Das dürfte die meisten  PCGH-Leser noch nicht wirklich in Schwierigkeiten bringen, aber  zumindest besteht die Hoffnung, dass der Ubisoft-Shooter auch aktuelle  PCs halbwegs ausreizt. An unterstützten Grafikkarten nennt Ubisoft neben  den bereits erwähnten auch die aktuelle Grafikkartenserien von Nvidia  und AMD. Zuletzt war ja nicht klar, ob Far Cry 3 DirectX 11 ausnutzt oder nicht.



*
Der Kopierschutz:* 


Laut unbestätigten Angaben, soll der Titel DRM-geschützt sein, und eine permanente Internetverbindung benötigen.​ 


*Plattformen:* 


- PC
- Playstation 3​ - Xbox 360 


*Versionen:* 


Das Spiel wird auf jeder Plattform eine normale und eine Collector´s Edition bekommen.​ 
Die Inhalte der Collector´s Edition sind offiziell noch nicht bekannt. Das Spiel kann bereits vorbestellt werden. Amazon.de hat das Spiel schon im Sortiment und es ist vorbestellbar!

Der polnische Händler _Ultima.pl_ hat eine sogenannte *Insane-Edition* in sein Sortiment aufgenommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Inhalt der Insane-Edition: 

- Survival Guide
- Season Pass für kommende DLCs zu sehen
- Artbook
- Wackelkopf (Siehe Foto)


*Vorbesteller-DLCs: *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C7Vex4s47C4​ 


So enthält die Far Cry 3 Insane Edition einen Überlebensführer mit  Informationen und Hinweisen, die dem Spieler beim Überleben auf der  Insel helfen sollen. Weiterhin gibt es eine verrückte Vaas-Wahine (12 cm  große Vaas-Wackelfigur). Der restlichen Dreingaben sind für das Spiel:  "The Lost Expeditions" sind zwei Missionen für 40 Minuten zusätzliches  Gameplay und eine exklusive Signalpistole aus dem Zweiten Weltkrieg. Mit  "Monkey Business" findet sich eine weitere Single-Player-Mission im  Paket, die rund eine Stunde Spielspaß bieten soll. Sie beinhaltet Hurk,  einen neuen Charakter, der vier Sub-Missionen im Angebot hat. Weiterhin  an Bord: Das Hunter-Pack mit dem M700-Jagdgewehr samt seinen drei  Sammler-Skins. Das Warrior-Pack mit einem handgefertigten Dolch und zwei  exklusiven Tribal-Tattoos. Das Predator-Pack mit vier exklusiven,  seltenen Raubtieren und ein Bogen für den Mehrspieler-Modus.

Hier der Trailer zu The Lost Expeditions:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7hHTiwPJrg

Hier der Trailer zum Monkey Business Pack: (exklusiv für Amazon-Vorbesteller der Insane Edition)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wl-yzk-YQvE


 Hier der Packshot der normalen Edition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

*Die Minecraft-Mod:

*
Wie vor kurzem bereits angekündigt,  hat Ubisoft nun das Map- und Texturen-Paket veröffentlicht, welches das  Setting von Far Cry 3 in das Baustein-Universum von Minecraft  transferiert. Die Modifikation erstreckt sich dabei auf so ziemlich alle  Bereiche von Minecraft: Umgebung, Waffen und auch Werkzeuge werden  durch das kostenlose Map- und Texturen-Pack in das Gewand des bisher  noch nicht veröffentlichten Action-Shooters Far Cry 3 gekleidet. Auch  Far Cry 3-Charaktere wie Vaas, Jason und Citra sollen den Spielern im  Minecraft-Stil über den Weg laufen.Darüber hinaus soll die Mod  die wichtigsten Schauplätze abdecken und mehr als 50 Easter Eggs bieten,  welche den Spieler zur Erkundung der Welt motivieren sollen. Die neue  Map wurde unter anderem mithilfe des bekannten Minecraft-Modders Michael  "Sacr3" Lambert verwirklicht. Der Download der Minecraft-Mod kann über die offizielle Webseite zu Far Cry 3 gestartet werden.   


*Bilder:* ​ 

Bilder sind wie immer im Anhang, oder in der Pic-Dump zu finden.​ 



*Videos:* 



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3nXjcMlX8oE​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PoSZS2CYFo​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJhpbrvalTU​ 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBf42KLtkP4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f7lM0xtpuG4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WJKssKR_8lw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rXyScwNPyXg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Eztp726T-I

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-4W107T0oQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXRwrGGJMaw

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aOSdza1YMU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3sQGjnisz4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgA_j8wSQGY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNJju7z0Vco

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCMZWVNFtlE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xVZQU4tDCYg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XK8DhNU4lE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEZfi1QfdIE​




*Altersfreigabe:*

 Far Cry 3 erscheint in Deutschland zur Freude  unzähliger Shooter-Fans komplett ungeschnitten. Das gab Publisher  Ubisoft nun in einer Pressemitteilung bekannt. Demnach wurde das Spiel  von der der Unterhaltungssoftware Selbstkontrolle (USK) mit der  Kennzeichnung ab 18 Jahren versehen und soll nach Unternehmensangaben  komplett lokalisiert veröffentlicht werden._"Wir freuen uns, den  deutschen Spielern Far Cry 3 komplett ungeschnitten und vollständig  lokalisiert präsentieren zu können", sagt Ralf Wirsing, Managing  Director Ubisoft. "Somit können sich alle Fans auf ungetrübten  Spielgenuss im Shooter-Highlight des Jahres freuen!" Der von Ubisoft  Montreal entwickelte Titel soll nach derzeitigen Informationen am 29.  November 2012 für PC, Xbox 360 und Playstation 3 veröffentlicht werden._







*Erscheinungsdatum:*​ 

 29.11.2012





*Websites:*​ 
Far Cry 3 
Erneuter Hands-on-Test von Far Cry 3: Lost lässt grüßen, Far Cry 1 auch - ubisoft, e3, far cry 3 



Der Sammelthread wird von mir bis zum Release aktuell gehalten! ​ 


Beste Grüße​ Pain​


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2011)

Pic-Dump!


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juni 2011)

Der gute Payne kann unseren Thilo wohl nicht enttäuschen.^^
Wenn alle Stricke reisen, haben wir unseren ST-Candidate No 1.

Ich hoffe der dritte Teil wird besser als der zweite, sollte aber kein Problem darstellen. 
Aber irgend wie erweckt das Video einen leicht "komischen" Eindruck. Vielleicht liegt das an diesem angeblichen Adventure-Flair.


----------



## Painkiller (10. Juni 2011)

> Der gute Payne kann unseren Thilo wohl nicht enttäuschen.^^


Na wenn sich keiner dafür interessiert, dann muss halt einer ran, dem sowas Spaß macht zu schreiben. In dem Fall halt ich. 



> Wenn alle Stricke reisen, haben wir unseren ST-Candidate No 1.


ST´s zu schreiben macht mir ne Menge Spaß.  Da kann ich mich austoben.^^ Siehe Guild Wars 2. 



> Aber irgend wie erweckt das Video einen leicht "komischen" Eindruck.


Bei mir auch. Aber ich vermute das sich das noch ändern wird. Zum einen weil es ja erst 2012 erscheint, zum anderen weil sicher noch was am Gameplay geschraubt wird. Soviele Infos sind bis jetzt ja noch nicht bekannt. Leider... Muss man dazu sagen..


----------



## tt7crocodiles (13. Juni 2011)

Ich fand das Video super (bis auf die QTEs ). Hach, da kommen die Erinnerungen hoch *träum*
Wenn die FarCry ohne Mutanten hinkriegen, verzeihe ich ihnen sogar den früheren Ubi-Launcher-Ausrutcher.


----------



## phila_delphia (13. Juni 2011)

*@Painkiller: Danke für den Thread. Freue mich auf das Spiel!*

Wenn es allerdings eine permanente Internetverbindung benötigt, dann überlasse ich die Inselrettung gerne allen, die auf Leinenzwang stehen. Mit Steam kann ich sehr gut leben, aber ubis DRM Politik unterstütze ich auf keinen Fall.

Grüße


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juni 2011)

Geht das Geheule über Ubisofts Internet DRM schon wieder los... 

Das Game wird wohl ganz nett werden und FC2 fand ich jetzt auch nicht so schlecht, mal abwarten, bis 2012 ist es ja doch schon noch etwas länger.


----------



## MasterFreak (13. Juni 2011)

Ich Freu mich auf das Game wird bestimmt gut ^^


----------



## KAEPS133 (13. Juni 2011)

Wenn es nicht so eintönig wieder wie FC2 wird das ein knaller  Freu mich schon darauf und die bilder sehen echt super aus.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Juni 2011)

ghostadmin schrieb:


> Geht das Geheule über Ubisofts Internet DRM schon wieder los...
> 
> Das Game wird wohl ganz nett werden und FC2 fand ich jetzt auch nicht so schlecht, mal abwarten, bis 2012 ist es ja doch schon noch etwas länger.


 
ja klar ist ja nicht aktuell, eine dauerhaft online pflicht bleibt unverschämt. Für mich ist es egal weil ich sowiso immer online bin. aber wehe die internetverbindung fängt an zu zicken.Hatte ich schon einige male.
Daher halte ich DRM generell überzogen.Früher ging es auch ohne. Ach da gabs noch Gebrauchtspielehandel. Der ist ja aktuell fast wie ausgestorben.Wer kauft schon DRM Spiele gebraucht.Steam ist da ein übel aber ohne steam wäre mir HL2 auch lieber, so als extra obendrauf aber es ist ja Pflicht online zu sein.

Zum Spiel selbst wenn der Ubilauncher drin ist meide ich es.Selbst assessins creed habe ich aus Protest ausgelassen,alle teile.
Da wird man zu den Konsolenversionen gezwungen.


----------



## ghostadmin (13. Juni 2011)

Wir werden ja sowieso sehen was kommt, bis zum Release kann sich noch viel ändern und ich glaube es ist nicht sicher, dass dieser umstrittene DRM Schutz zum Einsatz kommt?


----------



## Freeak (14. Juni 2011)

Mein Gott das Geheule über DRM geht mit schon wieder Dermaßen auf die Ketten....

Stellt Euch vor IHR Wäret ein Publisher, ihr macht einen Supertollen Titel, bekommt Preise und Bestwertungen dafür und jeder mag Euch, insbesondere die pösen pösen Rufmordkopierer. Von 3 Millionen Einheiten könnt ihr dennoch nur 1,2 Millionen Absetzen (um es in Überschaubaren Rahmen zu halten) Also Programmiert ihr für den Nachfolger ein Schutzsystem um den Titel der Euer Geistiges und Schöpferisches Eigentum ist besser im Original verkaufen zu können. Dieser verlangt eine permanente Internetverbindung, das macht Ihr, da Ihr Wisst das ja jeder Gamer heutzutage über eine Solche verfügt, da Flatrate´s Aktuell ja sehr günstig Angeboten werden.

Aber was passiert? Nicht Euer Titel Steht in den Schlagzeilen, sondern das Schutzsystem, und das alles nur weil Ihr Euer geistiges Eigentum vor Uhrheberrechtlichen Missbrauch Schützen wolltet.

Und WAS zur HÖLLE verdammt Ihr den Ubilauncer so? Rennt Ihr alle noch mit nem 56K Modem Rum und müsst über die Telefonleitung Online gehen? Wenn ja, würde ich es noch verstehen. Aber Heute, wo so gut wie jeder Vollheino ne DSL-Flatrate mit 6.000, 16.000, oder gar 50.000 Kbits hat wird Rumgeheult weil er für nen Offlinetitel Online sein muss? Was macht Ihr wenn ihr VoIP habt und nutzt? Die Connection beim Zocken auch Trennen? Eure Eltern werden sich Freuen.... Nehmt´s mir nicht übel, aber die Argumente die ich bis jetzt in JEDEM Forum gelesen habe  sind so was von Armselig lächerlich, das ich aufpassen musste nicht in Schallendes Gelächter auszubrechen. Chat-Tools, wie ICQ, X-Fire, Steam (hat ne Chat-Funktion) etc. MÜSSEN ne Ständige Verbindung haben um zu gehen und zu Funktionieren, genauso Online RPG´s Seltsam das sich DA keiner Aufregt, den da muss Seltsamerweise, auch ne Dauerhafte Verbindung vorhanden sein. Seltsame Welt..... gell?

Verstehe einer die Leute die sich über so was aufregen können, ich persönliche Check das schon längst nicht mehr, über die banalsten Themen wird Zeter und Mordio geschrien, aber bei den wirklich wichtigen Sachen da wird "Maul auff´n Pfeil gehalten." Hat einer von den Leuten die den Ubilauncer so verfluchen eine PLAUSIBLE ERKLÄRUNG dafür, oder wird wieder nur versucht das Teil in den Schmutz zu ziehen und nur um was dagegen zu sagen? Denn so Schlimm isses nämlich auch gar nimmer. Denn Aktuell wird bei Spielstart die Verbindung Hergestellt und danach isses dem Game egal ob ne Verbindung da ist oder nicht.

  Klar, Leute die was neues Verdammen und verfluchen wird es immer geben, dennoch ist es nötig auch mal in die Lage des Herstellers zu sehen. Eine Spieleproduktion verschlingt einige Hundert Millionen an Dollar. Wenn Davon 1. Kopie aber Millionenfach aus dem Web gezogen wird und sich verbreitet ist das ein Verlust für Hersteller und Publisher. Es ist nicht gesagt das sich jeder das Game auch gekauft hätte, aber ein Gewinnorientiertes Unternehmen denkt eben nun mal so.


  Klar dass man da auf Nummer Sicher gehen will. Zumal es gerade bei neueren Titel auch nie 100% klar ist ob es nicht doch ein Flop wird und wie Blei in den Regalen liegen wird. Was glaubt ihr weswegen man Starke Serien Ausschlachtet bis zum geht nicht mehr, weil sich damit Gewinn machen lässt. Ganz einfach. Und auch wenn man damit auch weiter Gewinn macht, muss auch eine Gewinnträchtige Serie Geschützt werden.


----------



## gangville (14. Juni 2011)

das ist der bester trailer, was ich je gesehen habe.
da kommt auch schon das gute alte far cry 1 Feeling wieder.

auf jeden fall hat der trailer mich beeindruckt, weil dass ja eine gespielte version in der E3 war.
im gegensatz zu duke nukern forever hält ubi soft immer sein versprechen.

bin neugierig

es ist mir furz egal, ob ein DRM zum einsatz kommt.
hauptsache das spiel soll gut werden.


----------



## Rizzard (14. Juni 2011)

Wird das neue Ghost Recon nicht auch bei Ubischrott entwickelt? Von daher kann man sich ja nicht mal sicher sein das FarCry 3 überhaupt am PC erscheint.


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2011)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Wird das neue Ghost Recon nicht auch bei Ubischrott entwickelt? Von daher kann man sich ja nicht mal sicher sein das FarCry 3 überhaupt am PC erscheint.


 

Wird es... Aber ich denk schon das Far Cry 3 für den PC kommen wird. Wenn nicht wäre das ne schöne Pleite von Ubisoft.


----------



## gangville (14. Juni 2011)

wäre ja zu schade, dass far cry 3 nicht für den pc kommen würde, weil dan ja das potential nicht ausgenutzt werden kann.
Bad Company 2 ist ja auf dem PC besser als die Konsolen geworden.

und auf den konsolen wird es lange nicht so gut aussehen als auf den konsolen( Beispiel Crysis 2)

mich würde mal freunen, wenn sie in dem spiel mal eine richtige story aufbauen könnten, und nicht wie bei far cry 2, dass man alleine rumlaufen kann.


----------



## ChaoZ (14. Juni 2011)

Verdammter Internetzwang. Also muss ich beim unterwegs zocken wenn kein WLAN da ist immer mein Datenvolumen verbrauchen. -.-


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Verdammter Internetzwang. Also muss ich beim unterwegs zocken wenn kein WLAN da ist immer mein Datenvolumen verbrauchen. -.-


 
Nur die Ruhe. Bei Assassins Creed wurde das auch nach einer Zeit entfernt.


----------



## gangville (14. Juni 2011)

hey,

darf man, wenn man sich das spiel gekauft hat einen crack nutzen, um den internetzwang zu entfernen?


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juni 2011)

Nein, darf man nicht. Ist gesetzlich so geregelt wegen dem Urheberrechtsschutz.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juni 2011)

Nein, das Umgehen des Kopierschutzes ist illegal, es spielt keine Rolle ob du das Spiel vorher gekauft hast oder nicht.


----------



## gangville (14. Juni 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Nein, darf man nicht. Ist gesetzlich so geregelt wegen dem Urheberrechtsschutz.




also heißt das, dass wenn man ein spiel kauft, es nicht ihm gehört und nicht damit machen darf was er will.

deswegen steht in dem Urheberrecht, dass man das spiel weder modifizieren noch den Kopierschutz umcodiert. 

zurück zum spiel:
also wenn das spiel ein erfolg wird, dann ist es mir egal ob ein DRM zum einsatz kommt.
dieses und letztes jahr waren sehr viele spiele sowieso eine enttäuschung  

sry für das kleinschreiben


----------



## Fl0o0 (14. Juni 2011)

Ich glaube nicht, dass es FarCry3 in meine Spiele-Sammlung schaffen wird, nach dem Flop mit FarCry2 müssen da noch echt gute Gameplays kommen.


----------



## Lorin (15. Juni 2011)

Gibt es Informationen ob FarCry 3 DX11-Support bietet?


----------



## ghostadmin (15. Juni 2011)

Da es auch auf Konsolen erscheint, denke ich siehts da eher schlecht aus, aber ich lass mich gerne positiv überraschen.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (15. Juni 2011)

es gibt beführwörter für den Ubilauncher, nett das alle einverstanden sind das man PCspiele leiht zum vollpreis.LESST DIE AGB, was da drinsteht ist sso schwamig wie in einen abofalle.
Selbst steam ist da besser und das ist schon nah an der duldunggrenze..
Hier Stehts mal wörtlich
Ubisoft - Nutzungsbedingungen
Ja dr ubilauncher hatt mit der webseite zutun, darüber läuft nähmlich der Dienst


----------



## gangville (15. Juni 2011)

am besten würde ich finden, wenn wieder crytek und ubisoft zusammenarbeiten würden.


----------



## Sperrfeuer (16. Juni 2011)

gangville schrieb:
			
		

> am besten würde ich finden, wenn wieder crytek und ubisoft zusammenarbeiten würden.



=> Angekündigte Inhalte kommen später, das Spiel kommt die ersten Monate ohne erweiterte Grafikeinstellungen und Ubi's Kopierschutz xD


----------



## ghostadmin (16. Juni 2011)

gangville schrieb:


> am besten würde ich finden, wenn wieder crytek und ubisoft zusammenarbeiten würden.


 
Na danke, Crytek soll lieber mal Crysis 2 fertig machen.


----------



## Raz3r (20. Juni 2011)

Also Far Cry 3 sieht echt richtig gut aus (nachdem was ich im Gameplay gesehen habe).

Ich denke ich werds mir auf jedenfall holen da Teil 1 und 2 auch schon im Sortiment steht.

Hoffe auf der Gamescom kann ichs schon antesten sofern es dort vertreten ist.


----------



## RyzA (22. Juni 2011)

Ich bin mal gespannt auf den 3 Teil. Der zweite war ja nach ner Zeit langweilig. Besonders weil die Nebenmissionen immer gleich waren. Technisch fand cih es einwandfrei. Die Dunia Engine ist echt genial. Gerade mit der Darstellungen der Landschaft/Vegetation und auch das Dynamische wie Wettereffekte und Tageszeiten.

Also was man bis jetzt von Far Cry 3 sehen kann ist schon mal vielversprechend. Hoffe das die spielerisch dem SPiel wieder mehr Tiefe geben.


----------



## Bu11et (22. Juni 2011)

Hmm ich denke schlechte als der vorgänger kann das Spiel kaum werden. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Painkiller (11. Juli 2011)

Es gibt ein paar neue Infos zu Far Cry 3. 

Quelle: Gamezone.de



> Der Ego-Shooter wird 2012 für die Xbox 360, die PlayStation 3 sowie den PC erscheinen und geizt dabei nicht mit Blut, wie auf der Präsentation zu sehen war. Wer sich lautlos an seine Feinde heranschleicht, kann ihnen beispielsweise mit einem Messer die Kehle aufschlitzen


 


> Laut Aussage von Jason Vandernberghe, Narrative Director für Far Cry 3, will man bewusst mit derartigen durchaus anstößigen Inhalten spielen. Es sei jedoch nicht das Ziel, die Grenzen des guten Geschmacks zu überschreiten. _"Eine Menge Spiele flirten mit Anstößigkeit. Aber ich glaube, dass wenn man es falsch macht, das Ganze zu Pornografie wird. Ich bin nicht hier um Pornografie zu machen."_


 


> Weiter heißt es: _"Einer der großartigen Dinge an Far Cry ist, dass wir in einer Umgebung sind, in der alles möglich ist. Das sagt für mich aus, dass Far Cry nie ein Spiel war, bei dem es darum ging, ob man gut oder böse ist. Es ist ein Spiel über einen recht ordentlichen Kerl, der....kein gesetzestreuer Bürger ist. Eine Waffe ist eine Möglichkeit um die viele Probleme in dieser Art von Umgebung zu lösen, aber nicht die einzig verfügbare."_


 
Mal sehen was die USK dazu sagen wird! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-PoSZS2CYFo


----------



## Freeak (12. Juli 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Mal sehen was die USK dazu sagen wird!


 
Gutes Spiel, können wir so Unzensiert in den Handel geben.


----------



## MasterFreak (14. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe das es nicht so lange Strecken zu fahren gibt wie in FC 2 !!!


----------



## Painkiller (14. Juli 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es nicht so lange Strecken zu fahren gibt wie in FC 2 !!!



Jep. Das war ätzend. Mal sehen wie die Entwickler die Spielwelt füllen wollen. Das mit der Größe klingt zwar gut, aber ich bin da immer skeptisch. Man will ja nicht 30min durch den Wald laufen, ohne das was passiert.


----------



## ghostadmin (14. Juli 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es nicht so lange Strecken zu fahren gibt wie in FC 2 !!!


 
Kommt drauf an, wenn ausgelöschte Feinde nicht innerhalb von 10 Sekunden wieder erscheinen und die Welt sonst abwechslungsreich gestaltet ist, spricht mMn nichts dagegen.


----------



## Freeak (15. Juli 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das es nicht so lange Strecken zu fahren gibt wie in FC 2 !!!


 

Was machste denn wenn du nen Rennspiel Zocken willst? Ich habe nix dagegen, ich könnte Endlos durch die Savanne Fahren wie ich es in FC 2 Getan habe, wenn dann noch ein Unimog und nen Cal. 50 deine besten Freunde sind, isses ein "Urlaub".


----------



## Painkiller (15. Juli 2011)

> und nen Cal. 50


Ein Barrett in Far Cry 3 wäre was feines. 
Barrett M82

Ich bin ja mal auf die Fahrzeuge gespannt die es geben wird.


----------



## jensi251 (15. Juli 2011)

Bin sehr gespannt auf das Spiel


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Juli 2011)

jo ich auch !!! Aber trotzdem waren die langen Fahrzeiten etwas langweilig, nun gut die Grafik war schön und es gab ein gutes Gamedesign aber es dauert halt ewig !
Mal schaun was es für Waffen gibt Sniper cal. 50 bestimmt !!!


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Ein Barrett in Far Cry 3 wäre was feines.
> Barrett M82
> 
> Ich bin ja mal auf die Fahrzeuge gespannt die es geben wird.


 Ich auch! 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## MasterFreak (15. Juli 2011)

Hoffentlich kann man die auch reparieren dann, obwohl das etwas realistischer werden sollte, anstatt nur einen Schraubendreher im Motor rumzuschrauben  ^^


----------



## fac3l3ss (15. Juli 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann man die auch reparieren dann, obwohl das etwas realistischer werden sollte, anstatt nur einen Schraubendreher im Motor rumzuschrauben  ^^


 Das wäre auch gut ^^


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## Freeak (16. Juli 2011)

MasterFreak schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann man die auch reparieren dann, obwohl das etwas realistischer werden sollte, anstatt nur einen Schraubendreher im Motor rumzuschrauben  ^^



Dann mache schonmal deinen Mechatroniker. Ich sehe Schon die Fred´s im Forum: "Hilfe mein Turbo Streikt!!!!" "Bitte um Hilfe!!!Ich bekomme die Räder nicht von der Achse!", oder "Wie tausche ich meine Scheinwerferbirnen?"

Nene ich Fand´s schon OK so wie man es in FC 2 gemacht hatte.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (16. Februar 2012)

Hallo, Echo 

Gestern gabs einen neuen Trailer, heute Abend gibt es neue BIlder und vorbestellbar ist Far Cry 3 auch.


----------



## Painkiller (16. Februar 2012)

> Hallo, Echo


Hallo Thilo! 

Wird gleich aktualisiert! 
Bin gestern nicht mehr dazu gekommen. -.-


----------



## Raz3r (6. April 2012)

Hi,

sind wieder reichlich News zu FC3 raus, wie offizelles Cover, Interviews, Screenshots ect...

@Painkiller: Kannst du dies nochmal aktualisieren? Danke


----------



## Painkiller (10. April 2012)

Raz3r schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> sind wieder reichlich News zu FC3 raus, wie offizelles Cover, Interviews, Screenshots ect...
> 
> @Painkiller: Kannst du dies nochmal aktualisieren? Danke


 
War letzte Woche leider krank, daher wurde noch nix gemacht. -.-
Aber ich setz mich gleich ran.


----------



## Painkiller (24. April 2012)

Ubisoft hat ein T-Shirt für Far Cry 3 entworfen. Bestellbar im UbiShop.
Far Cry 3 T-Shirt - Ubisoft Online-Shop


----------



## Xibit1990 (24. April 2012)

Gibt es schon Systemanforderungen?

Grafik, wie man im Gameplay sah, ist schon intensiv


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2012)

Leider nein.  Wird wohl noch etwas dauern bis die bekannt gegeben werden.


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2012)

Hauptsache Far Cry 3 wird nicht Far Cry 2 nur in "grün". Da muss mehr passieren als nur das streichen der spawnenden Wachposten etc.
Ne geile Story wäre sehr zu begrüßen.

Bei den Specs mach ich mir keine Sorgen. FC2 lief ja schon butterweich und sah dabei sehr gut aus.


----------



## Painkiller (26. April 2012)

Also die Story macht bis jetzt einen ziemlich abgedrehten Eindruck. Aber das im positiven.


----------



## Rizzard (26. April 2012)

Stimmt, der Trailer wirkte wirklich erfrischend abgedreht.


----------



## Raz3r (5. Juni 2012)

Hier kann man sich für die Closed Beta anmelden wer Facebook hat.

Plattform ist Xbox360 und PS3.

Was man angeben muss ist Name, Nachname, Email und Geburtsdatum, dass wars.

https://www.facebook.com/farcry/app_429064007112627


----------



## anon666 (15. Juni 2012)

Raz3r schrieb:


> Hier kann man sich für die Closed Beta anmelden wer Facebook hat.
> 
> Plattform ist Xbox360 und PS3.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für denn Tipp, habe mir das gleich mal angesehen, mit einem Fake Account natürlich.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Juni 2012)

Hey Pain, der Release wurde auf November verschoben.


----------



## Painkiller (26. Juni 2012)

Wurde aktualisiert.


----------



## Rizzard (6. Juli 2012)

Schmidt-Foß, die deutsche Stimme von Leonardo Dicaprio ist die Stimme von Jason Brody in Far Cry 3.
Da die News schon etwas älter ist, könnte das jedoch auch schon bekannt sein.

http://www.bild.de/spiele/spiele-ne...eonardo-dicaprio-ins-spiel-24682026.bild.html


----------



## Galford (9. Juli 2012)

Etwas Off-Topic, aber irgendwie doch Far Cry 3 related:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2iUIZlsjWRg&feature=player_embedded

Ich finde es jedenfalls recht unterhaltsam.

Edit:

"Dieses Video enthält Content von Ubisoft. Dieser Partner hat das Video aus urheberrechtlichen Gründen gesperrt."

Ubisoft versteht halt keinen Spaß.

>

Edit: 

Zwar gibt es das Video bei youtube nicht mehr, aber dafür noch hier


----------



## hempsmoker (10. Juli 2012)

Dieses Video ist in deinem Land nicht verfügbar... ganz toll . Kack Rechtescheiss.


----------



## anon666 (12. Juli 2012)

Denn Link hätte man doch lassen können, man kann die sperren umgehen.


----------



## Painkiller (20. August 2012)

*Mini Update*

- Story
- Spielwelt

Dafür läuft das Merch-Geschäft langsam an:

Far Cry 3 - Figurine - Ubisoft Online-Shop


----------



## Low (22. August 2012)

Bin echt am überlegen ob ich Far Cry 2 noch eine Chance geben sollte, was meint ihr?


----------



## Painkiller (23. August 2012)

Du kannst ja mal ein paar Mods dafür ausprobieren:
Mods - Far Cry 2 Game - Mod DB

Oder ein paar für das Far Cry 1:
World Of FarCry


----------



## anon666 (23. August 2012)

Mir hat in Far Cry 2 nur der Multiplayer gefallen, die Story war viel zu langsam. 

Die Story ist schon gut, aber zu langsam, es gibt viele Szenen in denen man einfach nur ewig lang fahren muss oder irgendwelchen Leuten zuhören muss. Der Multiplayer hat mir persönlich aber gut gefallen.


----------



## Low (24. August 2012)

Ich hab damals jeden Trailer, jedes Gameplay Video vor dem Release mindestens 100x geguckt weil ich das Setting so HAMMER fand, aber dann kamen die Missionen und die Kontrollpunkte.


----------



## Painkiller (24. August 2012)

Das mit der Malaria war auch nicht gerade das gelbe vom Ei. -.- Mitten im Kampf hab ich das immer bekommen.


----------



## anon666 (24. August 2012)

Das blöde an Malaria war auch das die Kirche in der nähe immer leer war und man zu der Kirchen im anderen ende der Stadt fahren müsste. So war das jedenfalls bei mir immer. 

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das so bewusst programmiert wurde, oder ob ich einfach nur übelst Pech hatte, aber ich wurde immer kreuz und quer durch die Karte geschickt. Wenn ich im Norden bin dann fällt denen ein das im Süden jemand ist denn ich töten soll, wenn ich im Süden rum hänge dann fällt denen ein das im Norden ja auch noch jemand war.


----------



## Woiferl94 (3. September 2012)

Auf das Game freu ich mich schon so krass, geil ist auch das es einen COOP gibt 
Das Dschungelsetting find ich auch immer wieder geil


----------



## Fr4Z_3R (27. September 2012)

COOOOOPPP Da freu ich mich ja mega drauf, ich frage mich warum eigentlich nicht so viele Spiele COOP haben. Ist doch das mega Kaufargument oder nicht?


----------



## Ritz186 (30. September 2012)

Hallo...

weiss jemand was es für vorbesteller boni bei media markt(deutschland) gibt??????würde gern die *The Lost Expedition *mission dazu haben und im internet habe ich nur was über die österreicher media markt gefunden,bei deutschen nichts....ich habe zwar etwas weiter weg ein gamestop aber da würde ich ungern bestellen aber na gut wo gibt es die beste vorbesteller boni?????

mfg


----------



## target2804 (30. September 2012)

Ritz186 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo...
> 
> weiss jemand was es für vorbesteller boni bei media markt(deutschland) gibt??????würde gern die The Lost Expedition mission dazu haben und im internet habe ich nur was über die österreicher media markt gefunden,bei deutschen nichts....ich habe zwar etwas weiter weg ein gamestop aber da würde ich ungern bestellen aber na gut wo gibt es die beste vorbesteller boni?????
> 
> mfg



Bei mm bekommst du 10 Euro Rabatt.


----------



## Ritz186 (30. September 2012)

Hey target2804

keine weiteren inhalte?????

mfg


----------



## Low (2. Oktober 2012)

???????????????????


----------



## Ritz186 (2. Oktober 2012)

Ich war heute beim media markt...man bekommt 10€ rabatt und und das predator pack....naja werde wohl bei amazon die insane edition bestellen....

mfg


----------



## Volcom (5. Oktober 2012)

Naja, ich hoffe einfach mal das dieses Farcry nicht wie die vorherigen Teile werden. Grafisch immer sehr sehr gut aber nach 2-3 Stunden Spielen wird einem klar das die Story dafür umso mieser ist. Aber ich bin gespannt und freu mich auf eure Reviews


----------



## Wired (6. Oktober 2012)

Volcom schrieb:


> Naja, ich hoffe einfach mal das dieses Farcry nicht wie die vorherigen Teile werden. Grafisch immer sehr sehr gut aber nach 2-3 Stunden Spielen wird einem klar das die Story dafür umso mieser ist. Aber ich bin gespannt und freu mich auf eure Reviews


 
Die vorherigen Teile? Moment mal, Nur Teil 2 war schlecht... Farcry 1 war, von der Story, dem Gameplay und dem Setting, gut!


----------



## anon666 (6. Oktober 2012)

Der Multiplayer vom zweiten Teil hat mir gut gefallen. Mir persönlich geht der dritte Teil zu sehr in Richtung CoD, so wie es auch mit Splinter Cell war.


----------



## Painkiller (9. Oktober 2012)

Wired schrieb:


> Die vorherigen Teile? Moment mal, Nur Teil 2 war schlecht... Farcry 1 war, von der Story, dem Gameplay und dem Setting, gut!


 Far Cry 1 hat Spaß gemacht. Aber mir iwie nur bis zu der Szene wo diese Gen-Viecher ins Spiel kommen. Das war meiner Meinung nach etwas zu viel des gutem.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (11. Oktober 2012)

Weiß man schon ob dieser Jungelguide aus der Special Edition in Deutsch ist?


----------



## Robonator (19. Oktober 2012)

Hallöle ich poste mal 13 Minuten Gameplay 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XK8DhNU4lE&


----------



## anon666 (19. Oktober 2012)

Es sieht eigentlich gut aus, es wird sicherlich auch Spaß machen mir haben aber jetzt einige Punkte nicht gefallen. Im Video wurde er zum Beispiel oft angeschossen und er hat es trotzdem gut überstanden. Meiner Meinung nach hätte er sterben müssen, in Far Cry 1 & 2 konnte man ja auch nicht so viele Schüsse ertragen. Es wäre auch gut wenn die Waffen dreckiger aussehen würden.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (20. Oktober 2012)

Und ich bin mir sicher das in solchen Videos immer im leichtesten Schwierigkeitsgrad gespielt wird, damit viel gezeigt werden kann.


----------



## batmaan (23. Oktober 2012)

Da es kaum mehr spiele gibt welche ohne Vorgänger sind wollte ich wissen ob man FC 1 und 2 gespielt habenmuss um FC 3 zu genießen.


----------



## debalz (23. Oktober 2012)

Zumindest mal bei Wiki die FarCry-Story lesen, schätze aber das der dritte Teil auch ohne Vorwissen auskommt..


----------



## anon666 (23. Oktober 2012)

nein, würde ich nicht sagen. In Far Cry 3 wird man auch so gut zurecht kommen.

In Far Cry 2 zum Beispiel hat man sich einen Character ausgesucht und mit ihm dann auf der Insel einige Leute getötet und andere Missionen erledigt. Am ende ist man den gestorben. 

Das muss man jetzt nicht unbedingt gewusst haben.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (23. Oktober 2012)

anon666 schrieb:


> nein, würde ich nicht sagen. In Far Cry 3 wird man auch so gut zurecht kommen.
> 
> In Far Cry 2 zum Beispiel hat man sich einen Character ausgesucht und mit ihm dann auf der Insel einige Leute getötet und andere Missionen erledigt. Am ende ist man den gestorben.
> 
> Das muss man jetzt nicht unbedingt gewusst haben.


 
Oder man hat überlebt...gab ja 2 Enden.


----------



## anon666 (23. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man denn Koffer nimmt dann gibt man sich am Ende die Kugel.


----------



## Naix (3. November 2012)

Weis man schon ob es dedicated server für den multiplayer geben wird bei der pc version kein bock auf p2p hostshit


----------



## Painkiller (6. November 2012)

Bis jetzt hab ich darüber noch nichts gelesen.


----------



## debalz (14. November 2012)

Morgen in 14 Tagen ist es endlich soweit. Bin auch mal gespannt wie genau "uncut" aussieht - und natürlich die Wackelpuppe...


----------



## AsRomaBrividi (22. November 2012)

Mal schauen ob mein System das gute Ding noch halbwegs meistert


----------



## Westcoast (27. November 2012)

das spiel wird für mich ein Pflichtkauf.


----------



## Verse (29. November 2012)

Ich hab immer wieder Blackscreens. Alle 30-60sek haltet das Spiel kurz an und nach dem 3sek langen Blackscreen hab ich erstmal 10-15fps und dann klettert die Framerate wieder hoch. Hab das mal im Task-Manager beobachtet. Während dem Spielen ist die CPU unter Volllast und beim Aussetzer fällt die CPU Auslastung auf 0%. E8400, 4GB DDR2 RAM, 275GTX. 

Was könnte das sein?


----------



## debalz (29. November 2012)

> E8400, 4GB DDR2 RAM, 275GTX.


mit welchen Einstellungen und Auflösung spielst du? Schätze mal, dein System kommt bei dem Spiel auch mit mittleren Einstellungen an seine Grenzen...


----------



## Verse (29. November 2012)

debalz schrieb:


> mit welchen Einstellungen und Auflösung spielst du? Schätze mal, dein System kommt bei dem Spiel auch mit mittleren Einstellungen an seine Grenzen...


Das passiert unabhängig von den Einstellungen, auf Low oder auf Ultra (gut da hab ich dann eh nur 24fps). Auch unabhängig von der Szene, komischerweise passierts am öftesten im Menü. Bis ich was gecraftet habe, muss ich an 2 oder 3 Blackscreens vorbei


----------



## Fexzz (29. November 2012)

Hat jemand 'ne 560Ti und kann in etwa berichten, wies läuft?!  Bin schon mega gespannt!


----------



## debalz (29. November 2012)

@Verse: hört sich für mich nach Ladezeiten an, das mit den 3 sekündigen Blackscreens - Grakatreiber aktuell? SSD drin? passiert das auch in anderen Spielen, z.b. BF3?


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2012)

Habs mir heute in der Mittagspause gekauft. Ich bin sowas von gespannt auf den Editor. Ich werde erstmal die Kampagne ausser acht lassen und mich ganz dem Editor widmen. Hat vielleicht heute Abend jemand Lust koop zu spielen. Hab morgen Urlaub.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. November 2012)

Man, jetzt muss ich alles neu laden, weil dieser dumme download Manager so dumm ist, der hat Part 3 vergessen, und fängt mit Part 13 an, wenn er mit Part 1 anfangen würde, hätte ich jetzt alle Parts, muss aber noch alles neu laden. 48 Minuten noch, bei langsamen 1,84mb/s.


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2012)

Welcher Download Manager und welche Parts?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. November 2012)

Den Download Manager, den mit Ubisoft geschickt hat, habe es im Uplay Store vorbestellt, weil AMD mir bei meiner neuen 7850 einen 100% Gutschein für Far Cry 3 Limited Edition beigelegt hat.

Hab per Mail den CD Key und den download Link für den Downloadmanager bekommen.

So 18 Minuten dann hat er fertig geladen.

Edit: So, Part 3 hab ich jetzt 

Bin jetzt beim instalieren.

Gleich geht es los.


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2012)

Habs eben fertig installiert und bin sofort in den Map Editor gestürmt. Der ist genauso wie in Teil 2. Prima, muss ich mich nicht neu einarbeiten.  Was ich richtig Geil finde, man kann Tiere in Multiplayermaps einbringen. Das is ja mal Geil, ich glaub ich mach ne kleine Survival Map. XD

@Himmelskrieger
Viel Spaß!


----------



## grubsnek (29. November 2012)

Grafik ist echt gut, vom Spiel selber kann ich noch nicht viel sagen, aber der Einstieg ist vielversprechend.

Leider ist es mir gerade abgeschmiert   Hoffe das kommt nicht öfters vor.

Edit: Schon wieder ein Absturz. Runtime error. :/


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. November 2012)

Bin beigeistert vom Spiel!

Grafik: Hammer Nice!, spiele auf Mittel, habe höher nicht probiert, leuft allerdings sehr flüssig. (CPU&Graka sind 7850er).
Es leuft bei mir problemlos, und macht sehr viel Spaß .



> Habs eben fertig installiert und bin sofort in den Map Editor gestürmt. Der ist genauso wie in Teil 2. Prima,


Es gab in Far Cry 2 einen Map Editor , wusste ich nicht, aber habs 1x durchgespielt, fand es damals geil, aber Far Cry 3 ist so hammer geil das ich es eh nie wieder starten werde 

Schon jemand den Multiplayer probiert?

Noch eine Frage, sind die Zusatzinhalte der Limited Edi. sofort freigeschaltet, oder muss ich wo noch einen Code eingeben, habe per Mail nur den CD Key von Ubisoft bekommen.


----------



## yojinboFFX (29. November 2012)

Hi!
Kann mir mal jemand helfen?
Ich hab das Spiel auch zu einer Graka dazubekommen und jetzt runtergeladen.Und nun zur dummen Frage:Wie geh ich jetzt vor?
Wenn ich Setup öffne läd der immer wieder neu:setup 1,2,3 usw.
Und bei Ubischrott hab ich mich angemeldet...da steht Keine Spiele!
Bin für Hilfe dankbar!
Gruß YojinboFFX


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. November 2012)

Lädst es über den Link in der Mail runter, danach enpackst du es, öffnest einfach per doppelklick den 1. Part im Downloadordner , öffnest dann Setup.exe , instalierst es, dann öffnet sich der Updater, und danach öffnest du einfach die Far Cry 3 verknüpfung, dort öffnest sich Uplay, klickst auf meine Spiele, gibst bei Far Cry 3 den CD Key aus der Email ein, und es ist auf deinen Acc. aktiviert, musst dann später nur über Uplay downloaden, wenn du es später nochmal neuinstalieren/downloaden willst.

Hab meine Kopie übrigens auch von der neuen Graka^^


----------



## yojinboFFX (29. November 2012)

Hi!
Danke erst mal.
Ich hab alle parts extrahiert,aber finde keine Setup.exe-datei?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. November 2012)

im Ordner wo du es enpackt hast , ist eine exe, vielleicht hieß sie anders, ist aber nur eine exe.


----------



## yojinboFFX (29. November 2012)

Ist  leider nicht da.Da ist nur Part 1 ,Part2rar usw.bis 13!
Ich alter Sack sollte es langsam  den Jungen überlassen.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (29. November 2012)

Die musst du erst entpacken, klick Part 1 mal doppelt an 

Wo finde ich in Far Cry 3 den Map Editor?

Hab grad was MP gespielt, er geht, ziemlich cod artig^^.

Hab jetzt etwa 5h heute gespielt, coop werde ich morgen mal anspielen, mal kucken wie der ist. Aber der SP ist hammer geil!

Edit: Hab den Editor gefunden, Spiele Explorer von Windows>Rechtklick auf Far Cry 3>Map Editor^^


----------



## imPoSand (29. November 2012)

Hallo Leute

ich verzweifle langsam..
habe mir das Spiel heute Mittag gekauft und wollte es natürlich direkt installieren.
und da gab es schon direkt das erste Problem: CRC Error. -> Installation musste abgebrochen werden.
hab es noch ein paar mal versucht und auch mal danach gegoogled und herausgefunden dass es sich dabei um eine Art Lesefehler handelt woran entweder das Speichermedium (CD) oder das Laufwerk schuld sein kann (falls ich da falsch liege bitte korrigieren).
Habe mir dann die CD mal etwas genauer angeschaut und bemerkt dass sie ziemlich verkratzt ist.
Okay kein Problem hab das Spiel direkt wieder bei Media Markt umgetauscht und gedacht damit wäre das Problem aus der Welt.
Leider gab es bei der neuen Version exakt das selbe Problem.

Alle anderen Spiele und Musik CDs machen keinerlei Probleme habe vor kurzem erst Black Ops 2 installiert.

Okay dachte ich mir lädst du das Spiel über UPlay runter und installierst es von dort aus.
Doch jetzt kommt der absolute knaller: Selbst OHNE CD sondern vom DL aus installiert kommt wieder diese Fehlermeldung!
Ich habe sogar auf allen 4 verschiedenen Festplatten versucht zu installieren überall das gleiche Bild..

Hat irgendwer eine Ahnung was man da machen könnte sonst werd ich hier echt noch verrückt -.-

System Specs:
Win 7 Enterprise 64Bit
Powercolor Radeon HD 5870 PCS+
AMD Phenom II x6 1090T
G.Skill Ripjaws 4x2 GB 1333 RAM
ASRock 890FX Deluxe5
850Watt be.quiet Dark Power Pro 9
LG Blu-Ray Laufwerk
Festplatten:
OS 64GB Crucial SSD
2x1 TB Samsung Spinpoint F3
120 GB SSD

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
Vielen Dank schonmal im voraus !


----------



## kero81 (29. November 2012)

Also abstürtze oder degleichen habe ich nicht, jedoch ne Frage im Gepäck. Wo kann ich mir die Zusatzinhalte der anderen Versionen kaufen? Habe selbst nur die Limited. Werd mich jetzt mal auf den Weg machen die verschollene Expedotion zu erkunden. Das Spiel ist echt richtig gut gemacht, hrrrrrrr. 

@ImPoSand (lustiger Nick)
Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, tut mir echt leid.


----------



## grubsnek (29. November 2012)

Kommt der Fehler beim entpacken der Download Dateien oder direkt bei der Installation?

So ein ähnliches Problem hatte ich damals bei Assassins Creed Brotherhood auch. Mehrmals runtergeladen und selbst von DVD gabs Probleme. Die Lösung damals war, WinRar 4 durch das alte WinRar 3 zu ersetzen. Das entpacken dauerte damit zwar länger, dafür gab es keine CRC Fehler mehr.


----------



## Ion (29. November 2012)

Ich habe es heute mal angefangen zu spielen
Ersteindruck:
Zu bunt, wohl normal wenn man erst Hitman spielt 
Auf den 2. Blick:
Macht schon mal Fun, allerdings wird man Anfangs regelrecht von den Menüs erschlagen
Obendrein nervt mich schon jetzt das der Typ sprintet wenn ich einmal Shift gedrückt habe und nicht wenn ich Shift gedrückt halte ... da merkt man wieder das es für den PC nicht optimiert ist -.-
Aber egal, die Grafik ist schon mal sehr gut, aber auch sehr fressend
Powertune greift bei meiner Karte, bei Hitman passierte das nicht


----------



## skizz (29. November 2012)

Hi

Hab mir heute auch far cry 3 gekauft und würde gerne wissen mit welchen Grafik  Einstellungen ihr spielt?
Spielt jemand mit 8x msaa und auf ultra ?
Posten bitte noch paar Daten vom PC wenn ihr Lust habt 

Ich Fang mal an   

Auflösung 1920x1080 full Hd 
Grafikqualität auf ultra 
Grafik Menu v-sync aus , max gpu frame Puffer (ka was das sein soll vill kann es mir jemand erklären)
Letterbox an , DirectX 11 , 8x msaa , Sichtfeld Volle stufe 

max fps 29-36  wenn ich Schiesse geht er auf 23 fps runter ruckelt aber nicht 
Bin jetzt erst beim Wildschwein jagen also nicht wirklich weit gespielt

System i5 3750k @ 4GHz Gigabyte 680 oc 4GB  hyperx 1600 Cl9 8GB


----------



## skizz (30. November 2012)

imPoSand schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> 
> ich verzweifle langsam..
> ...



Vielleicht ist hat Bei der Installation von far cry eine Datei irgendwo rein geschrieben die auch durch eine neu Installation bzw Deinstallation nicht mit gelöscht wird und vill das Problem verursacht. Deinstalliere mal das Spiel nochmal dann zur Sicherheit nochmal ein Neustart und gib mal bei der “Suche“ far cry 3 ein und guck mal nach ob es noch Ordner oder Dateien gibt wenn ja dann löschen die mal 
Und installier das Spiel.

Vill auch mal versuchen das Spiel erneut zu laden 

hast du nach far cry nochmal versucht eine anderes Spiel zu installieren um sicher zu gehen das es nicht an deine Hw liegt ?


----------



## Ion (30. November 2012)

skizz schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Hab mir heute auch far cry 3 gekauft und würde gerne wissen mit welchen Grafik  Einstellungen ihr spielt?
> Spielt jemand mit 8x msaa und auf ultra ?
> ...


 
Sichtfeld volle Stufe 
Wie sieht das denn dann bitte aus? Das Optionsmenü bietet auch Einstellungen nicht man nicht einfach per Mausklick nach rechts schieben sollte.
Ich habe die Letterbox ausgeschaltet, erkenne den Sinn nicht so wirklich. Dann nutze ich 4xMSAA, zwischen 4x und 8x sieht man so gut wie kein Unterschied. Rest so hoch wie möglich, damit habe ich zwischen 40 und 50FPS, was gerade noch so ausreicht für ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis.


----------



## Fexzz (30. November 2012)

Kann man die Sichtweite irgendiwe erhöhen? Sichtfeld isses glaub ich nicht, Sichtfeld soll ja in diesem Falle nur PoV sein, oder?

Hab nämlich das Problem, dass Gräser etc in 100-200m Entfernung erst dargestellt werden, wenn ich näher komme und das sieht an einigen Stellen echt banane aus.


Ansonstne kann ich das Spiel mit meiner 560ti in Full HD mit 2x MSAA, Schatten auf Mitttel, Vegetation und Terrain auf Sehr Hoch mit 60 FPS flüssig spielen. Heut mal noch bisschen weiter tweaken! :]


----------



## Paysie (30. November 2012)

Ich bin gerade massiv schockiert !!! Far Cry Dienst derzeit nicht verfügbar. Lt. einem anderen Post führt Ubisoft derzeit wohl eine Serverwartung durch. Super, dass man dann die Solokampagne nicht spielen kann !!!!

Das Herstellungs- und Fähigkeitenmenü ist leer, kehrt man dann ins Spiel zurück, hat man einen Grafikfehler.

Das Spiel ist sooo geil bisher, aber bei einem Solospiel sollte man nicht von irgendwelchen Servern abhängig sein. Das trübt das Ganze doch zZ sehr muss ich sagen....in Optionen offline zu gehen krieg ich nicht hin wie in einem Artikel beschrieben...jedenfalls finde ich die Option nicht...


----------



## Verse (30. November 2012)

Einfach Uplay in den Offline Modus starten und dann gehts 

So gehts: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## skizz (30. November 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Sichtfeld volle Stufe
> Wie sieht das denn dann bitte aus? Das Optionsmenü bietet auch Einstellungen nicht man nicht einfach per Mausklick nach rechts schieben sollte.
> Ich habe die Letterbox ausgeschaltet, erkenne den Sinn nicht so wirklich. Dann nutze ich 4xMSAA, zwischen 4x und 8x sieht man so gut wie kein Unterschied. Rest so hoch wie möglich, damit habe ich zwischen 40 und 50FPS, was gerade noch so ausreicht für ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis.


 
hatte einfach alles hoch gepowert werde mich heute damit nochmal Auseinandersetzen.
Sichtfeld volle stufe sieht bei mir normal aus als das Bild ist nicht verzehrt oder sonstiges.
werde mal Macher mal testen wie es mit 4x msaa ist.aber mit 8x msaa läuft es eigentlich super nur ma gucken wie das ist wenn paar Gegner mehr über den Bildschirm laufe und viele Explosionen da sind


Was für ne graka hast du und hast mal getestet wie viel fps du bei 8x msaa
würde gerne wissen ob die 680 2GB mehr oder weniger fps hat bei 8x msaa


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2012)

Hab gestern mit nem Kollegen Koop getestet und in dem Level indem man mit dem Quad die Bomben suchen muss hatte ich massive Gafikfehler. XD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (30. November 2012)

Man merkt auch extrem das FC3 und AC3 von Ubisoft kommen.
In beiden Spielen muss man auf Türme klettern um Gebiete bzw die Map zu füllen, und man muss auf die Jagd nach Tieren gehen. Als ich gestern FC3 kurz angespielt habe, fielen mir diese Parallelen extrem auf.


----------



## Black_Beetle (30. November 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Man merkt auch extrem das FC3 und AC3 von Ubisoft kommen.
> In beiden Spielen muss man auf Türme klettern um Gebiete bzw die Map zu füllen, und man muss auf die Jagd nach Tieren gehen. Als ich gestern FC3 kurz angespielt habe, fielen mir diese Parallelen extrem auf.


 
Stimmt leider... mag das auch nicht so gern identische Elemente in verschiedenen Games wieder zu finden.


----------



## Westcoast (30. November 2012)

lohnt es sich das spiel zu kaufen? wie sind eure eindrücke? [positiv oder negativ]


----------



## skizz (30. November 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> lohnt es sich das spiel zu kaufen? wie sind eure eindrücke? [positiv oder negativ]


 

 Ich finde es mega geil und die Grafik finde ich auch richtig gut hab aber nur ganz kurz gespielt.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. November 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Man merkt auch extrem das FC3 und AC3 von Ubisoft kommen.
> In beiden Spielen muss man auf Türme klettern um Gebiete bzw die Map zu füllen, und man muss auf die Jagd nach Tieren gehen. Als ich gestern FC3 kurz angespielt habe, fielen mir diese Parallelen extrem auf.


 
Das ist was tolles finde ich


----------



## debe11 (30. November 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> lohnt es sich das spiel zu kaufen? wie sind eure eindrücke? [positiv oder negativ]



ich muss leider eine etwas nüchterne bilanz ziehen bisher ..
auf ultra settings und 1680x1050 läuft es auf stabilen 40-60fps bei mir, das passt wunderbar. (3570k, 7970, etc.)
die grafik ist echt gut und die spielwelt stimmig!
keine frage, die story ist wahnsinnig gut inszeniert und extrem atmosphärisch!

aber als BF3 und ab und an MOHW spieler, also im regelfall Multiplayer, muss ich sagen, zieht mich der singleplayer doch nicht sooo sehr in seinen bann.
ab und an mal 30-60min spielen okay, arg viel mehr muss nicht sein


----------



## Westcoast (30. November 2012)

habe auch schon viel positves und negatives gehört. die meinungen gehen ausseinander, vorallem die waffen sollen sehr arcade sein, kein rückstoß und auf 200m headshots möglich.
4players gibt eine wertung von befriedigend ab. 68 punkte von 100, schon krass. der link: Test (Wertung) zu Far Cry 3 (Shooter, PC, 360, PlayStation3) - 4Players


----------



## kero81 (30. November 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> lohnt es sich das spiel zu kaufen? wie sind eure eindrücke? [positiv oder negativ]


 
Positiv. Mit gefällt es verdammt gut.


----------



## debe11 (30. November 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> habe auch schon viel positves und negatives gehört. die meinungen gehen ausseinander, vorallem die waffen sollen sehr arcade sein, kein rückstoß und auf 200m headshots möglich.
> 4players gibt eine wertung von befriedigend ab. 68 punkte von 100, schon krass. der link: Test (Wertung) zu Far Cry 3 (Shooter, PC, 360, PlayStation3) - 4Players


 

den Test von 4players würde ich komplett unterschreiben!

ich weiß, der Vergleich hinkt, aber schon bei MOHW ist mir aufgefallen, dass bei spielen immer öfter so unglaublich viel Augenmerk auf die Inszenierung, die Story und eben diese Aufmachung "außerhalb der Spielbaren Welt" gelegt wird, dass das spielbare einfach langweilt.
schon nach kürzester zeit habe ich alles gesehen und gemacht, und freue mich nur noch auf die zwischensequenzen.
es ist mehr eine Story, fast schon ein Kinofilm (vgl MOHW), mit Spielbaren Inhalten, als ein Spiel mit storyinhalten/sequenzen.

hitman Absolution hat mir da besser gefallen von der Aufmachung, auch wenn dort die zwischensequenzen nicht annähernd so gut waren, wie z.b. in den o.g. spielen.

Mein Fazit zu FC3:
Ganz nett, aber gekauft hätte ich es mir nicht, bzw. ich hätte mich im Nachhinein geärgert. (Dank dem AMD Never Settle bundle blieb mir das zum Glück erspart)


----------



## Low (30. November 2012)

Spielt jemand Far Cry 3 auf der Xbox? Wie ist die Steuerung? Lieber Controller oder Mause und Tastatur?

Welche SSAO Methode ist denn die beste?^^


----------



## timetoremember (30. November 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Spielt jemand Far Cry 3 auf der Xbox? Wie ist die Steuerung? Lieber Controller oder Mause und Tastatur?
> 
> Welche SSAO Methode ist denn die beste?^^


 
HDAO sieht meiner Meinung nach am besten aus. Bei HBAO wirkt mir das zu unnatürlich (die Schatten sind viel zu stark)


----------



## skizz (30. November 2012)

Low schrieb:


> Spielt jemand Far Cry 3 auf der Xbox? Wie ist die Steuerung? Lieber Controller oder Mause und Tastatur?
> 
> Welche SSAO Methode ist denn die beste?^^




 ich persönlich finde Tastatur + Maus am besten für einen Ego shooter bzw allgemein für shooter


----------



## Low (30. November 2012)

Also das Spiel ist nicht wirklich der Brüller, wie ein Shooter fühlt sich das nicht an.


----------



## Westcoast (30. November 2012)

ich weiss nicht was mit den spieleentwicklern los ist, man wartet vergebens auf gute spiele und dann kosten diese 50 euro. 
Assassins Creed 3 hat soviel versprochen, aber auch da gibt es entäuschende elemente. die spielmechanik soll nicht so gut sein.
irgendwann wird das spiel zu eintöng und man bleibt mit dem pferd öfters hängen. muss lange wege zurücklassen.

Far Cry III ist wie assassins creed, wegen den türmen, damit man landschaften freigibt, nach besteigung.


----------



## Low (30. November 2012)

Wenn es nur das wäre, Far Cry 3 ist alles aber kein Shooter


----------



## Westcoast (30. November 2012)

hoffe Crysis III wird wenigstens genial, soll ja quartal 1 2013 erscheinen. die neuen konsolen könnten auch mal langsam erscheinen. die XBOX 360 und playstation 3 sind am ende ihrer leistung.


----------



## grubsnek (30. November 2012)

Mir gefällt es echt gut. Einzig das Herstellen-Feature nervt mich. Ich  lass hunderte von Dollars liegen, weil ich keinen größeren Geldbeutel  habe. Außerdem habe ich keine Lust zu jagen, damit ich mir einen  geräumigeren zusammenschustern kann.


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. November 2012)

Habe bis jetzt ein par Bugs gefunden:

-Im ganzen Spiel habe ich am rechten Handgelenk eine Glasfalsche drin, das nervt besonders beim Bogen, wenn die dann über den halben Bildschirm geht 
-Und Chuck hat bei mir seit der 1. Mission keinen Ton oder Untertitel mehr, also der sagt nix, bewegt aber seinen Mund.


----------



## Westcoast (30. November 2012)

stimmt es eigentlich das in regelmäßigen abständen ein jeep mit feinden kommt? 
man wird dann einfach überfahren und kann den ganzen weg neu laufen. glaube mit F9 taste kann man schnell speichern.


----------



## aloha84 (30. November 2012)

Hai....ich glaub ich mache mich zum Löffel......ich habe die insane edition.....far cry 3 installiert und nutze jetzt das erste mal uplay....
so das game habe ich jetzt freigeschaltet....aber wo zum teufel kann ich den DLC freischalten, bzw was muss ich klickem??^^

Habe gefunden....im Spiel muss mans freischalten^^


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. November 2012)

Den musst Ingame in den Optionen freischalten, war glaub Optionen>Bonusinhalt oder so^^.
Bei der Limited Edition musste ich dort den CD Key von Ubisoft eingeben für die Boni.

Mein Spiel ist jetzt so verbuggt, die kompletten Stimmen sind weg, niemand spricht mehr . Mal hoffen ob die Englishe Sprache noch da ist, und nicht auch wie die Deutsche ab etwa 7h Spielzeit komplett weg ist.


----------



## hor1z0n (30. November 2012)

sooo habs jetzt heut auch mal auf die Platte gehaun 

einziges nerviges Ding. Bei mir tritt öfters bei schnellen Aktionen (zB. schießen, stolpern etc) Tearing auf.
System steht ja in meiner Sig... hab an den Grafikeinstellungen nichts gemacht,sind die Standardeinstellungen. Adaptives-Vsync hab ich Global an.

Liegt das an den hohen Anforderungen? Hab jetzt nocht nicht überprüft auf wieviel Frames ich komme.


----------



## skizz (30. November 2012)

hor1z0n schrieb:


> sooo habs jetzt heut auch mal auf die Platte gehaun
> 
> einziges nerviges Ding. Bei mir tritt öfters bei schnellen Aktionen (zB. schießen, stolpern etc) Tearing auf.
> System steht ja in meiner Sig... hab an den Grafikeinstellungen nichts gemacht,sind die Standardeinstellungen. Adaptives-Vsync hab ich Global an.
> ...



Liegt glaub ich daran das max gpu frame Puffer bei dir auf 1 steht?
Geh mal ins Grafik Menu und stell mal frame Puffer auf 5 vill hilft das.hab das auch auf 5 und hab kein tearing.
Warum stellst du deine Grafik nicht auf ultra und 4x msaa? Hast doch ne 670


----------



## target2804 (30. November 2012)

Gerade eben bei einer Mission Grasplantagen anzünden müssen. Danach die Piraten vermöbelt. Und das alles zu dem geilen Track hier (der lief im Hintergrund ):Skrillex & Damian Marley - MAKE IT BUN DEM by Damian Marley on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


----------



## Himmelskrieger (30. November 2012)

Oh, mein Center Lautsprecher war aus^^, kp warum, Stecker raus und rein und geht^^. 
Aber das ich immer eine Flasche im Handgelenk hab nervt schon etwas.


----------



## ColinRobert (30. November 2012)

Ich hab das Spiel auch seit gestern und mir gefällt es ganz gut. Ist jetzt nicht das Gelbe vom Ei, aber es ist okey.
Ich stimmen ein paar Vorpostern zu, es spielt sich nicht wie ein Shooter aber na ja, hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht erwartet. Wenn ich die Story durch hab
werde ich es auch nicht mehr oft starten denke ich


----------



## ManChild (30. November 2012)

Leute bei mir schmiert das Spiel die ganze Zeit ab! Hab die Mission: Pilze in der Tiefe jetzt schon gefühlte 1000 mal gemacht!
Weiß jemand Rat?
Neueste Treiber sind drauf.

P.S. Ich habe immer einen weißen, grünen, orangenen oder verpixelten Bildschirm!


----------



## Monstermoe (30. November 2012)

Finde, dass das Spiel ganz gut geworden ist. Mit einem kleinen Indiana Jones anteil wobei ich mir da das ein oder andere Rätzel gewünscht hätte, aber soll ja ein Shooter bleiben


----------



## skizz (30. November 2012)

ManChild schrieb:


> Leute bei mir schmiert das Spiel die ganze Zeit ab! Hab die Mission: Pilze in der Tiefe jetzt schon gefühlte 1000 mal gemacht!
> Weiß jemand Rat?
> Neueste Treiber sind drauf.
> 
> P.S. Ich habe immer einen weißen, grünen, orangenen oder verpixelten Bildschirm!


 
Tritt das sofort auf oder erst nach paar Minuten? hatte auch ma komische Pixel aufm Bildschirm und war die Grafikkarte kaputt. Kontrolliere mal deine Temperatur.vill ist das auch ein Fehler vom Spiel und eine Neuinstallation hilft aber nachm back up vom savegame


----------



## hor1z0n (30. November 2012)

ui, ja steht bei mir 1 drinne... dann werd ich das mal gleich testen D

Danke für den Tipp (:



Edit: aah *skizz* vielen vielen Dank, jetzt sehen die Schatten auch nicht mehr so grässlich aus und Tearing is auch nicht mehr warzunehmen. Top. Gut das ich nochmal nachgefragt hab. 
Ultra Einstellungen waren bei mir schon Standard 
aber das mit dem Grafikpuffer hät ich nie rausbekommen


----------



## grubsnek (1. Dezember 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> stimmt es eigentlich das in regelmäßigen abständen ein jeep mit feinden kommt?
> man wird dann einfach überfahren und kann den ganzen weg neu laufen. glaube mit F9 taste kann man schnell speichern.



Ja, wenn man unterwegs ist kommen schon öfter mal Feinde in Jeeps vorbei. Überfahren wurde ich bislang aber noch nicht. Das liegt wohl daran, dass ich längere Strecken sinnvollerweise mit dem Automobil zurücklege. Falls man zu Fuß unterwegs ist, könnte ich mir schon vorstellen, dass das sonst passieren könnte. Schließlich versuche ich auch immer Gegner oder Tiere zu überfahren 

Schnellspeichern habe ich noch nicht ausprobiert, ob das auf F9 ist. Wäre aber nicht schlecht, weil meib spiel gerne mal abschmiert, sobald ich mit ESC das Menü öffne.


----------



## ManChild (1. Dezember 2012)

skizz schrieb:


> Tritt das sofort auf oder erst nach paar Minuten? hatte auch ma komische Pixel aufm Bildschirm und war die Grafikkarte kaputt. Kontrolliere mal deine Temperatur.vill ist das auch ein Fehler vom Spiel und eine Neuinstallation hilft aber nachm back up vom savegame


 
Immer nach ein paar Minuten. Ich hatte es schon mehrmals neuinstalliert.
Temperatur ist OK.

edit: Im Multiplayer ist es jedoch nicht passiert!


----------



## skizz (1. Dezember 2012)

ManChild schrieb:


> Immer nach ein paar Minuten. Ich hatte es schon mehrmals neuinstalliert.
> Temperatur ist OK.
> 
> edit: Im Multiplayer ist es jedoch nicht passiert!



Hm komisch hast du aktuelle GrafikKarten Treiber drauf ?
Guck mal bei AMD nach und hol dir einfach nen aktuellen Treiber vill ist das dass prob


----------



## ManChild (1. Dezember 2012)

Nein ist es nicht!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Dezember 2012)

So, ich hab den Singleplayer durchgespielt 

Geiles Game!

So, nun noch das was im Sinlgeplayer fehlt, halt Nebenmissionen, Relikte, und halt die Waffen^^


----------



## BeatsbyDre (1. Dezember 2012)

hi leute,

wie findet ihr FC3 bis jetzt so? Ich überlegs mir zu kaufen, hab die beiden ersten Teile verschlafen 

Interessiert mich besonders im Bezug auf die Performance?


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Dezember 2012)

Performance ist bei mir sehr gut, habe einen Ahtlon X2 7850 BE, Radeon 7850 Core Edi. , 4GB DDR2 Ram. Und das Spiel leuft wunderbar auf Mittel, in Full HD, mit AA. Sieht wunderbar aus. 

Finde Far Cry 3 ist für mich eines der besten Spiele dieses Jahres.

Teil 1 habe ich nicht gespielt, Teil 2 habe ich gespielt, fand es damals sehr gut (wo mir ein par Leute sicher widersprechen werden), aber Far Cry 3 ist extreme geil!


----------



## PLEEZEFRAGME (1. Dezember 2012)

FarCry3 ist ein musthave dieses jahr. Nach Skyrim das beste spiel bis jetzt!


----------



## Himmelskrieger (1. Dezember 2012)

Es ist Skyrim mit Waffen , finde es besser als Skyrim.

Weiß jemand wie ich die Bonus Missionen aus der Limited Edition und die Bonusmission von Uplay spielen kann?

Die vom  Far Cry 3 Lost Expedition DLC (Limited Edition/Pre-Order), heißen: "Das vergessene Experiment" und "Zündung in der Tiefe"
Die von Uplay heißt "Testing Unit"


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin etwas überrascht. Kann es auf Ultra mit einer HD5870 spielen. oO


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich wäre ja mal froh wenn es weniger Abstürze im Spiel geben würde, jetzt spiele ich das mit der Medusa schon zum siebten mal

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2012)

Abstürze hatte ich noch keinen einzigen. Wobei ich die Medusa auch noch nicht erledigt habe.


----------



## Jack ONeill (1. Dezember 2012)

Die hatte ich bis jetzt auch nur an der einen Stelle, sprich wenns zur Medusa geht

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (1. Dezember 2012)

Was mich noch mehr wundert: AC3 ruckelt in Boston und Far Cry 3 läuft flüssig. oO


----------



## BeatsbyDre (2. Dezember 2012)

wow also das es so positiv bei euch angekommen ist hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht 

freut mich zu hören, ist dann wohl meine nächste Anschaffung


----------



## Paysie (2. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wann man am PC endlich die Spielstände beim speichern auswählen kann?

Bisher kann ich nur auf speichern klicken, dann speichert er entweder sofort, oder ab und zu sagt er mir, dass ein spielstand überschrieben wird. Wenn ich laden will, dann kann ich nur auf "Fortfahren" oder auf "Spielstand 1", nicht aber auf "Spielstand 2" und "Spielstand 3", diese sind grau hinterlegt. 

Oft speicher ich zwischen den Missionen und wenn ich dann aus dem Spiel gehe oder nur ins Hauptmenü und dann wieder den alten Spielstand lade, dann lande ich nicht an dem zuvor gespeicherten Ort, sondern wieder im nächsten Unterschlupf! Irgendwie Banane. Ich glaube zwar, dass mein Fortschritt dann nicht weg ist, aber ich muss den ganzen Weg dann immer wieder laufen...

Ist das bei Euch auch so???


----------



## Gateway (2. Dezember 2012)

<> schrieb:


> Ich bin etwas überrascht. Kann es auf Ultra mit einer HD5870 spielen. oO


 

Mit wievielen Frames, bei mir Stockt es sogar bei niedrigen einstellungen mit 5870 crossfire. Es werden 80 Bilder angezeigt aber das Spielgefühl ist einfach nur schlecht. CPU ist ein 2500 k @ 4400 Ghz


----------



## cap82 (2. Dezember 2012)

Kann man denn Crossfire/SLI inzwischen aktivieren? Gab doch Anfangs Probleme oder?


----------



## Painkiller (2. Dezember 2012)

Gateway schrieb:


> Mit wievielen Frames, bei mir Stockt es sogar bei niedrigen einstellungen mit 5870 crossfire. Es werden 80 Bilder angezeigt aber das Spielgefühl ist einfach nur schlecht. CPU ist ein 2500 k @ 4400 Ghz


 
Wie kann man denn die Frames ingame anzeigen lassen?


----------



## Ion (2. Dezember 2012)

@Gateway
Am Montag, also morgen, werden neue Treiber kommen welche für das Spiel optimiert sind. Ich denke dann sollte es besser laufen.
@Painkiller
Mit FRAPS z. B. oder dem OSD vom MSI Afterburner

EDIT:
Sagt mal, gibt es vielleicht einen Mod der die Farben etwas entschärft? Ich finde das Game VIEL zu bunt


----------



## debe11 (2. Dezember 2012)

BeatsbyDre schrieb:


> wow also das es so positiv bei euch angekommen ist hätt ich jetzt nicht gedacht



sicher nicht bei jedem


----------



## Warlock54 (2. Dezember 2012)

Ich finds schon sehr traurig, dass es keinen Mörser, den es ja bei FC2 gab, nicht auch bei FC3 gibt...vor allem wäre der bei FC3 strategisch sehr wertvoll, um bspw. einen Außenposten von einem Hügel aus zu bombardieren, bevor man ihn stürmt. Schade.


----------



## kero81 (2. Dezember 2012)

Gateway schrieb:


> Mit wievielen Frames, bei mir Stockt es sogar bei niedrigen einstellungen mit 5870 crossfire. Es werden 80 Bilder angezeigt aber das Spielgefühl ist einfach nur schlecht. CPU ist ein 2500 k @ 4400 Ghz


 
Alter du Hengst, 4400 Ghz!!! Made my Day.


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Dezember 2012)

Hat jemand schon SGSSAA oder OGSSAA funktional bekommen? Das Ingame AA ist recht bescheiden und ich kann keinen Unterschied zwischen den Modi ausmachen. Die Vegetation flimmert immer. Treiber: 310.64.

Edit: Den FPS nach zu urteilen ist AA nicht aktiv. Precision zeigt ingame auch nur DX9 an, obwohl die Grafikoptionen DX11 zeigen.


----------



## -Ultima- (2. Dezember 2012)

@Birdy

Same here.... i5 3570K, GTX 460 - 1920x1080 alles auf Ultra, DX11, 4x AA
Spiel läuft flüssig wie Wasser, sogar mit Fraps 

Ich sehe aber kein Unterschied zu DX9, alles High


----------



## CiSaR (2. Dezember 2012)

Sagt mal wisst ihr wie ich es auf drei Monitoren ordentlich zum laufen bekomme?
Das Hud ist dann irgendwo auf dem linken Schirm aber so groß das man nix mehr sieht xD


----------



## Ion (2. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir greift das MSAA
Wenn ich von 0x auf 4x schalte, habe ich 40FPS weniger! Es flimmert aber auch weniger.
Wenn ich allerdings von SSAO auf HD oder HBAO schalte, sehe ich weder optisch noch Frame-technisch einen Unterschied


----------



## Birdy84 (2. Dezember 2012)

HBAO und SSAO umrahmt viele Objekte mit einem schwarzen Schatten. Das fällt besonders bei Leuten auf, die auf dem Boden liegen. HDAO ist etwas dezenter. Auf der Main gibt es Vergleichsbilder.


----------



## skizz (2. Dezember 2012)

ManChild schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht!


 
hab jetzt auch mal länger gezockt und bei mir ist das spiel einmal komplett eingefroren und hatte ketzt mehrmal paar grafikkfehler einige darunter waren so stark das ich das spiel neustartern musste.Liegt also am game


----------



## Ion (2. Dezember 2012)

Was es bewirkt weiß ich bereits, ich weiß auch das HBAO aufwändiger ist als SSAO
Deswegen wundert es mich aber umso mehr das ich bei den FPS keinen Unterschied feststellen kann.
Ich spiele es jetzt mit 2xMSAA und SSAO und das ganze läuft mit einer HD 7950@1.1GHz gerade noch so auf 50FPS

Naja...morgen kommen neue Treiber
Bin gespannt was sich bei der Performance tut


----------



## Warlock54 (2. Dezember 2012)

So, an alle bei denen das Spiel trotz hoher FPS ruckelig läuft: Stellt mal die Einstellung Post FX auf low.


----------



## christian150488 (3. Dezember 2012)

also ich weis ja nicht ob es nur bei mir so ist aber die Weitsicht wird doch etwas getrübt durch die Tatsache das entfernte Sachen nicht zu erkennen sind oder recht Polygonarm sind ( Autos, Häuser )
Desweiteren poppt die Vegetation doch recht unschön auf...

Ansonsten gefällt mir das Game bisher sehr.


----------



## Warlock54 (3. Dezember 2012)

Finde die zu extrem gesättigten Farben das schlimmmste irgendwie xD das ganze game sieht zu comichaft aus, wie ein zeichentrickfilm... zu einem Shooter passt schon eher ne realistische grafik,...naja..


----------



## Ion (3. Dezember 2012)

Warlock54 schrieb:


> zu einem Shooter passt schon eher ne realistische grafik,...naja..


 Ich habe das Gefühl das FC3 genau das *nicht* sein will 
Und schon mal Borderlands gespielt? Solang es so nicht aussieht, ist noch alles gut. 

Mir ist es auch zu bunt. 
Lässt sich da mit einem Mod nicht etwas machen? ENB oder so, die "verbesseren" doch sonst die Farben in einem Spiel indem sie verstärkt werden, geht das nicht auch umgedreht?


----------



## christian150488 (3. Dezember 2012)

aber Far Cry war doch schon immer etwas anders von der Grafik her...jetzt speziel der erste Teil hat doch auch nicht mit knalligen Farben gegeizt.


----------



## Verse (3. Dezember 2012)

Warlock54 schrieb:


> Finde die zu extrem gesättigten Farben das schlimmmste irgendwie xD das ganze game sieht zu comichaft aus, wie ein zeichentrickfilm... zu einem Shooter passt schon eher ne realistische grafik,...naja..


Stimmt, in Kriegszeiten wird alles grau und trist...und in Friedenszeiten ist alles wieder bunt.

Far Cry 3 sieht genau wegen der Farbpracht so schön aus


----------



## Darka (3. Dezember 2012)

Hab jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread gelesen... 20 Seiten sind dann doch bissel viel 

Aber mal so nebenbei, das Game ist ja "uncut" ab 18 so wie ich das mitbekommen hab, ist schon jemanden aufgefallen, dass z.B. Tiere aller Art, Einschusslöcher aufweisen aber alle anderen Gegner (Menschen) nicht.

Soll jetzt keine "ich will mehr blut" diskussion werden, aber ist doch schon irgendwie panne.
Entwender überall Einschusslöcher oder nirgendwo.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, das evtl. Jugendschutz so ausgelegt wird, dass solange Menschen keine wunden aufweisen ist es ok und Tiere können zersiebt werden wie es einem lieb ist.


----------



## debe11 (3. Dezember 2012)

entweder irre ich mich jetzt schon sehr .. aber ich denke mich daran erinnern zu können, dass ich auch bei den banditen (also menschen  ) einschusslöcher gesehen habe.
wenn auch ganz kleine, unblutige.


----------



## cap82 (3. Dezember 2012)

Nene, nimm ne Schrotflinte, dann sind große löcher drin. Egal wo.


----------



## InTeNsO87 (3. Dezember 2012)

Auch in den Menschen sind Einschusslöcher zu sehen.


----------



## BartholomO (3. Dezember 2012)

Also an der Grafik finde ich nichts schlimm, so bunt war doch Far Cry schon immer, es muss ja nicht immer nur alles grau aussehen. Das schlimmste finde ich echt, dass ich 40-60 Frames habe doch es kommt mir nicht sehr flüssig vor.


----------



## Ion (3. Dezember 2012)

Soll heute nicht irgendwie ein neuer Treiber kommen der für FC3 optimiert ist? Wo bleibt der denn?

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Far-Cry-3-PC-217540/News/AMD-Catalyst-fuer-Far-Cry-3-1038187/


----------



## Ananas! (3. Dezember 2012)

*Bitte Leute helft mir!: *Ich habe eine GTX 570, i5 2500k, 8gb ram, den neusten Beta Treiber und Far Cry 3 mit Patch. Und trotzdem läuft das Spiel bei mir mit 30 fps und weniger!!!

Ich "spiele" es auf Ultra in 1080p und mit 2x msaa. Zum Spielen bin ich nicht gekommen, weil ich gleich nach dem Anfangsvideo wo man im Gefägnis sitzt nur 20-30 fps habe! Habe Vsync auf Off, 1 und 2 probiert bringt nichts, außer, dass ich mit Vsync off nur 20 fps statt 30 hab. Gpu Frame buffer hab ich auch auf off bis 5 probiert. Auf 5 hab ich auch 20 fps. Auf der Einstellung Optimal keine Besserung.
Hab es mit der Graka im übertakteten und nicht übertakteten Zustand probiert. CPU ist nicht übertaktet.

Mein Kumpel hat das selbe System und er spielt es mit 40 fps auf Ultra und 2xmsaa und natürlich 1080p.

*WAS KANN ICH TUN?!?! Ich wills unbedingt aufm PC spielen!*

mfg, Ananas!


----------



## target2804 (3. Dezember 2012)

PostFX auf niedrig stellen sollte reichen!


----------



## cap82 (3. Dezember 2012)

Target ist nett, dass du wiederholt den Tipp mit dem Post Filter erwähnst, aber bei ihm scheint es wohl ein anderes Problem zu sein, wenn sein Kumpel mit gleichen Settings höhere FPS hat.

Vielleicht sind bei dir noch irgendwelche Framelimiter aktiviert?
Oder schwanken die Frames?
Vielleicht SSAA im Treiber erzwungen?


----------



## target2804 (3. Dezember 2012)

Ist in deinem Treibermenü was umgestellt? welcgen treiber hast du überhuapt?


----------



## christian150488 (3. Dezember 2012)

sagt mal sieht das Spiel in der Ferne so normal aus? Die Pflanzenarmut ist schon echt extrem finde ich...Autos zb. auch, die werden erst detalierter wenn sie auf 10m ran kommen.


----------



## target2804 (3. Dezember 2012)

Nein so ist es bei mir nicht


----------



## christian150488 (3. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Nein so ist es bei mir nicht


 
dann frag ich mich nun was das Problem bei mir ist.


----------



## wakarimashita (3. Dezember 2012)

Wann kommen jetzt eigentlich diese neuen Treiber?


----------



## target2804 (3. Dezember 2012)

Montag oder?


----------



## Jack ONeill (3. Dezember 2012)

target2804 schrieb:


> Montag oder?


 
Ich dachte wir haben Montag


----------



## target2804 (3. Dezember 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir haben Montag


 den nächsten


----------



## jumpel (3. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
ich wollte fragen, ob sich wegen der "Never-Settle-Steam-geht-nicht,-muss-man-bei-Ubi/UPlay-starten" - Sache schon was getan hat?

Ich hab den Key seit 2 Wochen hier, aber noch keine Zeit gehabt ihn zu aktivieren. Wo auch immer man das jetzt machen muss.
Danke im vorraus.


----------



## Ion (3. Dezember 2012)

@jumpel
Es steht doch in deiner Email wie das geht 

Uplay installieren, FC3 in den Warenkorb, unter Gutschein den Code eingeben den du bekommen hast, Spiel "kaufen", fertig
Dann nur noch runterladen und los spielen.

Oder was meinst du jetzt? 


@Thread
Ich habe das mit dem Post FX auch mal getestet, von Ultra auf Mittel gestellt, FPS von (der Stelle wo ich mich gerade befand) 44 auf 53 hoch, coole Sache. Optisch kann ich keinen Unterschied feststellen.
Naja, hab dann 30Min. lang Poker gespielt und ultimative 125$ gewonnen 
Macht voll Fun da drin irgendwie, nette Abwechslung


----------



## cap82 (3. Dezember 2012)

doch, es gibt unterschiede in der optik:


ULTRA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LOW



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde es geht Athmosphäre verloren.
Ob der Optikgewinn auf ULTRA in Relation zum FPS Verlust steht, is ne andere Sache.


----------



## Ananas! (3. Dezember 2012)

ich hab den neusten beta treiber 310.64 und ich hab nichts im treiber verstellt


----------



## Birdy84 (3. Dezember 2012)

Ihr solltet mal die farcry3.exe anstatt der farcry3_d3d11.exe starten, dann läuft das Spiel der Optik entsprechend. Ob es dann schlechter aussieht kann ich nicht erkennen.


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (3. Dezember 2012)

Hey,

Wieso gibt es für die AK-47 und die M1911 keinen Schalldämpfer ?
Schaltet man die Waffenaufsätze erst später frei ?


----------



## Gordon-1979 (3. Dezember 2012)

Nein. Ist leider nicht so.


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (3. Dezember 2012)

Danke aber wie billig ist das bitte ?

Die M1911 ist schallgedämpft ein Klassiker ( Hitman zb) und bei der AK würd's auch cool sein.
Naja muss ich als 4 Waffe noch die Mp5 mitschleppen.


----------



## jumpel (4. Dezember 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> @jumpel
> Es steht doch in deiner Email wie das geht
> 
> Uplay installieren, FC3 in den Warenkorb, unter Gutschein den Code eingeben den du bekommen hast, Spiel "kaufen", fertig
> ...




Ja, sowas in der Art meinte ich.
Jetzt hab ichs endlich geschafft. Hatte jetzt schon die Rechnung mittels Code über 0,00€ aufm Bildschirm aber danach gehts nicht weiter.
Jetzt hab ich uplay geöffnet und hab halt kein Spiel und finde auch nichts wo ich was runterladen kann.
EDIT:
Ajo, stand dabei, dass es ein wenig dauern kann bis es unter "SPIELE" auftaucht. Dann warte ich mal.


----------



## Ion (4. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir hat es auch einige Tage gedauert. Du bekommst dann (bei mir nach 2 Tagen) eine Email wo drin steht "Spiel jetzt verfügbar"
Dann ist es auch in der Liste. 

Ka warum das bei denen so lange dauert 


@cap82
Ok, die Schatten werden etwas schwächer. Das sieht man aber wirklich nur im direkten Vergleich. Hätte ich mir die Bilder jetzt nicht auf den PC kopiert und hin und her gewechselt, hätte ich es nicht erkennen können.
Da nehme ich gerne ein paar Schatten weniger in Kauf und habe dafür knapp 10FPS mehr (zumindest bis AMD sich mal bereit erklärt einen Treiber zu bringen)


----------



## Barracuda-CH (4. Dezember 2012)

Für alle die Performanceprobleme haben:

Ich habe eine HD6950 und hatte echt Probleme überhaupt ein paar FPS zu bekommen (egal ob PostFX reduziert oder sonstige Abstriche bei der Grafik). Habe gestern den Beta-Treiber installiert und siehe da, alles auf Ultra mit 2x (4x würde auch knapp reichen) Kantenglättung und PostFX auf mittel und das Game läuft butterweich. Kann den Treiber also nur empfehlen und hoffe nun, dass der angekündigte Treiber noch ein wenig mehr Performance rauskitzelt 

Wünsche allen viel Spass beim spielen!


----------



## Birdy84 (4. Dezember 2012)

Apocalypse_Now schrieb:


> Danke aber wie billig ist das bitte ?
> 
> Die M1911 ist schallgedämpft ein Klassiker ( Hitman zb) und bei der AK würd's auch cool sein.
> Naja muss ich als 4 Waffe noch die Mp5 mitschleppen.


Den 1911 gibt es im Laufe des Spiels mit einem Schalldämpfer.


----------



## Zyklon83 (4. Dezember 2012)

Erledigt....


----------



## Ion (5. Dezember 2012)

Neuen Treiber installiert
Es läuft jetzt auf 4xMSAA zwar immer noch nicht flüssig mit meiner 7950@1.1GHz (was mir bei dieser Grafik immer noch ein Rätsel ist), dafür jetzt aber mit 2xMSAA und Vsync
Immerhin

Und Abstürze konnte ich auch keine mehr feststellen


----------



## Papzt (5. Dezember 2012)

Was ist denn das für eine Insel? Die ganzen Mädels da werden von ihren Männern umgebracht/ sollen mit ihnen sterben


----------



## cap82 (5. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab gestern an nem Strand nen Fischer gesehn, der lag neben seiner Angel und hat sich gekrümmt und gejammert und den bauch gehalten Hab mich gefragt, was mit dem is, Fischvergiftung? XD
Konnte auch keine Aktion durchführen...


----------



## Papzt (5. Dezember 2012)

Der Schaden, den man bei Wild macht, ist aber auch seltsam. 2 Schuss aus dem 1911 Colt und der hai sinkt zum Grund doch ein Leopard frisst ein ganzen Magazin 7.62er aus der AK 
Oh und wie oft man auf nem Trip ist


----------



## xpSyk (5. Dezember 2012)

bei mir Läzft das Spiel nur mit ca. 35 FPS ): obwohl ich eine 7870 @ 1,3 GHz und einen i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz habe. Ich komme sogar in BF3 auf über 60 FPS...
kann mir bitte wer helfen!


----------



## ManChild (5. Dezember 2012)

Leute, was kann man gegen die Abstürze tun?


----------



## cap82 (5. Dezember 2012)

xpSyk schrieb:


> bei mir Läzft das Spiel nur mit ca. 35 FPS ): obwohl ich eine 7870 @ 1,3 GHz und einen i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz habe. Ich komme sogar in BF3 auf über 60 FPS...
> kann mir bitte wer helfen!



Die 7870 packt nicht mehr! Meine 670 is ne ganze ecke flotter, und auf 1,2 Ghz hab ich 50-60 fps mit 2xMSAA und high settings.


----------



## Gohrbi (5. Dezember 2012)

....hat Jemand auch das Problem, dass man auf dem "Schnellumzug" zig mal klicken muß, bis es klappt?
Als wenn in dem Kasten nur ein Pixel ist, welches den Umzug verursacht.


----------



## target2804 (5. Dezember 2012)

xpSyk schrieb:


> bei mir Läzft das Spiel nur mit ca. 35 FPS ): obwohl ich eine 7870 @ 1,3 GHz und einen i5-3570K @ 3,8 GHz habe. Ich komme sogar in BF3 auf über 60 FPS...
> kann mir bitte wer helfen!


 
ich denke nicht, dass du in bf3 mit ultra details auf dauerhafte 60fps kommst.
bei fc3 empfehle ich, wenn nicht schon getan, postFX auf niedrig zu stellen. das bringt sehr viel


----------



## Papzt (5. Dezember 2012)

Also ich spiele mit 4msaa, Schatten auf medium, sonst alles auf max mit 24-35 FPS. Jetzt habe ich mal den neuen AMD Beta Treiber drauf gezogen und der hat tatsächlich die min fps auf 30 angehoben...
1090T @ 3,8 GHz, 6950@ 920/1300


----------



## wakarimashita (5. Dezember 2012)

Was ist eigentlich A2C ? Eine Einstellung oder was ist das?


----------



## lycos1987 (5. Dezember 2012)

jo die nur unter dx11 zur verfügung steht.. soll das flackern von texturen verringer wenn ich mich nicht irre..


----------



## Papzt (5. Dezember 2012)

Ja das reduziert das Flackern der Vegetation


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (5. Dezember 2012)

Mein FarCry 3 lässt sich nicht von DVD installieren. Wird einfach nicht erkannt und im Explorer nicht angezeigt.

Naja gut dann lade ich es direkt vom Ubisoft Server im Uplay Launcher, und gebe meinen Code ein geht des ?

Hat dass Problem sonst noch jemand ?

Was kann man allgemein vom Uplay Launcher halten, spioniert einen das irgendwie aus oder hängt sich in Windows

überall rein oder musss man keine Bedenken haben ?


----------



## bentrop (5. Dezember 2012)

Also ich spiele mit allem auf ultra was geht und sonst max. und 8x MSAA usw und treiber einstellungen noch hoch.
Jedoch bin ich mehr als nur enttäuscht von der Grafik, vllt kommt es mir nur so vor aber hab einfach viel mehr erwartet und nur deswegen gekauft. :/


----------



## wakarimashita (6. Dezember 2012)

Also ich finde die Einstellung A2C jedenfalls nicht
Wo ist die genau?


----------



## SchorSch_850 (6. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Leute,
weiß jemand von euch wie ich mir im Spiel meine fps-Rate einblenden bzw. anzeigen lassen kann ?
Ging das nicht früher immer über die Konsole ?
Wenn ja, wie kann ich diese hier öffnen und welchen Befehl muss ich eingeben?

Schon mal Danke im Voraus!

Grüßle


----------



## cap82 (6. Dezember 2012)

wakarimashita schrieb:


> Also ich finde die Einstellung A2C jedenfalls nicht
> Wo ist die genau?



Das ist die Einstellung "Alpha to Coverage"


----------



## PF81 (6. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne Frage an die Fortgeschrittenen im Spiel. 



Spoiler



Habe jetzt Vaas umgelegt (irgendwie relativ früh für den Missionsfortschritt??).


 Nun soll ich ich mich bei jemanden melden damit ich auf die andere Insel komme. Frage nun, kann man später zwischen den Insel hin und her springen, oder kann man nicht mehr zurück? Wenn ich nicht mehr zurück komme würde ich erstmal die jetzige komplett von den Aussenposten etc. befreien.



Spoiler



Bisschen traurig dass der Spinner schon abgetreten ist. Hätte mir mehr Vaas gewünscht


----------



## cap82 (6. Dezember 2012)

Es wäre nett, wenn du das erstmal in nen Spoiler packst.


----------



## CiSaR (6. Dezember 2012)

SchorSch_850 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> weiß jemand von euch wie ich mir im Spiel meine fps-Rate einblenden bzw. anzeigen lassen kann ?
> Ging das nicht früher immer über die Konsole ?
> Wenn ja, wie kann ich diese hier öffnen und welchen Befehl muss ich eingeben?
> ...


 
Das geht mit MSI Afterburner, EVGA Precesion oder Fraps


----------



## SchorSch_850 (6. Dezember 2012)

@CiSaR: Danke schön.......hat gefunzt......hätte auch selber drauf kommen können


----------



## jumpel (6. Dezember 2012)

Weis jemand ob es sowas wie temporäre Spieldateien gibt die man löschen kann?
Hab mir das Spiel runtergeladen und nachdem die 10GB fertig waren musste ich es noch installieren, also wahrscheinlich die heruntergeladenen Dateien entpacken.
Ich hab halt gerne unnötig Dateien aufm Rechner.


----------



## CiSaR (6. Dezember 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Ich hab halt gerne unnötig Dateien aufm Rechner.


 
Wenn du die unnötigen Dateien gerne auf deinem PC hast warum willst du sie dann löschen 

Ich weiß blabla Klugscheißer mag keiner 

Aber ne weiß ich ich nicht ob es da was zu löschen gibt


----------



## bentrop (7. Dezember 2012)

Hey,
wollt grad SweetFX über FarCry3 laufen lassen, bekomm dann aber beim starten des Spiel´s ne Fehlermeldung.
Hat da schon jemand was ausprobiert und auch schon das Problem gehabt?


liebe Grüße


----------



## RyzA (7. Dezember 2012)

Werde mir das Spiel wohl Anfang nächsten Jahres holen, bin im MOment knapp bei Kasse, Weihnachtsgeschenke usw.


----------



## lycos1987 (7. Dezember 2012)

sweet fx funktioniert nur mit  1.0, neuinstallieren und nicht updaten...

dann uplay im offlinemodus benutzen oder aber den updateversuch abbrechen..


----------



## bentrop (7. Dezember 2012)

lycos1987 schrieb:


> sweet fx funktioniert nur mit  1.0, neuinstallieren und nicht updaten...
> 
> dann uplay im offlinemodus benutzen oder aber den updateversuch abbrechen..


 

Danke für die Antwort .

Werd dann noch warten .


----------



## CiSaR (7. Dezember 2012)

So ich habs durch 
Im großen und ganzen ein solider Shooter. Was mir sehr gut gefallen hat ist das sogar Orte wie Brandenburg oder Berlin erwähnung fanden, würde mich mal interessieren ob in allen Sprachversionen^^.
Das Ende ist hm ich weiß nicht...etwas unbefriedigend finde ich aber ich will hier auch nix verraten 
Das Geld war es jedenfalls wert es waren einige Stunden spaßiger Unterhaltung aber länger hätte es trotzdem gehen können 
Es ist auch das einzige Spiel das ich kenne in dem so viele Drogen konsumiert werden


----------



## Seven (7. Dezember 2012)

Mal eine Frage:

Muss man sich zwingend ein UPlay Account erstellen um das Spiel zu spielen? Ich hab hier die Insane Edition liegen. UPLay ist aber nicht der Ubisoft Lauchner oder?


----------



## lycos1987 (7. Dezember 2012)

ja und ja..


----------



## BöserMob (7. Dezember 2012)

Lange nicht mehr so viel Spass mit einem Spiel gehabt! 
Auf die Jagt gehen (WORAUF AUCH IMMER ), ist sehr geil geworden. Wenn es dabei noch Nacht wird, bekomm ich ne Gänsehaut dank der guten Atmo!

Nur bitte:

ICH WILL EINEN FETTEN JURASSIC PARK MOD


----------



## Memphys (7. Dezember 2012)

Können mit dem Editor denn Mods erstellt werden oder nur Karten? Mods wären natürlich ultrageil.

Und meine liebste Wetterlage: Sturm/Monsun. Einfach geil... alles wird dunkel, die Ruhe vor dem Sturm, Regen setzt ein...


----------



## BöserMob (7. Dezember 2012)

Die Blitze, ein Fest für die Augen
Donner, ein Fest für die Ohren. 


Eigentlich könnt ich mir zig Spiele vorstellen, die auf der FC3 Engine funktionieren. Ein Zombispiel ala DayZ wäre natürlich auch nicht zu verachten 

Edit: Ist es die Sanbox3? Bin da ein bisschen raus


----------



## grubsnek (7. Dezember 2012)

So, ich bin jetzt auf den südlichen Inseln angekommen.

Was ist eigentlich mit dem Zusatzinhalt von der Limited Edition? Habe gerade den Code eingegeben. Kann ich da irgendwo ein Zusatzlevel anwählen oder ist das in die Story automatisch mit eingebaut?


----------



## lycos1987 (7. Dezember 2012)

die extramissionen sind auf der karte, als orange kreise makiert und zwar auf der oberen Insel..


----------



## Himmelskrieger (7. Dezember 2012)

Habe die 1. (Verlorene Expedition oder so), hab ich gespielt, fand die aber nicht so toll. Was sogesehen eine 08/15 Mission, geh da durch, töte alle Gegner und sammel dies und das auf.


----------



## lycos1987 (7. Dezember 2012)

Dem kann ich mich anschliessen, obwohl ich sagen muss das ich "Das Drogenlabor" also die anderr extramission sehr gut fand, man sollte jetzt nicht erwarten das es einem vom hocker reißt aber als Abwechslung durchaus zu gebrauchen..


----------



## Shub Niggurath (7. Dezember 2012)

*JAAAAAAAA!* 
Endlich!

Man kann das $ch€!ß HUD, das einen wie ein zurückgebliebenes Kind an die Hand nimmt und mit nervigen Nachrichten bombardiert, abschalten!

The New Best Way To Play Far Cry 3: HUD-Free And Loving It

Habe es probiert.
Funktioniert tadellos.
Der Casual Müll ist weg!
Volle Empfehlung.


----------



## lycos1987 (8. Dezember 2012)

das wurde sogar schon im ubisoftforum gepostet, allerdings würde ich vorsichtig seien in bezug auf den multiplayer, inwiefern punkbuster es mag, das man an den .dll datein runfummelt weiß ich nicht..


----------



## DerpDerpington (8. Dezember 2012)

Far Cry 3 an sich ist schon sehr geil, aber bei der Performance musste ich jetzt erstmal Schluss machen. Ich hatte Fraps mitlaufen und es wurden die ganze Zeit um die 50 FPS angezeigt. Aber wenn ich auf den Bildschirm geschaut habe, war das eine Ruckelorgie à la 20 FPS. Ich versteh das nicht...


----------



## anon666 (8. Dezember 2012)

Mal eine Frage, da ich es noch nicht gekauft habe. In Far Cry 2 musste man ja seine wunden noch selbst heilen, ist das im dritten auch so? Könnte jemand der den dritten hat sagen ob es sich so gut anfühlt wie Far Cry 2. Ubisoft gibt sich eigentlich mühe aber man kann ja nie wissen.


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Dezember 2012)

Frage zum Gameplay: Ich komme mit der Spritzentasche nicht klar. Die ist irgendwie immer voll,und ich kann deshalb nicht die Spritzen herstellen, die ich will. Das mit dem "Platz zuweisen" verstehe ich auch nicht.

Auf'm Schlauch: nilssohn


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Dezember 2012)

anon666 schrieb:


> In Far Cry 2 musste man ja seine wunden noch selbst heilen, ist das im dritten auch so?


 Leichte Verletzungen (Gesundheitsanzeige geht innerhalb eines Segments zurück) heilen sich von selbst. Geht ein ganzes oder mehrere Segmente verloren, kann man langsam manuell (Taste halten) oder schnell manuell ("Spritze") heilen.


----------



## anon666 (8. Dezember 2012)

Spritzt er sich nur etwas oder nimmt er noch mit einem Messer die Kugel raus oder renkt sich die Gelenke wieder ein?


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Dezember 2012)

All das, je nach Verletzung. Warum ist das wichtig?


----------



## anon666 (8. Dezember 2012)

Es ist halt für die Atmosphäre wichtig, so kannte ich Far Cry und so soll es auch sein.


----------



## Hellgrinder1985 (8. Dezember 2012)

geiles game


----------



## Ion (8. Dezember 2012)

anon666 schrieb:


> Spritzt er sich nur etwas oder nimmt er noch mit einem Messer die Kugel raus oder renkt sich die Gelenke wieder ein?


 Spritzt sich nur noch. Andere Animationen habe ich noch nicht erkennen können.


----------



## ShirKhan (8. Dezember 2012)

Nein, bei manueller Heilung mit [Q] nimmt er je nach Situation die anderen Varianten. In diesem Zusammenhang zurück zu meiner Frage: 


nilssohn schrieb:


> Frage zum Gameplay: Ich komme mit der  Spritzentasche nicht klar. Die ist irgendwie immer voll,und ich kann  deshalb nicht die Spritzen herstellen, die ich will. Das mit dem "Platz  zuweisen" verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Memphys (8. Dezember 2012)

Ich denke mal du schleppst Jagd/Kampf-Spritzen mit dir rum, die zählen nämlich alle zusammen. Und mit dem zuweisen hab ich auch nicht hingekriegt, ist aber eig. auch nicht nötig, das Zeug braucht man wirklich selten mal.


----------



## lycos1987 (8. Dezember 2012)

es müsste im menü die möglichkeit geben spritzen wegzuschmeissen zu können, obwohl diese ja nichts kosten, kann man es eigentlich gewaltsam leer machen. 

die spritzen teilen sich die tasten 7und 8, allerdings auch mit de sprengpfeilen, da muss was geändert werden...


----------



## Tobucu (9. Dezember 2012)

Im Menü zurherstellng der Spritzen kann man auch direkt auf benutzen Klicken. 
DA muss man nichts wegwerfen.


----------



## CiSaR (9. Dezember 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du schleppst Jagd/Kampf-Spritzen mit dir rum, die zählen nämlich alle zusammen. Und mit dem zuweisen hab ich auch nicht hingekriegt, ist aber eig. auch nicht nötig, das Zeug braucht man wirklich selten mal.


 
Ich muss sagen die Stinktier Spritze hat mir des öfteren mal gute Dienste geleistet^^


----------



## leo2012 (9. Dezember 2012)

Die Kritiken sind ja doch recht gut für das Game,

nun möchte ich mir das eventuell kaufen, aber es steht da immer Laptop Version may work, but are not supported zu den Grakas.

meint ihr es läuft auf meinem System?:

 i5 3210, 7730m, 6 gb ram, (noch) win8?

Danke für eure hilfe


----------



## ShirKhan (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke für die Tipps. Ich habe jetzt mal alle vorhandenen Spritzen  benutzt und die Tasche damit geleert. Die einzigen Blätter, die ich  jetzt noch sammle, sind grüne und gelbe. Damit kann ich heilen,  "stinken" und - für die Jadgaufträge des Stammes - aufspüren.

Das Zuweisen ist wohl dafür gedacht, den einzelnen Wirkungen Shortcuts zuzuweisen.



leo2012 schrieb:


> meint ihr es läuft auf meinem System?


 Die stärksten Desktop-Single-Graka-Systeme stöhnen unter dem Spiel; weiß nicht, ob du auf dem Laptop damit Freude haben wirst. Kommt sicher auf deine grafischen Ansprüche an.


----------



## leo2012 (9. Dezember 2012)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Die stärksten Desktop-Single-Graka-Systeme stöhnen unter dem Spiel; weiß nicht, ob du auf dem Laptop damit Freude haben wirst. Kommt sicher auf deine grafischen Ansprüche an.


 
Keine Ansprüche, hauptsache es läuft


----------



## Brez$$z (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab auch Probs mit der Grafik, Sobald im Fullscreen laufen lass lägts wie die Sau! die Grafikkarten werden überhaupt nicht ausgelastet...
Das Problem scheint mein 2ter Monitor zu sein der an der Intigrierten Intel HD hängt, sobald ich in den Fenstermodus gehe und das Spiel komplett auf den
großen Monitor ziehe läuft gut. Aber auch nur "gut", es wird nur eine 7970 ausgelastet, die andere is bei 0%

Falls wer ne Idee hat darf sie gerne loswerden


----------



## target2804 (9. Dezember 2012)

leo2012 schrieb:


> Keine Ansprüche, hauptsache es läuft


 ich glaube nicht, dass es auf niedirgesten details spielbar läuft. Spielbar ist für meine Begriffe min. 50fps, damit es nicht ruckelt.


----------



## Papzt (9. Dezember 2012)

Hm Farcry ist da eher ein Spiel was selbst bei niedrigen FPS flüssig aussieht. Habe manchmal auch drops auf unter 30 und es steht noch flüssig aus


----------



## Dynamitarde (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich kann nur 119 Relikte finden.
Obwohl ich extra alle Schatzkarten habe finde Ich dieses verdammte Relikt nicht.
Weiss jemand wo sich NR. 109 befindet!?


----------



## target2804 (9. Dezember 2012)

Papzt schrieb:


> Hm Farcry ist da eher ein Spiel was selbst bei niedrigen FPS flüssig aussieht. Habe manchmal auch drops auf unter 30 und es steht noch flüssig aus


 Bei dir evt. bei unter 50 fängts bei mir gefühlt an zu ruckeln.


----------



## cap82 (9. Dezember 2012)

Seh ich auch so, ich finde gerade bei Far Cry 3 fällt es extrem auf unter 50.


----------



## DerpDerpington (9. Dezember 2012)

cap82 schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so, ich finde gerade bei Far Cry 3 fällt es extrem auf unter 50.


 
Finde ich auch. Normalerweise hab ich nicht so ein Auge für sowas und alles sieht für mich ab 40 FPS flüssig aus. Aber bei FC3 darfs imo nicht unter 50 FPS fallen, dann kommt es mir extrem ruckelig vor. Naja, super Spiel auf jeden Fall... Habs durch, werde mich mal noch dem Koop widmen, auch wenns online ohne Absprache ******* sein wird. Multiplayer kann man mMn stecken lassen. Das hat so eine ekelhafte Verzögerung, vielleicht ist das auch nur bei mir so.


----------



## Brez$$z (9. Dezember 2012)

für mein Mysteriöses Problem hat keine hilfe?


----------



## ShirKhan (9. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab' eine einfachere Frage: Wie schalte ich den Slot für die vierte Schusswaffe frei?


----------



## Tobucu (9. Dezember 2012)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Ich hab' eine einfachere Frage: Wie schalte ich den Slot für die vierte Schusswaffe frei?


 Wenn du auf den Waffengurt klickts , wird dir angezeigt welches Fell du brauchst.
Für bestimmte Sachen braucht man ein Spezielles Fell für das eine Jagdmission eerforderlich ist. Ist beim Waffengurt nicht erforderlich.


----------



## ShirKhan (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Dann werd' ich mal auf Haifischfang gehen.


----------



## Tobucu (9. Dezember 2012)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Danke, wer lesen kann, ist klar im Vorteil. Dann werd' ich mal auf Haifischfang gehen.



 Am besten ein Boot nehmen und einfach überfahren. 
Hört man ein Klong hat man ihn erwischt.


----------



## ShirKhan (9. Dezember 2012)

Danke für den Tipp. 

Edit: Hab' ein Patrouillenboot gefunden und sie mit dessen MG erschossen. Vielseitiges Spiel.


----------



## Ion (10. Dezember 2012)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Ich kann nur 119 Relikte finden.
> Obwohl ich extra alle Schatzkarten habe finde Ich dieses verdammte Relikt nicht.
> Weiss jemand wo sich NR. 109 befindet!?


 Ich weiß es nicht genau, aber ich habe letztens, als ich etwas in der Komplettlösung nachgeschlagen habe gelesen, das Relikt 1 (welches Tier weiß ich nicht mehr) nur eine Chance hat gefunden zu werden.
Hat wohl was mit der Story zutun, ich denke einen Ort zu dem man sonst nicht gelangt.

Edit:

Beitrag 1000


----------



## Papzt (10. Dezember 2012)

Whey, du spammender Nord 
Also ich musste ja jetzt unbedingt die Story weiterspielen, da ich mal Badtown erforschen wollte. Und das geht ja nur in Ruhe wenn da gerade kein Quest ist.


----------



## jupph (10. Dezember 2012)

Zum fehlenden Relikt:
Ich glaube ziemlich am Anfang, wo Vaas einen mit Benzin überschüttet und man durch die Decke stürzt, hab ich auf dem Weg nach oben ein Relikt aufgesammelt. 
Bin mir aber nicht mehr ganz sicher.


----------



## Ice-Head (10. Dezember 2012)

Bin jetzt bei 75 % 
> Alle Funktürme & alle Außenposten sind freigespielt.

Echt ein Klasse Spiel 

Freu mich schon echt drüber wenn vielleicht eine Mod kommt und das Grün etwas entschärft weil das sticht mir noch etwas zu krass.

Ansonsten echt Klasse und ein gutes Spiel für leute die mal eine Abenteuer erleben wollen


----------



## Manuca (10. Dezember 2012)

Kann keine verbing zum Far cry Server aufbauen.

Schon seit ca 2Stunden.

Is das nur bei mir so oder habt ihr auch das selbe Problem????


----------



## jupph (10. Dezember 2012)

Ist bei mir auch so. Bin dann mit Uplay offline gegangen. 
So kann man wenigstens den Singleplayer problemlos spielen...


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Dezember 2012)

...ich brauche mal einen Denkanstoß.....Wie kille ich Hai und Wasserschildkröten? Im Wasser habe ich doch
keine Waffe, oder? Ist bestimmt simpel, aber ich find es nicht.


----------



## jumpel (10. Dezember 2012)

Die Frage beschäftigt mich auch schon, vielleicht mit nem Messer?
Wie verwende ich das eigentlich? Mit welcher Taste? Ich seh das nur noch wenn ich ein Tier häute oder einen Takedown mache...

Und kann mir einer bitte sagen wo ich Wildschweine finde? Bin jetzt 20 Minuten östlich von Amanaki rumgelaufen, also genau beim Wildsau Symbol aber ich find nur Komodos, tollwütige Hunde, Ziegen und massenhaft Hausschweine. Ich brauch unbedingt ne Wildsau für meinen Munitionsgurt.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. Dezember 2012)

Gegen nen Hai sollte doch auch ne Granate helfen, ich hab meine bis jetzt von Land aus erledigt. Angeln mit Granaten oder einem RPG macht sicher mehr Spaß

mfg


----------



## Gohrbi (10. Dezember 2012)

...gleich probieren.....


----------



## DerpDerpington (10. Dezember 2012)

Chester Bennington schrieb:


> Gegen nen Hai sollte doch auch ne Granate helfen, ich hab meine bis jetzt von Land aus erledigt. Angeln mit Granaten oder einem RPG macht sicher mehr Spaß
> 
> mfg


 
Ich stand auch immer am Strand und hab aufs Meer hinaus geschaut ^^ und dann *peng peng peng* war die Idylle hin. Ein Hai war sogar mal gestrandet, der war ein leichtes Ziel.
Aber später mehr dazu


----------



## Papzt (10. Dezember 2012)

Dynamitfischen ist doch verboten  Das muss schon auf eine korrekte Weise getan werden....überfahren zum Beispiel


----------



## lycos1987 (10. Dezember 2012)

haie mitn boot überfahren, schildkröten gibts auch am strand genug, obwohl man die nicht braucht...


----------



## ShirKhan (10. Dezember 2012)

Haie vom Boot aus erschießen, vorher "Zielwasser" mit der Wahrnehmungs-Jagdspritze trinken.


----------



## Tobucu (10. Dezember 2012)

Jagdmissionen sind lustig, und teiweise echt krass.
Z.b Hunde mit dem RPG erlegen, Leoparden mit dem Flammenwerfer oder Bogen. 

Man sollte oder muss sogar alle machen sonst bekommt man die letzten Beutel nicht frei geschaltet, wegen der seltenen Felle die man benötigt.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (10. Dezember 2012)

Ice-Head schrieb:


> Freu mich schon echt drüber wenn vielleicht eine Mod kommt und das Grün etwas entschärft weil das sticht mir noch etwas zu krass.


 Gibt's schon lange. 
Nennt sich SweetFX.


----------



## lycos1987 (10. Dezember 2012)

und funktioniert nur mit 1.0, das solltest du schon erwähnen.


----------



## 4Core (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo,

Ich möchte gerne die SweetFX_settings no1 - 3 config.txt mal ausprobieren !?  

Frage an euch wie mache ich das ? 

Bitte um Erklährung


----------



## lycos1987 (10. Dezember 2012)

google mal nach sweet fx configurator.. musst aber farcry 3 1.0 haben für also keine patches..


----------



## Shub Niggurath (10. Dezember 2012)

4Core schrieb:


> Ich möchte gerne die SweetFX_settings no1 - 3 config.txt mal ausprobieren !?


 Ist ja schön, daß du SweetFX einsetzen möchtest, 
aber nimm doch nicht diese _scheußlichen Configs_ (ich nehme mal an, du meinst die aus dem Vergleichsartikel)! 

Hier kannst du dir SweetFX ziehen:
SweetFX Shader Suite release and discussion thread - Guru3D.com Forums

Einfach die beiliegende Anleitung lesen.
Ist völlig simpel.

Weiterführende Infos kannst du dir notfalls 
ebenfalls aus dem oben verlinkten Thread holen.

Hier kannst du meine SweetFX-Einstellungen kopieren:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/s...te-keine-ot-diskussionen-440.html#post4781310
(ganz unten)

Die kannst du ja entweder so lassen oder als Basis für weitere Feinabstimmung nutzen.


----------



## BabaYaga (10. Dezember 2012)

Hoi,
Hab grad mit FC3 begonnen, bin zu Anfangs jetzt auch noch sehr angetan. Gefällt mir alles ganz gut.
Lässt sich bei mir mit allem auf max im Schnitt mit 45FPS spielen, außer MSAA hab ich auf 2x. Sieht auch ganz gut aus, meine Graka mutiert dabei allerdings zum Heizstrahler XD

Was mich aber jetzt schon nervt, immer wenn ich von der Map zurück ins Spiel switche will das dumme Ding sich mit nem FC3 Service verbinden der aber wohl nicht zur Verfügung steht.
Ich spiele über U-Play. Kann man das im Spiel irgendwie abstellen oder muss man da mit Uplay komplett offline gehn? Was für ein Unfug.


----------



## Dynamitarde (10. Dezember 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Die Frage beschäftigt mich auch schon, vielleicht mit nem Messer?
> Wie verwende ich das eigentlich? Mit welcher Taste? Ich seh das nur noch wenn ich ein Tier häute oder einen Takedown mache...
> 
> Und kann mir einer bitte sagen wo ich Wildschweine finde? Bin jetzt 20 Minuten östlich von Amanaki rumgelaufen, also genau beim Wildsau Symbol aber ich find nur Komodos, tollwütige Hunde, Ziegen und massenhaft Hausschweine. Ich brauch unbedingt ne Wildsau für meinen Munitionsgurt.


 Wildschweine sind weiter im Norden der Insel.
Messer ist bei mir die F Taste.


----------



## 4Core (10. Dezember 2012)

Also danke erst mal für eure Hilfe 


Ich habe es geschafft das SweetFX zum laufen zu bringen,
doch recht ansehnlich

Ich habe FarCry 3 auch schon durchgespielt, nur wenn ich mich im Coop Modus mit einem  Kumpel durchschlagen will geht es nicht keine Verbindung.
Gibt es denn schon irgendwelche Ports die man verwenden kann habe schon in Google versucht was zu finden aber nichts gefunden vielleicht könnt ihr mir helfen ?  

Ansonsten werde ich bei denn Standards bleiben was die Einstellungen angeht. 
Finde FarCry 3 Echt Cool


----------



## Tobucu (10. Dezember 2012)

@ Major Fletcher
Momentan gibt es wohl Verbindungsprobleme mit dem U play server.
Musste Den auf offline Modus stellen, dann sollte es klappen.


----------



## BabaYaga (10. Dezember 2012)

Tobucu schrieb:


> @ Major Fletcher
> Momentan gibt es wohl Verbindungsprobleme mit dem U play server.
> Musste Den auf offline Modus stellen, dann sollte es klappen.


 
War eh klar...
Ich hab mich immer über diesen DRM aufgeregt und die Games erst gekauft wenn so ne doofe Verbindung nicht mehr notwendig war.
Jetzt kauf ich 1x ein Spiel früher und schwupps...funktioniert der Mist natürlich nicht *lol*.
Naja gut wenns im Offline Modus geht soll's mir recht sein... Danke


----------



## grubsnek (10. Dezember 2012)

So, ich habs jetzt durchgespielt. Schade, dass es schon zu Ende ist. Die letzten Missionen waren echt gut, weil's ordentlich gekracht hat 

Jetzt kann ich noch die restlichen Außenposten befreien und drei Funktürme habe ich noch übrig. Mal schaun, die Motivation fehlt da ein wenig. Die Zusatzmissionen der Limited Edition hatten auf jeden Fall bei weitem nicht die Qualität der normalen Missionen. 

Bin gespannt, ob mal ein Add-On (oder DLC) kommt, das die Story fortsetzt.

Noch ein kleiner Tipp: Sobald ich Hardwaremonitor oder GPU-Z im Hintergrund laufen hatte stürzte das Spiel regelmäßg ab. Ohne dieser Programme komischerweise nicht. Falls also jemand Probleme hat, kann er mal versuchen ohne die Programme zu spielen.


----------



## Brez$$z (10. Dezember 2012)

Mich Nervts  ich kanns nicht zocken.... net mal 800x600 man  ich weiß net mehr weiter ehrlich
BF3, GTA, Skyrim alles läuft nur dieser Käse nicht


----------



## Tobucu (10. Dezember 2012)

Gibst da nicht ein Beta Treiber für ??
Meine in den News was geleden zuhaben.


----------



## BabaYaga (10. Dezember 2012)

Also mein zweiter Eindruck von dem Spiel nach ein paar Stündchen ist ziemlich ernüchternd.
Was zur Hölle sollen denn diese ganzen Minispielchen?
Früher gings doch mal um ein Ferienparadies das gsd keines war ... die Insel hier schreit ja gerade zu nach Touristen oO.
Wie kann man so ein Setting mit sowas so gegen die Wand fahren -.-
Ich seh schon...werd mich hauptsächlich auf die Mainquest beschränken... 
Wirkt wie eine Mischung aus dem System von Assassins Creed, Skyrim und Takedowns wie bei Max Payne. 
Ich hoffe da gibts noch andere Takedowns, sonst nutzt sich das ziemlich schnell ab dieses Fließbandgemetzel...


----------



## Ion (11. Dezember 2012)

Echtes Open World Feeling will auch nicht wirklich aufkommen, wie in Skyrim z. B.
Sobald ein Vorposten erorbert wurde, passiert fast nichts mehr in der Umgebung.

Und wozu hat man Minen? Ich habe bis jetzt nicht eine Situation erkennen können, in welcher ich einen Hinterhalt hätte vorbereiten können.
Und C4 habe ich noch nie genutzt 

Irgendwie versucht FC3 mehr zu sein, als es kann. Vorallem mehr Action sollte es haben. Wenn ich da mal an FC2 denke, da hat es gerummst bis zum geht nicht mehr. Und mehr konnte es auch nicht, dafür aber gut!
FC3 kann von jedem etwas, vorallem aber schlecht auf aktueller Hardware laufen. 
Schätze und Truhen gibt es zuviel, ich habe gar keine Lust nach Raritäten zu suchen, selbst das was man von den gefallenen Gegnern bekommt, reicht doch schon dicke aus. Meine Geldbörse ist auch ständig überfüllt, da alle Waffen kostenlos sind (wer denkt sich sowas aus?, wo bleibt da der Reiz auf eine Waffe zu sparen?)

Ich bin mir nach 6 Spielstunden noch immer nicht sicher wie ich dieses Spiel einorden soll. 
Spaß macht es ja irgendwie, aber manchmal nervt es auch einfach nur und ist unlogisch (ganzes Magazin für ein Tier, 1 Schuss für nen Mensch z.B.)
Und dann eben das Konsolengefühl "halten sie E"  ...


----------



## Ice-Head (11. Dezember 2012)

C4 wird man dann nutzen müssen um manche Tunnel - oder Ruinen eingänge Freizusprengen, dahinter verbergen sich dann meist Relikte & Kisten.

Hab schon die hälfte gefunden


----------



## iShotZombies (11. Dezember 2012)

Von der Spielwelt habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht viel gesehen, weil Far Cry 3 auf meinem System nicht so recht warm werden will.
Es ruckelt ständig, ganz egal welche Einstellungen ich verwende.
Wenn ich renne, stockt es kurz und geht dann weiter.
Das ganze Spiel wirkt eher unfertig, wenn es so läuft.
Das Nachziehen der Maus, habe ich mit dem Umstellen auf DirectX 9 beheben können.
Mein System sollte ausreichen, oder? (Siehe Signatur)
Grafikkartentreiber: Catalyst 12.11.


----------



## lycos1987 (11. Dezember 2012)

versuch mal postfx und schatten runterzustellen vorallem in verbindung mit der vegetation, umso höher diese eingestellt ist, umso mehr leistung verbrauchen die erst genannten.


----------



## ShirKhan (11. Dezember 2012)

Ice-Head schrieb:


> C4 wird man dann nutzen müssen um manche Tunnel - oder Ruinen eingänge Freizusprengen, dahinter verbergen sich dann meist Relikte & Kisten.


 Ah, dafür habe ich bisher die Schrotflinte genommen. Andere Gewehre reichen dafür anscheinend nicht. Pfeil & Bogen auch nicht. 



iShotZombies schrieb:


> Es ruckelt ständig, ganz egal welche Einstellungen ich verwende.
> [...]
> Mein System sollte ausreichen, oder? (Siehe Signatur)


Grafikkarte, sofern FullHD. Trotzdem seltsam. Hast du wirklich mal die Minimaleinstellungen probiert?


----------



## iShotZombies (11. Dezember 2012)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Grafikkarte, sofern FullHD. Trotzdem seltsam. Hast du wirklich mal die Minimaleinstellungen probiert?



Ja, habe die Grafikqualität auf "Minimal" gestellt, DirectX 9, alles an Kantenglättung/verbesserung aus.
Sieht aus wie kleine Microruckler bei einem SLI/Crossfire-Gespann.


----------



## ShirKhan (11. Dezember 2012)

Keine Erklärung.


----------



## MfDoom (11. Dezember 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Echtes Open World Feeling will auch nicht wirklich aufkommen, wie in Skyrim z. B.
> Sobald ein Vorposten erorbert wurde, passiert fast nichts mehr in der Umgebung.
> 
> Und wozu hat man Minen? Ich habe bis jetzt nicht eine Situation erkennen können, in welcher ich einen Hinterhalt hätte vorbereiten können.
> ...


 das kann ich so unterschreiben..
Die Welt selber ist super gemacht, doch die Gegner sind viel zu einfach. So viel zu entdecken doch es lohnt sich garnicht.
Die KI enttäuscht mich bisher auch ebenso wie die Sprüche der Gegner, Das war bei Farcry2 viel besser gemacht


----------



## Ion (11. Dezember 2012)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Die KI enttäuscht mich bisher auch ebenso wie die Sprüche der Gegner, Das war bei Farcry2 viel besser gemacht


 Och, die Sprüche sind manchmal schon irgendwie lustig 
Am besten finde ich den:

"Granate? Arschloch!"

Da liege ich jedes mal auf den Boden vor lachen weil ich mir dem sein Gesicht dazu vorstelle

Ungefähr so

Granate?  Arschloch!  --> BUMM! 





Aber ansonsten hast du recht, die anderen Sprüche sind alle


----------



## Brez$$z (11. Dezember 2012)

Mein Problem mit der unspielsparen Performance hat sich erledigt...
Der Lösung war so Simpel wie Blöde... -> Als Administrator ausführen...


----------



## drebbin (11. Dezember 2012)

Das ist natürlich ganz bitter


----------



## ShirKhan (11. Dezember 2012)

Also, mir gefällt's. Habt ihr schon mal einen am Meer gelegenen Außenposten nur mit dem Patrouillenboot-Geschütz befreit? Ohne sich die Finger schmutzig zu machen?


----------



## BabaYaga (11. Dezember 2012)

Als Jäger und Sammler wird man hier sicher glücklich.
Ich schätze mal die Tiere schlachtet man genau so lange aus bis man das Inventar voll aufgestockt hat und dann gibt es eigentlich keine Verwendung mehr dafür. Außer es kommen dann noch Quests wie... Töte 10 Rehe...was ich mal nicht hoffen will oO.

Mir gefällt ja das Setting, die Optik is echt gut aber irgendwie ist alles so vollgestopft mit sinnlosem Zeug.
Es wäre mir wesentlich lieber man würde sich auf gute Nebenquests fokussieren die es auch in sich haben (Badabumm) und vielleicht auch storytechnisch was hergeben, anstelle von diesen Zeitrennen, Messerwerfen, xyz Leute in 1 Minuten abmurksen Sachen. Klar kann man es ignorieren aber es haut irgendwie die ganze Atmo zusammen, man kommt sich vor wie am Rummel. 

Von der Hauptstory lass ich mich später überraschen. Ich werd erst mal weiter die Gebiete abgrasen und es so machen wie Frauen wenn sie shoppen gehen - schaun was es so gibt  lol


----------



## Jack ONeill (11. Dezember 2012)

Dann noch 2 oder 3 Krokodile töten für ne neue Handtasche und der Tag ist gerettet Ist dann die Sims Variante bei Far Cry


----------



## ShirKhan (12. Dezember 2012)

@Major Fletcher: Wenn ich die Hauptstory komplett vermeiden würde, wäre mir das Spiel auch zu dünn. Isst du auch zuerst die Pommes und dann das Steak hinterher?


----------



## leo2012 (12. Dezember 2012)

leo2012 schrieb:


> Die Kritiken sind ja doch recht gut für das Game,
> 
> nun möchte ich mir das eventuell kaufen, aber es steht da immer Laptop Version may work, but are not supported zu den Grakas.
> 
> ...



Sooo, hab es nun installiert. Läuft sogar recht anständig auf mittel... Aber wie verdammt nochmal kann ich sehen wieviel fps ich habe?


----------



## WaldemarE (12. Dezember 2012)

mit Fraps


----------



## jumpel (12. Dezember 2012)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> mit Fraps


 Jo, wie in jedem anderen Spiel. Seit 10-11-12-? Jahren.


Hey und langsam nervts mich, auf meiner Insel gibt es KEINE Wildschweine! Definitiv.
Kann mir bitte jemand sagen wo die bei euch sind?
Bei dem Wildschweinsymbol nördlich Amanaki sind schonmal keine, bin jetzt ne halbe Stunde rumgeschlichen aber immer das gleiche: 100 Hirsche, 50 (Haus-)Schweine, 25 Ziegen, 25 Hunde und KEINE Wildsau! :[


----------



## Tobucu (12. Dezember 2012)

Südlich von Amanaki bei der Nordblick Tankstelle.
Am besten ein paar Funktürme freischalten .
Hatte aber auch das Problem mit Wildschweinen bzw. auch mit den blöden Ziegen.


----------



## ShirKhan (12. Dezember 2012)

Wenn ihr keine mehr braucht, umwuseln sie euch nur so ...


----------



## leissling (12. Dezember 2012)

4Players hat das Spiel schon richtig bewertet; Test (Wertung) zu Far Cry 3 (Shooter, PC, 360, PlayStation3) - 4Players

Ich zocke es seit ca. 8 Stunden aber so richtig spassig wurde es nie, meistens herrschte gähnende leere.

.... immer diese Piraten wo ich mir denke; "Na, hat  euch Mama wieder das gleiche angezogen"
Die Luft ist irgendwie raus, zwei mal durchzocken werde ich das Spiel garantiert nicht. 

Dann doch lieber Crysis, hier passte wenigstens die Optik.

Ich habe die spiele verglichen und habe mich regelrecht erschrocken.

BluRay vs VHS
Far Cry 3 kann grafisch nicht im entfernsten mithalten und das nach fünf jahren.

Nach hardware schreit das Spiel allerdings, warum ? 

Grandiose Entwicklung.
Ich danke den Raubkopierern und den Konsolen an dieser stelle, lol.


----------



## ShirKhan (12. Dezember 2012)

Ein Trolltest. Alle vermeintlich negativen Punkte herausgepickt, überbewertet und dann eine Verisswertung rausgehauen. Da wollte sich jemand "gegen den Strom" profilieren, um gelesen zu werden, denke ich.


----------



## leissling (13. Dezember 2012)

Nur weil den testern das spiel nicht zusagte ist es ein Trolltest ?
Lieber arschkriechen und sich der mehrheit anschliessen, ja ?
Wenigstens hat er eine eigene Meinung !

Mit COD verhält es sich ähnlich.

Ich finde BO2 nicht gut, bin ich jetzt im TEAM ?
Aktueller Trend; Das pöse COD dissen, dann bekommst du positive daumen etc. Es lohnt sich, lol


Ich liebe das Spiel, machte mir viel mehr spass als Far Cry 3.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Dezember 2012)

Nee Story und die für sich selbst zuschwerbefundenes Gameplay bewertet man nicht. Auch wenn es einen zu einfach ist.
kurz meine vorläufige wertung
grafik (leveldesign und wegfindung) 8/10
Sound (wie exs abgemischt wurde wie die Vertonung ist) 9/10
Armosphäre (Wie das Spiel präsentiert wird) 9/10
Grafik (2012) technische Sicht 9/10 das hat einen Grund es ist fast genauso gut wie Crysis oder der Eigene Vorgänger farcry2, teil 2 hatte aber physikalisch korrekte Objekte. fast alles war zerstörbar und reagierte mit dem Spieler.
gameplay (wie es sich Spielt ob es funktioniert) 9/10
= 90% Wertung. das ist derzeit das beste Spiel des Jahres. 
Selbst borderlands 2 kommt da nicht ran.Meine Wertung 
grafik lvl 9/10 
sound 8/10 
atmo 7/10 
grafik 2012 7/10 
gameplay 9/10
= 80% 
Und das auch nur weil die Technik veraltet ist und der Vorgänger besser aussieht. Allerdings ist das meine persönliche Meinung rein Technisch geben sich borderlands 2 und 1 nichts, beides UE3 mit autodesk Grafikmodelle


----------



## Ion (13. Dezember 2012)

Far Cry 3 mit Crysis zu vergleichen, liegt zwar nahe, ist aber nicht korrekt.
Crysis ist kein Open World Shooter.

@leissling
Wenn es dir nicht gefällt, spiel es halt nicht


----------



## TMJK (13. Dezember 2012)

Finds beachtlich wie manche noch immer an der Grafikdemo Crysis hängen.
Ich mein Crysis war bzw ist grafisch ein guter shooter, naja das wars aber dann auch schon.
Alleine die atmosphäre in Far Cry 3 ist wannsinnig gut und um Welten besser als in Crysis.
Far Cry 3 bietet etliche "boa wahnsinn" elemente, alleine die Mission wo man die Insel von Vaas betritt, die Musik, die Szenerie, Vaas Dialoge "ihr seid so Fertig" genial inszeniert!!!!!! (Die die schon dort waren wissen was ich meine)
Klar ich weiß das alles nicht Lippensynchron ist aber mir persönlich ist das egal.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Dezember 2012)

Da haste Crysis nicht wirklich gespielt, was mir an crysis gefällt ist. das freie gameplay.Klar es ist kein open world Shooter dafür fehlt die offene aufgaben struktur.
Es geht eben linear weiter. aber wie man an ziel kommt ist einen selber überlassen.zudem lässt sich alles in crysis zerlegen. Außer in den merklich schnel schnell mach fertig lvl am Ende.
Klar Farcry 3 ist sehr gut aber grafisch istes nicht ansatzweise mit der Bildqualität von crysis ebenwürdig. Mit mods noch deutlicher.
Allerdings ist die Beleuchtung in farcry 3 sehr gut.


----------



## Cook2211 (13. Dezember 2012)

Interessant, dass Far Cry 3 auch für Assassin's Creed Fans etwas bietet. 

Finde ich gut.


----------



## TMJK (13. Dezember 2012)

Habe ich auch nicht behauptet das FC3 grafisch besser wäre. Mir gehts ums spielerische, Atmosphäre, "lebendige Welt" und dergleichen. Klar ist es toll das sich in Crysis vieles zerlegen lässt, ist aber für mich persönlich nicht sooo wichtig.
Ist eben schade das viele FC3 abschreiben weil es nicht "so" gut aussieht wie andere Titel.
Jeder hat eben seine eigene Meinung und das ist auch gut so!!


----------



## bentrop (13. Dezember 2012)

*Meine Homi´s und ic**h auf Streife ^^

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## anon666 (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe momentan wenig Zeit, deswegen habe ich mit Far Cry 3 und  AC3 noch nicht angefangen, denn Bewertungen nach sollen die aber nicht so gut sein.

Wenn hier schon einige Sagen das Far Cry 2 besser ist, dann kann man ja denn dritten Teil wegwerfen, Far Cry 2 war ja teilweise brutal langweilig. Über AC 3 habe ich auch nichts positives gelesen.


----------



## ShirKhan (14. Dezember 2012)

Und was erwartest du nun als Antwort?


----------



## anon666 (14. Dezember 2012)

Es war ja keine Frage auf die geantwortet werden soll, sondern nur eine Feststellung, oder persönliche Meinung.


----------



## bentrop (14. Dezember 2012)

anon666 schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan wenig Zeit, deswegen habe ich mit Far Cry 3 und  AC3 noch nicht angefangen, denn Bewertungen nach sollen die aber nicht so gut sein.
> 
> Wenn hier schon einige Sagen das Far Cry 2 besser ist, dann kann man ja denn dritten Teil wegwerfen, Far Cry 2 war ja teilweise brutal langweilig. Über AC 3 habe ich auch nichts positives gelesen.


 

Also trotz einiger Sachen die mich persönlich stören.
Ist das spiel durch und durch sehr gut und sollte gezoggt werden.

lg


----------



## MfDoom (14. Dezember 2012)

Das SPiel ist gut aber sehr konsolig. Das spürt man überall


----------



## Tobucu (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich fand Far Cry 2 schon gut.
Und Far Cry ist der Hammer.

OK nun gut., bin nich der TYP Cysis,CoD und ähnliches zock.
Hab mich auf Far Cry 3 gefreut und bin zufrrieden,


----------



## BabaYaga (14. Dezember 2012)

Mhm also je länger ich spiele desto mehr zieht es mich rein.
Man muss einfach die nervigen Minigames ignorieren. Die Atmo macht das ganz gut wieder wett. Gerade wenns zu regnen beginnt ist das echt ein klasse Feeling.
Das Aufrüsten mit den Tieren erscheint mir gerade etwas langwierig. Wenn man nur nebenher aufrüstet gehts aber wenn man vor hat gleich mal alles hochzurüsten frisst das schon einige Stunden weg.. zumal mann dann ja auch quasi gezwungen ist so Sidequests wie die "Way of the Hunter" zu machen da man sonst nicht an das benötigte Zeug kommt.
Was mir aktuell überhaupt nicht gefällt ist dass ich keine Shortcuts auf Skills, Crafting & Rucksack legen kann. Oder bin ich blind? Das ist doch bescheuert wenn man das jedes Mal zuerst ins Menü muss oO


----------



## Shub Niggurath (15. Dezember 2012)

PC Games Hardware - Marc Sauter schrieb:
			
		

> Beim Wechsel von DX11 auf DX9  [...] fehlt [...] jegliche Umgebungsverdeckung [...]


 Widerlegt! 




Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Was mir aktuell überhaupt nicht gefällt ist dass ich keine Shortcuts auf Skills, Crafting & Rucksack legen kann. Oder bin ich blind? Das ist doch bescheuert wenn man das jedes Mal zuerst ins Menü muss oO


F1 bis F4?


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Dezember 2012)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Widerlegt!
> 
> 
> 
> F1 bis F4?



Danke. Die hab ich gar nicht versucht weil sie im customizing nicht drin waren. Dachte nicht drann dass die fix zugewiesen sein könnten XD
Das macht die Sache erheblich einfacher


----------



## ShirKhan (15. Dezember 2012)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Widerlegt!


 Bedeutet das, du spielst unter DX9 und dort ist nicht (wie unter DX11 behauptet) SSAO die qualitativ höchste Einstellung?


----------



## xpSyk (15. Dezember 2012)

aber nicht 100% flotter... ich spiel ohne AA dann komme ich so auf 60 FPS :\


----------



## Shub Niggurath (15. Dezember 2012)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Bedeutet das, du spielst unter DX9 und dort ist nicht (wie unter DX11 behauptet) SSAO die qualitativ höchste Einstellung?


 Ich weiß nicht, ob das irgendwo im Artikel steht, daß SSAO die höchste Qualitätsstufe darstellt. 
Als der Artikel rauskam und ich die Vergleichsbilder betrachtete, war mein Eindruck, daß das SSAO einfach nur übertrieben aussieht, während die anderen beiden Optionen wesentlich natürlicher wirkten.
Auch wenn SSAO leistungstechnisch gesehen am kostengünstigsten implementiert wurde, war für mich klar, daß ich das nicht nehmen werde, dann lieber ganz ohne Umgebungsverdeck.

Wie ich schon beschrieben habe, bei SSAO sieht der Effekt an sich schon völlig übertrieben aus und in Bewegung wird es sogar noch schlimmer, denn es scheint als würde ein besonders dichter Schwarm von Mücken/Fliegen um Personen/Gegenstände herumschwirren.
Einfach nur störend und billig. Kann ich nicht empfehlen.

Stufe 2 (HBAO?) und Stufe 4 (HDAO?) sind wesentlicher natürlicher. HBAO eventuell noch einen Zacken besser, hatte allerdings unter 5120x1600 einen Leistungseinbruch von mehr als 50% zur Folge.

Was allen gemein ist, sind stellenweise verpixelte Übergänge. Unter welchen Umständen genau sich das bemerkbar macht konnte ich nicht ausmachen.

Persönlich spiele ich unter DX9 mit SSAOLevel (im Moment) auf Stufe 4 (dürfte HDAO sein).
Kantenglättung findet über Downsampling und SMAA statt.
Das einzige was also fehlt gegenüber DX11 ist Alpha-to-Coverage.
Was aber dank DS & SMAA nicht weiter ins Gewicht fällt.
Unterm Strich habe ich aber eine bessere Bildrate als unter DX11.


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Dezember 2012)

Hm so, bin jetzt bei 36% und was soll ich sagen... es spielt sich wie am Fließband. 
Alles wird zu einer Routine, es fehlen die Höhepunkte...zumindest abseits der Mainquest (die heb ich mir noch weiter auf), suche ich die seit Stunden vergeblich...
Die Optik & das Erforschen halten mich am Ball aber wenn man nie was wirklich tolles findet ist es auch kein Motivationsfaktor.
Ich denke da an die Höhlen in Skyrim. Da haben viele immer gejammert dass es doch jedes Mal dasselbe wäre...
Also die Skyrim-Höhlen sind im Vergleich zu denen von FC3 das absolute Non-Plus-Ultra! 

Wenn man nicht alles versucht auf Stealth zu machen gibt's 0 Herausforderung. 
Ein paar Radiostationen aufdecken und ein paar Außenposten übernehmen und ein bissl craften und schon ist man vom Waffensortiment her die volle Ein Mann Armee.
Ich meine es macht ja Spaß aber ... man hat die ganze Zeit das Gefühl... es würde etwas fehlen mhm.


----------



## ShirKhan (15. Dezember 2012)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob das irgendwo im Artikel steht, daß SSAO die höchste Qualitätsstufe darstellt.


So hatte ich es interpretiert: _"Auf größere Entfernung sieht HDAO klar schlechter aus als SSAO, kostet  etwas Leistung (50 statt 52 Fps) - bei nahen Objekten wirkt SSAO  ebenfalls besser (bei 35 statt 30 Fps), es empfiehlt sich daher dieses  zu nutzen oder aber HBAO also goldenen Mittelweg."_ Quelle

Danke jedenfalls für deine Erläuterung; ich werde die anderen xxAOs mal ausprobieren.


----------



## -Der Koch- (16. Dezember 2012)

Da habt ihr Recht, so super ist die Open world Insel nicht. Aber die Story häppchen sind gut gestaltet..die Charactere sehr witzig gemacht. Die Antennen besteigen nervt sehr. Aber die Eroberung der Außenposten ist ab der 2ten Insel eine Herrausvorderung. Zwar immer nichts super duperes..but Ok, wenn man es versucht "professionel" anzugehen 

Bester Ironisch´ster Character..Buck -ABER spielt es auf Englisch. Wenn ich auf Youtube schau..kommt Buck auf German nicht gut rüber^^
Let's Play Far Cry 3 | Part 15 | WE ONTMOETEN BUCK! | Nederlands Commentaar - YouTube


----------



## Shub Niggurath (16. Dezember 2012)

Konnte die Fehlerquelle für die verpixelten Übergänge ausmachen.
Man muß PostFX auf "hoch" haben, dann gibt's keine!
Allerdings kostet das natürlich wieder zusätzlich Leistung.




-Der Koch- schrieb:


> ... ABER spielt es auf Englisch


Spiele immer auf Englisch.

Bist du Niederländer?


----------



## -Der Koch- (16. Dezember 2012)

Shub Niggurath schrieb:


> Konnte die Fehlerquelle für die verpixelten Übergänge ausmachen.
> Man muß PostFX auf "hoch" haben, dann gibt's keine!
> Allerdings kostet das natürlich wieder zusätzlich Leistung.
> 
> ...



Nein, war nur das erste Lets play auf Eng was ich schnell fand.


----------



## CubeMasterZero (16. Dezember 2012)

HILFE

habe far cry 3 schon super lange gespielt, mit vers. 1.02
habe gerade vers. 1.03 drauf gespielt
und nun kann ich im spiel nicht auf spielstand laden klicken ! nur neues spiel starten.
HILFE
Wird der Savegame einfach komplett gelöscht beim Update draufspielen, kann doch nicht sein oder ???
Spiel neu starten, das kann es nicht sein , habe schon 10 Stunden gespielt !


----------



## BabaYaga (16. Dezember 2012)

-Der Koch- schrieb:


> Da habt ihr Recht, so super ist die Open world Insel nicht. Aber die Story häppchen sind gut gestaltet..die Charactere sehr witzig gemacht. Die Antennen besteigen nervt sehr. Aber die Eroberung der Außenposten ist ab der 2ten Insel eine Herrausvorderung. Zwar immer nichts super duperes..but Ok, wenn man es versucht "professionel" anzugehen



Stimmt. Da bin ich jetzt auch und da wirds schon etwas "interessanter" sag ich mal.
Die haben ja auch 2 Alarmmasten und viel stärkere Besatzung. Na gar ned mal so übel.. ich seh schon..vielleicht steckt ja doch noch mehr in dem Spiel als ich anfangs dachte gg.




CubeMasterZero schrieb:


> HILFE
> 
> habe far cry 3 schon super lange gespielt, mit vers. 1.02
> habe gerade vers. 1.03 drauf gespielt
> ...



Hab ich grade gelesen: "If you have existing savegames you may want to back them up or skip this.
The update has a known game bug potentially preventing loading of old saves." - Sollte dann heißen dass die Saves zwar noch da sind aber einfach nicht mehr geladen werden können. Deswegen kannst du nur noch ein neues Spiel starten...

Bei mir wurde das Ding gestern automatisch eingespielt, hatte aber keine Probleme...
Scheint aber nicht nur bei dir schiefgegangen zu sein...


----------



## CubeMasterZero (16. Dezember 2012)

OH NEIN ..
hier noch eine zusatz Info 

HILFE FILFE !!!!

PS:
Unter: C/ProgrammData/Orbit/46/ liegen 2 Save Dateien und eine save konfigurationseinstellungsdatei
(habe die was mit dem savegame zu tun ?)
unter: C/Users/Hunny/Documents/MyGames/Far Cry3/liegt nur eine .xml datei (GamerProfile)
unter: D/ProgrammFiles/Ubisoft/Far Cry 3/bin/pb/liegt nur eine pbsv.dll, keine pbsv.dat


----------



## BabaYaga (16. Dezember 2012)

Ich finds unter aller Sau so ein Update rauszuhauen mit so einem Bug drinnen.
Vor allem weil ja wohl bei den meisten die Updates beim Spielstart automatisch eingespielt werden... und dann ist der ganze Fortschritt quasi futsch. Ubi...


----------



## CubeMasterZero (16. Dezember 2012)

habe nun festgestellt:
10 stunden unter version 1.02 gespielt
heute update drauf, save nicht ladbar.
habe nun neu gestartet, bis ich den anfang hinter mir hatte, und habe dann neu gespeichert
diesmal unter spielstand 03, da ich mein spiel zuvor immer auf spielstand 01 gespeichert hatte.
habe nun mal nachgesehen, unter:
_*C/ProgramData/Orbit/46/
*_dort taucht nun u.a. auf: "Save003.sav"
(Mein Far Cry Spiel selbst ist installiert unter: D/Program Files/Ubisoft/FarCry 3)

ABER: wo save003.sav liegt, liegt auch mein Spielstand von den 10 Stunden laufzeit: "Save001.sav"

WIE Bekommt man das nun zum Laufen ???


----------



## jumpel (16. Dezember 2012)

Heieiei, 
hilft dir zwar jetzt nicht im geringsten weiter aber ich bin grade wiedermal heilfroh, dass ich alles auf offline und uplay alles verboten habe was es zu verbieten gibt, eingestellt hab.
Hab jetzt auch schon 12 Stunden runter und wenn ich jetzt nochmal bei 0 anfangen müsste würde ich es lassen. So toll ist das Spiel nicht. 
Wie hier bereits oft beschrieben, es geht bis auf wenige Höhepunkte stark bergab.

Und das mit dem Finanzsystem blickt wohl heute kein Spieleentwickler mehr oder?
War ja in Skyrim schon schlimm aber das hier ist der Oberhammer. 
Man findet permanent Geld aber kann es nicht ausgeben weil einem die Waffen mit mehr und mehr Funktürmen geschenkt werden!? 
Wem fällt sowas ein?!
Ich kann nichts verkaufen weil mein Geldbeutel voll ist.
Ich muss mir auch nach 10 Spielstunden nichtsmehr kaufen.
Ich muss auch keine Tieren mehr schießen, außer zur Selbstverteidigung.
Sehr viele in dieses Spiel eingebaute features sind nach wenigen Stunden nutzlos und uninteressant.

Entgegen aller Befürchtungen werde ich in Zukunft doch keine Probleme mehr mit der Zocksucht haben, weil einfach durch die Bank nur noch Bullsh!t auf den Markt geworfen wird.


----------



## MfDoom (16. Dezember 2012)

er will natürlich nur seine Dvd schonen 
Moment mal, die braucht man ja gar nicht zum spielen


----------



## BabaYaga (16. Dezember 2012)

Also manche Bugs gehen mir schon tierisch auf den Zeiger.
Nachdem ich jetzt mal wieder eine Hauptmission gemacht habe, ist mein Waffensortiment irgendwie "broken".
Im HUD rechts unten kann ich sehen dass ich sowohl 4 Granaten wie auch Molotov Cocktails habe.
Switche ich aber in die Waffen-Schnellauswahl mit bspw. 1 werden mit bei beiden 0 angezeigt und ich kann auch keine werfen. K.A wie ich das wieder wegkriegen soll :/
Wenn ich in nen Shop gehe um das aufzufüllen sagt der mir "Ammo Full" so als wäre alles auf Maximum was auch kompletter Unfug ist da ich dann über 10 Stück+ haben müsste... hmpf

[Edit] 
Ok, hat sich erledigt.
Spiel beendet und neu gestartet - Anzeige war überall auf 0. Autofill im Shop hat trotzdem nicht funktioniert.
Musste Granaten und Cocktails manuell einzeln auffüllen, danach hat auch das Autofill wieder funktioniert... wasn Käse ^^


----------



## XE85 (16. Dezember 2012)

Beiträge in denen es um unerlaubte Eingriffe geht ausgeblendet, deratiges hat hier nichts zu suchen!


----------



## Ion (16. Dezember 2012)

Ist eigentlich mal jemand aufgefallen wie hirnrissig die Story an einer bestimmten Stelle ist? 
Bezieht sich jetzt so auf die ersten paar Spielstunden



Spoiler



Die ganze Zeit bereiten die Freunde das Boot auf und reparieren es, dabei stehen doch draußen Fahrzeuge zu hauf rum, warum kann man davon nicht einfach ein Boot nehmen?


----------



## Papzt (16. Dezember 2012)

Naja ist genauso dämlich wie die Tatsache dass irgendwie kaum etwas erzählt wird und alles nur angeschnitten wird. Oder sowieso total unverständliche Entwicklungen


----------



## -Der Koch- (17. Dezember 2012)

Ihr werdet alt..ich auch. So super Wow´s Effekte sind irgendwann weg. 
Neue Spiele bieten nicht viel anderes als alle anderen, weil auch die Entwickler sehr angst davor haben, ******* zu Produzieren die keiner will. So erstellen sie gleichen Kram den jeder kennt, wo sie aber wissen das es doch genug kaufen.

p.s die Funkturm eroberungen werden echt selten dämlich  
ich zocks noch zu ende,..dann hab ich erstmal genug


----------



## Ice-Head (17. Dezember 2012)

So nach gefühlten 3 Wochen hab ich das Ende erreicht  
Fand das Spiel echt super naja okay hier und da war es mal nervig oder gar echter schwachsinn.
Naja das ende war ebenso Komisch 

Aber egal war echt ein super Spiel mir hat es super spass gemacht und echt das Insel feeling war gut gelungen.
Der Hammer für mich war als man den Wingsuit hatte  einen netten hohen Berg suchen und zack runter jumpen.

Basejump feeling garantiert 

Was mich stutzig macht, ich hab im Spiel in dunklen Teilen (Höhlen, Häusern etc.)  oder höhlen fast 70 Fps und dann geht meine EVGA GTX 580 rauf auf fast 85 °c im spiel hab ich so um die 30 - 45 Fps.

Naja Cooles Spiel und hat Spass gemacht


----------



## Tobucu (17. Dezember 2012)

Ion schrieb:


> Ist eigentlich mal jemand aufgefallen wie hirnrissig die Story an einer bestimmten Stelle ist?
> Bezieht sich jetzt so auf die ersten paar Spielstunden
> 
> 
> ...


 
Das Boot was repariert wird ist wahrscheinlich Hochseetauglicher als das was man selber fahren kann.
Hätte kein Bock mit einem Schlauchboot durch den Pazifischen Ozean zuschippern.


----------



## BabaYaga (17. Dezember 2012)

Hm also wenn man mal eine Weile nur Hauptmissionen macht geht das schon ganz anders ab. Dagegen sind die Nebenmissionen qualitativ echt einfach nur lahmarschig.
Vermutlich wäre angedacht gewesen die Sachen untereinander zu wechseln, dann fällts auch nicht so auf dass nur die Hauptmissionen halbwegs gut gemacht sind.
Normal will ich ja immer und überall 100% haben aber bei diesen Nebenmissionen und so Sachen wie Messerwerfen und Zielschießen muss ich mich schon extremst motivieren überhaupt eines davon zu machen oO.
Das hat eigentilch schon bei Assassins Creed begonnen. Diese Sammelwut bei den Ubigames macht irgendwie die ganze Atmo hin. 
Wieso denn bitte nicht ganz wenige Sachen sehr gut verstecken die man dann z.b nur durch das Lösen von Rätseln finden kann, ähnlich wie bei Tomb Raider. Anstelle da eine gefühlte Million Schätze über die Insel zu verteilen sodass man quasi alle 3 Meter über einen stoplert... (Damit auch ja jedes blinde Huhn einen findet oder wie? versteh ich nicht ganz...)
Nur mal so eine Idee lol


----------



## Schkaff (18. Dezember 2012)

muss dem vorredner da zustimmen. muss regelmäßig mein inventar ausmisten, da es sonst unmittelbar überläuft. 

aber was mich viel mehr stört, ist die KI der gegner. da steht man unmittelbar 5m vor einer gruppe von denen und ist angeblich unsichtbar, weil man in der hocke hinter drei grasholmen versteckt?  ist für mich irgendwie ein gamebreaker...


----------



## Tobucu (18. Dezember 2012)

Schkaff schrieb:


> muss dem vorredner da zustimmen. muss regelmäßig mein inventar ausmisten, da es sonst unmittelbar überläuft.
> 
> aber was mich viel mehr stört, ist die KI der gegner. da steht man unmittelbar 5m vor einer gruppe von denen und ist angeblich unsichtbar, weil man in der hocke hinter drei grasholmen versteckt?  ist für mich irgendwie ein gamebreaker...


 
Dann stell den Schwiergkeitsgrad höher.


----------



## Schkaff (18. Dezember 2012)

ah okay, ich hatte das auf mittel gestellt gehabt. dachte da verringert sich lediglich die dmg die man einsteck o.ä. ist mein erstes farcry überhaupt und wenn es nicht im rahmen der neversettle aktion dabei wäre, vermutlich nie auf meinen rechner gelandet. aber ich probiers mal aus


----------



## BabaYaga (19. Dezember 2012)

Eh wo kann ich denn bitte meine Kohle abladen?
Ich steh schon seit einer Ewigkeit auf 10.000, im Shop gibts nix mehr zu kaufen und der Rucksack ist auch voll ausgebaut und voll aber ich kann nix mehr verkaufen -.-


----------



## xlacherx (19. Dezember 2012)

leute mal ne frage... 

die single player zock flüssig mit ultra settings... 
nachdem ich die story jetzt durch habe, hab ich mich mal an den multi player rang gemacht... 
zuerst auch auf ultra setting... nur hab ich da ne viel geringere fps als im singleplayer... ich würde sagen locken nen unterschied von 20 fps oder so... 

ist das normal? 

mein system: 

sysProfile: ID: 171408 - lacher


----------



## cap82 (19. Dezember 2012)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Eh wo kann ich denn bitte meine Kohle abladen?
> Ich steh schon seit einer Ewigkeit auf 10.000, im Shop gibts nix mehr zu kaufen und der Rucksack ist auch voll ausgebaut und voll aber ich kann nix mehr verkaufen -.-


 
Wild durch die Gegend ballern, dann Ammo auffüllen.

Oder ne Runde pokern, und immer All In..


----------



## Shub Niggurath (19. Dezember 2012)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Eh wo kann ich denn bitte meine Kohle abladen?
> Ich steh schon seit einer Ewigkeit auf 10.000, im Shop gibts nix mehr zu kaufen und der Rucksack ist auch voll ausgebaut und voll aber ich kann nix mehr verkaufen -.-


 Allen Zubehör sowie alle Lackierungen für jede Waffe kaufen.


----------



## target2804 (19. Dezember 2012)

Das Ende von farcry ist ja mal total lebbsch.


----------



## xlacherx (19. Dezember 2012)

Jo das stimmt!  Die letzten 8 missionen sind fast nur film oder voll pille palle. .. da gabs wesentlich bessere Missionen!


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Dezember 2012)

Das game ist ja hammer 
Und solange das MSAA aus bleibt hab ich durchgehend 60FPS, alles auf max


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Dezember 2012)

Msaa macht das Bild schwammiger, dieses Scheiß post fx nervt
Aber seit dem patch sind endlich die reflexionen besser. Nur scheint mir die Beleuchtung am Tag zu stark. das ist sooooooooo bunt.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (19. Dezember 2012)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> das ist sooooooooo bunt.



Passt aber ganz gut zum Spiel und Ort


----------



## GF3lla (19. Dezember 2012)

Hallo, 
hat jemand zufällig einen Spielstand so um die 50%, am besten nach der Mission Doppelgänger?
Da stürzt mir das Spiel immer ab (Blackscreen), sogar auf meinem Laptop (mit meinen Saves).


----------



## Shub Niggurath (19. Dezember 2012)

Doppelgänger?
Was mußte man da machen?


----------



## xlacherx (19. Dezember 2012)

ich könnte dir n savegame geben wo alle missionen erledigt sind xD


----------



## GF3lla (19. Dezember 2012)

Bei Doppelgänger müsste man die Uniform eines Rekruten erbeuten ohne entdeckt zu werden.
100% hehe, wird ein bisschen schwer mit zu Ende spielen dann .


----------



## Shub Niggurath (19. Dezember 2012)

Sag dann mal bitte, ob's funktioniert hat.


----------



## Ion (19. Dezember 2012)

Mist Spiel
Ständig stürzt das ab

Und das sogar Frei-Schnauze
Gestern 2 Stunden am Stück gespielt, ohne Probleme.
Heute nach 3 Anläufen immer nach 10 Min. rausgeflogen

"FC3 funktioniert nicht mehr" 
Ich kann diese Meldung nicht mehr sehen


----------



## Schkaff (20. Dezember 2012)

hab mal ne frage, was die grafikeinstellungen angeht:

-was ist denn der unterschied zwischen diesen filter einstellungen (HDAO,HBAO,SSAO)
 sehe da irgendwie keinen unterschied. was ist denn das "beste"?

-das gleiche mit GPU-Framepuffer, zwischen aus bis stufe 5 ?

-alpha to coverage, bezüglich standart und ertweitert?

-vsync: 1 oder 2 frames?

je höher die werte gehen, desto mehr gehn ja offensichtlich die fps in keller, aber so ingame ohne vergleiche ist für mich alles nahezu identisch.  hat da schon jemand screenshots zum vergleich gemacht?


----------



## Shub Niggurath (20. Dezember 2012)

Vergleich


SSAO: kostet sehr wenig Leistung, sieht aber dementsprechend auch unnatürlich und übertrieben aus; 
Wie von mir beschrieben, als hätten Leute/Gegenstände eine Aura aus Dreck! Besonders in Bewegung häßlich!
Ich habe keine Ahnung, warum das von PCGH, die sonst immer auf beste Optik setzen empfohlen wird. 
Deutlich die schlechteste Implementierung!
 HDAO: kostet schon wesentlich mehr Leistung, sieht natürlich aus
 HBAO: kostet am meisten Leistung, sieht natürlicher und besser aus als SSAO; sieht aus wie eine Mischung aus SSAO und HDAO
 _Empfehlung daher_:
HDAO oder einfach Umgebungsverdeckung komplett aus; je nachdem, wie's leistungstechnisch bei dir aussieht.
Achja, wenn AO verwendet wird, dann auch PostFX auf "hoch" stellen, sonst sehen Übergänge verpixelt aus und die optische Verbesserung durch AO wird somit ein ganzes Stück weit wieder zunichte gemacht.
_ Deshalb_: HDAO + PostFX "hoch", sonst lieber beides auf aus bzw. niedrig stellen.

_Aplha-to-Coverage_ kostet nicht viel Leistung, daher ruhig auf die höchste Stufe stellen.

_Vsync_ nur anmachen (auf 1), wenn dich Tearing stört. Damit einhergehend Triplebuffering (GPU-Framepuffer 3) einstellen.


----------



## Schkaff (20. Dezember 2012)

alles klar, danke dir. kurz und prägnant erklärt ich probiers dann morgen aus und melde mich zurück


----------



## ShirKhan (20. Dezember 2012)

Schkaff schrieb:


> hat da schon jemand screenshots zum vergleich gemacht?


 Ich hab ein paar gemacht, allerdings nur das Verhältnis MSAA/Post FX betreffend. Im verlinkten Thread und zugehörigem PCGH-Artikel (den du sicher kennst?) wird auch auf das Thema eingegangen, allerdings nicht mit so klarer Aussage wie Shub Niggurath sie trifft.


----------



## Shub Niggurath (20. Dezember 2012)

Bei meinem Vergleich der Umgebungsverdeckung sieht man die "_Dreckaura_" von SSAO an dem Piraten sehr gut. Auch das Gras sieht an den Stellen, wo es den Grund berührt, einfach nur schwarz aus. Die Felsenoberfläche sieht ja ganz vernünftig aus. Ist leider aber auch das einzig positive.
Einfach mal bißchen hin- und herblättern und sich dabei auf einen bestimmten Bildausschnitt konzentrieren, dann sieht man die Auswirkungen ziemlich gut. 

_Kleine Randinfo:_
Die von mir angegeben Werte für SSAOLevel, haben sich durch einfaches Durchtesten ergeben.
Wenn man aber die Stufen im Spielmenü durchgeht, schreibt es diese Werte in die Config:


1 > SSAO
3 > HBAO
6 > HDAO
Nimmt sich allerdings vom Aussehen her nichts zu meinen ermittelten.


----------



## cabmac (21. Dezember 2012)

Hi, ich will mein System neu aufsetzen, d.h. logischerweise muss ich FarCry neu installieren. Wird der Spielstand bei ubi gespeichert, und nach meinem Anmleden wird dieser weiter uebernommen oder wo befinden sich meine saves?

Danke schonmal fuer die Antworte(n).


----------



## target2804 (21. Dezember 2012)

cabmac schrieb:


> Hi, ich will mein System neu aufsetzen, d.h. logischerweise muss ich FarCry neu installieren. Wird der Spielstand bei ubi gespeichert, und nach meinem Anmleden wird dieser weiter uebernommen oder wo befinden sich meine saves?
> 
> Danke schonmal fuer die Antworte(n).



Geh auf c: 
Lasse dir die versteckten Ordner anzeigen. 
Gehe zu "program Data" suche nach Ubi oder ubisoft
Dort sind sie


----------



## cabmac (21. Dezember 2012)

Hmm, bin in program data, aber weit und breit nichts zu sehen vom ubi ordner


----------



## Gohrbi (21. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir sind sie unter Programme x86


----------



## jumpel (21. Dezember 2012)

Hi,
wie kriegt man das Spiel wieder in den Vollbild Modus?
Gibts da ne Tastenkombi?
Bei mir rennts seit dem letzten speichern mit Windows Fenster außen rum :[


----------



## Ion (21. Dezember 2012)

Alt+Enter


----------



## jumpel (21. Dezember 2012)

Und eben das geht nicht, hab ich vorhin vergessen zu erwähnen, sorry.


----------



## target2804 (21. Dezember 2012)

jumpel schrieb:


> Und eben das geht nicht, hab ich vorhin vergessen zu erwähnen, sorry.


 bei mir gayts. du musst vorher nochmal ins fenster klicken.


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Dezember 2012)

..die Rettungsaktion des Bruders auf dem Hubiplatz ist ja echt was für Trollos.

Ich will fliehen, der Hubistart klappt, aber was macht das Play?....es fliegt eine Runde
über die volle Basis, damit man auch noch genug Treffer bekommt. Wenn ich fliehen will mach ich das doch
über freies Gelände... und nicht noch ne Runde über den Gegner..


----------



## ShirKhan (22. Dezember 2012)

Du hast doch aber gehört, wie im Hintergrund der Bruder als Nicht-Heli-Pilot mit der Bedienung des Fluggeräts kämpft, oder? 

Da beschweren sich die Leute über zu wenig Action, dann *ist *Action, und es ist wieder nicht Recht.


----------



## Painkiller (22. Dezember 2012)

Endlich den Track aus dem Intro gefunden! 
M.I.A. "Paper Planes" (Remix) - YouTube


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

Wuhu meine Limited Edition ist da  Hab mir die Packung + CD fürn fünfer gegönnt, ist angenehmer als es nur digital zu haben


----------



## Painkiller (22. Dezember 2012)

Für einen 5er? oO Wo gibts denn das?


----------



## Gohrbi (22. Dezember 2012)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Du hast doch aber gehört, wie im Hintergrund der Bruder als Nicht-Heli-Pilot mit der Bedienung des Fluggeräts kämpft, oder?
> 
> Da beschweren sich die Leute über zu wenig Action, dann *ist *Action, und es ist wieder nicht Recht.



...ja ich weiß er übt noch, wenn ich aber übe, dann doch so schnell wie möglich weg, oder?


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Für einen 5er? oO Wo gibts denn das?


 
Hab nen Bruder bei der BlueByte arbeitet


----------



## Painkiller (22. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab nen Bruder bei der BlueByte arbeitet


 Und das sagst du uns erst jetzt!?


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

Warum hätt ich es denn früher sagen sollen 
Ist aber ganz angenehm, gleich für n zwanni Spiele gekauft 


Btw cool Nummer 7.000 



Edit:
Ich bin überrascht. Das Game läuft bei mir auf Max flüssig. Lediglich AA hab ich ausgelassen. oO


----------



## Ion (22. Dezember 2012)

So, habe das Spiel gerade durchgespielt. 
Die letzte Mission fande ich wirklich sehr cool gemacht und auch spannend.
Auch die musikalische Untermalung findet am Ende wohl ihren Höhepunkt 

Alles in allem auf jeden Fall kein schlechtes Spiel. Von mir erhält es eine gute 2 
Hat viel Spaß gemacht und es gab auch viel zu entdecken.
Die grafische Darstellung der Charaktere in den Story Missionen, gehört zu dem besten, was ich je in einem Spiel gesehen habe.
Die deutsche Synchro ist ebenfalls sehr gut gelungen, auch wenn manchmal die Lippen nicht zu gesprochenen passen (wirklich selten).

Und Vaas ist einfach klasse, ohne den wäre es kein FC3

Wer in den Soundtrack lauschen möchte:
Far Cry 3 Soundtrack - 01. Far Cry 3 - YouTube


----------



## Robonator (22. Dezember 2012)

Jap Vaas mag ich. Den haben sie richtig gut hinbekommen, besonders seine Gesichtsausdrücke 
Spiele das Spiel mit englischer Sprachausgabe, da kommt das richtig gut rüber


----------



## Ion (22. Dezember 2012)

Ich hätte gerne mehr von Vaas gesehen.
Gäbe es ein DLC wo noch mal was mit dem kommt, das wäre prompt gekauft. Jede Szene mit dem war irgendwie besonders und einfach schockierend auf seine eigene Art und Weise


----------



## Papzt (22. Dezember 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach ist Vaas der einzige "komplette" Charakter in diesem Spiel. Alle anderen werden irgendwie nur so halbwegs anständig dargestellt


----------



## Ion (22. Dezember 2012)

Hätte FC3 die Atmosphäre und Charakter-Präsentation von Mass Effect, wäre es wohl der beste Shooter 2012 geworden.


----------



## Lotz24 (23. Dezember 2012)

Das Spiel war einfach klasse! 


Hab ich euch schon erzählt was Wahnsinn ist??


----------



## BöserMob (23. Dezember 2012)

Habe gerade auf 1.04 gepatcht und mein Savegame verloren 
Kann man da was machen? 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt, hatte ein falsches Verzeichnis aus dem Internet


----------



## Robonator (23. Dezember 2012)

Hui der Multiplayer geht auch ganz schön ab  Hatte gestern viel Spaß, nur manchmal ist es ziemlich laggy


----------



## ShirKhan (23. Dezember 2012)

Zum Schluss gibt's ja noch mal ein richtiges RPG-Element.  Frage (Achtung, Spoiler!):



Spoiler



Wie geht' s denn aus, wenn man sich gegen die Freunde und für Cita entscheidet?


----------



## Lotz24 (24. Dezember 2012)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Zum Schluss gibt's ja noch mal ein richtiges RPG-Element.  Frage (Achtung, Spoiler!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Spoiler



Man tötet seine Freundin, schläft mit Citra und danach sticht sie dich ab. Ist ein blödes Ende.


----------



## ShirKhan (24. Dezember 2012)

Spoiler



Danke, das andere ist auch nicht besser: Du löst die Fesseln, Citra beschimpft dich, und während du das Freunde-Boot davonfahren siehst, haderst du in zwei Sätzen mit deiner Persönlichkeit. Abspann.


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2012)

Spoiler



Ich hasse Spoiler


----------



## schmodel (24. Dezember 2012)

Doof ist halt das egal wie du dich entscheidest das Ende wohl gleich ist.Du bist alleine auf der insel und weisst nicht mehr warum eigentlich und was du machen sollst.
Zumindestens gehts mir so.
ich habe alle Aussenposten gesäubert-jede denkliche Erweiterung meiner Ausrüstung gemeistert.
da das Spiel so richtg Spass macht wünsche ich mir ein Addon-dafür würde ich auch bezahlen.


----------



## [LSD]Timewarp82 (24. Dezember 2012)

Jop ziemlich "doof" das nach dem Abspann nix mehr los ist auf der Insel, wenn man wie ich fast alles erledigt hat und jeden Außenposten inne hat wirds schnell langweilig. An vereinzelnten stellen spawnen noch Piraten, das aber nur kurz, man killt die und schon ist wieder ewig ruhe


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2012)

schmodel schrieb:


> Doof ist halt das egal wie du dich entscheidest das Ende wohl gleich ist.Du bist alleine auf der insel und weisst nicht mehr warum eigentlich und was du machen sollst.
> Zumindestens gehts mir so.
> ich habe alle Aussenposten gesäubert-jede denkliche Erweiterung meiner Ausrüstung gemeistert.
> da das Spiel so richtg Spass macht wünsche ich mir ein Addon-dafür würde ich auch bezahlen.


 
Die verlorenen Expeditionen auch schon gemacht?


----------



## diu_tesc_g.o. (24. Dezember 2012)

reicht ne gtx 260 oc für das spiel? würd des gern kaufen, finde aber nirgends ne vernünftige info darüber. danke.


----------



## ShirKhan (24. Dezember 2012)

diu_tesc_g.o. schrieb:


> reicht ne gtx 260 oc für das spiel? würd des gern kaufen, finde aber nirgends ne vernünftige info darüber. danke.


 Das Netz ist voll von Infos: PCGH, Tom's Hardware, Computerbase ... Von den Spielesites ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## schmodel (24. Dezember 2012)

jo verlorene expeditionen hab ich auch durch-nur das Spezial von Uplayl mit den Hunden noch nicht.
achso ne 260 gtx habe ich hier noch liegen-nicht overclockt.
ich denke fast die reicht noch für alles


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2012)

Wow... Far Cry 3 Coop kann man mit der Easybox 803 ja echt in die Tonne treten. 
Freischaltung von Ports bewirkt nichts. Ich kann niemanden beitreten und niemand kann mir beitreten... 
Ich gebe einen Port frei und er ist nicht erreichbar. Klasse.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (24. Dezember 2012)

Nun das Spiel benötigt upnp
gehe auf dem browser zur router ip
192.168.2.1 oder  http://easy.box/  falls keine änderungen gemacht wurden root und 123456
aber zur Lösung geht es da lang Vodafone Easybox 803 - upnp - wlan Verbindung - ComputerBase Forum
Mein fazit kauf dir ein dlink oder eine fritzbox das ist was vernünftiges


----------



## Robonator (24. Dezember 2012)

Alles durchprobiert nix klappte. Habens nun irgendwie hinbekommen ich hab aber keine Ahnung wie.


----------



## Yellowbear (26. Dezember 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Alles durchprobiert nix klappte. Habens nun irgendwie hinbekommen ich hab aber keine Ahnung wie.



Tja, schön wärs. Habs jetzt aufgegeben, mittlerweile alle möglichen Ports freigegeben, unnötige Netzwerkadapter deaktiviert, Firewall freigegeben, als Admin ausgeführt, nix hilft.
Mein erstes U-Play Spiel und gleich ne Top Erfahrung  Können froh sein, dass man das Spiel so gut im Singleplayer zocken kann...


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. Dezember 2012)

ich sag es doch kauf dir ein anderen router, mann bin icgh froh das ich kein Schrott von 1&1 bekommen habe. Wie viele alice vodafon und kabel D Kunden. teilweise auch telekom.
meine avm fritzbox tut ihr Werk problemlos.
D-link hat auch brauchbare bezahlbare router, allerdings muss man diese fast ganz alleine einstellen.
dafür kann man jeden Einzelnen PC Klienten rechte vergeben und zur not eine Hardwarefirewall Einrichten was bei avm nicht so ohne weiteres geht.

Mein Fazit zum Spiel.
Das erste Spiel Seit *JAHREN* das für mich in allen Punkten eine 9/10 bekommen hat.
grafik leveldesign und thema gut getroffen
Sound wie handwerklich das Spiel vertont wurde
Atmosphäre wie es Präsentiert wird
Grafik aus technischer Sicht passend zum Jahr 
gameplay ob und wie es sich steuert und die Spieler Aktionen funktionieren
Multiplayer nicht gewertet nur technische Sicht ob es funktioniert (gameplay deswegen nicht weil dazu Persönliche Leistung zu sehr  Einwirkt beim Ergebnis)

Grafik 9/10 Das thema des Spiels passt zur optik
Sound In englisch Wohl gemerkt, 9/10 Die Deutsche sync ist grausam lustlose Sprecher keine Emotion einfach kalt. viele Andeutungen (bezüglich Vorurteile wirken in Deutsch nicht) dann eher 7/10
Atmosphäre In englisch perfekt keine aufdringliche Musik und immer passend zur Action 9/10
Grafik (2012) es erreicht fast Crysis Niveau, fast. Es fehlt etwas mehr Physik was es perfekt gemacht hätte.
gameplay 9/10 Es funktioniert alles. Aber es gibt teilweise script Auslösefehler die aber kaum auffallen, dazu einige "Drücke E" taste nicht geht weil man zu nah an der wand ist..Aber weil die Einblendung dafür früh erscheinen fällt das kaum ins Gewicht.

*farcry3 = 90% Englisch deutsch 86%*
Mp noch nicht getestet


----------



## Yellowbear (27. Dezember 2012)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> ich sag es doch kauf dir ein anderen router, mann bin icgh froh das ich kein Schrott von 1&1 bekommen habe. Wie viele alice vodafon und kabel D Kunden. teilweise auch telekom.
> meine avm fritzbox tut ihr Werk problemlos.



Sollte das an mich gehen? Ich habe nämlich eine FritzBox 7390. Aber kann trotzdem nicht im Coop hosten.

Habe mal dein Fazit zu FC3 überflogen und kann die dt. Synchronstimmen nicht komplett bestätigen. Mittlerweile zocke ich zwar auf Englisch, aber die ersten Minuten war es noch auf Deutsch. Und da war ich schon ziemlich von Vaas Sprecher beeindruckt, der klingt auch im Deutschen sehr gut. Danach ging es aber zugegeben rapide bergab, der Charakter Dennis war nicht auszuhalten und die Mundbewegungen waren völlig anders.
Und ja, Physik wäre noch was feines: Battlefield-Zerstörung + Far Cry-Engine


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. Dezember 2012)

wenn dui eine Fritzbox hats
gehe zu 
Einstellungen system und starte erweiterte modus an
dann auf internet und freigaben und schalte upnp einUnd falls es immer noch probleme gibt schalte ports frei
Http server
anwendung (irgendwas benennen)
tcp oder udp port bis port
an port 8dein PC
die PC ID
speichern
Farcry3 ports
Far Cry TCP UDP port setttings and minimum requirements
TCP Ports
40000 - 42999
UDP Ports
41005, 41006, 44000, 49001

jeden port einzeln freigeben. und dazu upnp an.
Und das für jeden angemeldeten Rechner Einzeln.
nimm als deinen ankunft port aufkeinenfall port 80( ist nee sicherheuitslücke) sondern nur den angegebenen port der freigegeben wird.
bsp
irgendwas
tcp
40000 bis 42999
an 40000
neuer eintrag.
irgendwas
usw


----------



## Nihilisst (29. Dezember 2012)

Tag zusammen,

Far Cry 3 stürzt bei mir regelmäßig ab, meistens kurz nach dem Ende einer Mission, zum Glück nach dem Autosave. 
Ich kann dann mit Strg+Alt+Entf den Task-Manager öffnen und das Spiel beenden, 
Im Benachrichtigungsbereich steht dann eine Meldung "Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wieder hergestellt"
Hat jemand das gleiche Problem, kennt die Lösung oder kann mir irgendwie helfen?

Ich habe eine Gigabyte HD 7970 und den AMD Catalyst 12.11 Treiber.


----------



## Ion (29. Dezember 2012)

> "Anzeigetreiber wurde nach einem Fehler wieder hergestellt"


Diese Meldung deutet darauf hin das die Karte mit der Last des Spiels überfordert ist.
Hast du sie übertaktet?
Falls nicht, erhöhe manuell etwas die Spannung und dann sollte es laufen.


----------



## Gohrbi (29. Dezember 2012)

...hast du die GPU oc? Oft auch ein Zeichen bei zu wenig Volts...


----------



## Nihilisst (29. Dezember 2012)

Die GPU ist von Werk ab etwas übertaktet, ich habe aber selbst nichts dran gemacht. Wie kann ich denn die Spannung erhöhen? Bei Afterburner ist der "Core Voltage" Regler gesperrt, auch wenn ich in den Einstellungen "Spannungsreglung freischalten" anstelle


----------



## Gohrbi (29. Dezember 2012)

...dann wird wohl die Spannungserhöhung des Herstellers blockiert sein.
Steht hier im Forum bei mehreren Themen.

Ich hatte das Problem auch. Hast du Win7? Da paßte ein Eintrag nicht.
Neuer treiber und der treiber welchen Win7 mitbringt.

..lese dich mal hier etwas um....
Treiber wurde wieder hergestellt - t-online.de Suche

hier sind mehrere Foren wo dieses Problem erläutert wird.


----------



## Nihilisst (30. Dezember 2012)

Ich habe jetzt einen VBIOS-Flash gemacht. Hat lange gut funktioniert, aber gerade ist es wieder abgestürzt, diesmal jedoch ohne Fehlermeldung.


----------



## BabaYaga (30. Dezember 2012)

Nun denn, nach 30h hab ich mich nun entschlossen das Ding auf die Seite zu legen. Fertig war ich ja eh schon *g*
Gemacht hab ich letztendlich dann doch alles bis auf diese ganzen Sammelorgien.
Hier mal zusammenfassend was ich von dem Ding halte. (ohne Spoiler)

*Was mir gefallen hat:*

- Großteil der Main-Quests
- Optik im Allgemeinen
- Die Qual der Wahl wie man vorgeht
- Fahrzeugauswahl
- Das Feuer (welch ein Augenschmaus... und wie es sich ausbreitet *chch*
- Darstellung der Charaktäre (insebesondere Vaas)
- Orignalstimmen (wirklich sehr gut gesprochen)
- Rambo-Sprengpfeile! -> Oh yeah Baby!
- Spieldauer
- Takedowns
- HUD Anpassung (war glaube ich erst nach dem letzten Patch möglich.... es spielt sich um einiges genialer wenn man alles ausblenden kann!)
- Tiere & ihre Aktionen (sehr geniale Idee, kann man sicherlich noch verbessern aber hab ich bis dato noch nicht so gut umgesetzt gesehen...)
- Lost Expidition Missionen - die waren eine sehr angenehme Abwechslung im Vergleich zu dem anderen Nebenmissionen-Quark
- Stabilität - Ich hatte keinen einzigen Gamecrash in den ganzen 30 Stunden Spielzeit! Respekt Ubi. Ich hasse zwar dieses Uplaygedöns aber genau so hat ein Spiel zu laufen. THX


*Was mir nicht so gefallen hat:*

- Teilweise derbe KI-Aussetzer (Bsp.: Man erschießt jemanden mitten auf der Straße, der nächste Soldat steht 3 Meter weiter und bekommt nix mit obwohl er sogar in die richtige Richtung schaut...)
- Wettersystem (ist Geschmackssache aber mich kotzt das Sommer/Sonne Ding nach einer Weile an und finde auch die Nächte und Regenmomente viel atmosphärischer, die waren aber immer ziemlich kurz...)
- Masse statt Klasse (Mehr als 30 Türme & Außenposten und immer nach Schema F... ich musste dauernd an AC denken und selbst dort kommt es einem nicht so überladen und langweilig vor wie hier...)
- Darfs ein bißchen mehr sein? (4390943043 Mio Schätze und Statuen.. eh... Vielleicht das Gebiet etwas kleiner halten und dafür spannendere Nebenquests machen als wie es so dermaßen zu übertreiben...)
- Geld (Eine Möglichkeit seine Kohle wo zu bunkern wäre wirklich wünschenswert gewesen...)
- Perks (auch hier wäre weniger mehr oder zumindest sollten die wirklich Guten schwerer zu bekommen sein, alles etwas zu einfach)
- Eine neue Waffe - bitteschön! - (Man hat sowieso schon viel zu viel Geld und dann werdem einen die Waffen auch noch immerzu geschenkt? Einfacher gehts ja wohl nicht mehr...)
- Minispiele (ey ich bin dort nicht auf Urlaub... Messer werfen... Pokern an jeder Ecke... Leute kommt scho das haut mir die Atmo zusammen wenn ich es nur sehe...)
- Zwischensequenzen (gefühlt habe ich nur die Hälfte der Spielzeit selbst gespielt... nuff said -.-)


Ich habe einfach den Eindruck der Trend geht immer mehr in Richtung "wie kann ich den Kunden möglichst lange mit sinnlosem Schmarrn beschäftigen um die Spielzeit zu puschen.
Als Achievment Hunter & Sammler hat man es echt schwer bei diesen Spielen. Eigentlich hat man gar keinen Bock mehr aber irgendwie will man dann ja doch überall 100% und so stehen haben... Nervtötend 
Mir wäre hier eine Insel lieber mit weniger Türmen, weniger Nebenmissionen die dafür aber zu unterhalten wissen.
Ich weis das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt der beste Vergleich aber ich persönlich fand Skyrim in der Hinsicht viel aufregender, spannender und unterhaltsamer. Mag vielleicht auch den RPG Elementen liegen... ich weis es nicht :/
Irgendetwas hat mir auf jeden Fall gefehlt. "Klick" hat es leider nie wirklich gemacht.
So das wär jetzt mal alles 


*Mein FAZIT:* Nicht das was ich erwartet hatte aber trotzdem solide Unterhaltung die noch an vielen Ecken nach Verbesserung schreit. *7/10* - Bin für meine 25 € jedenfalls auf meine Kosten gekommen.

Greetings

MF


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. Dezember 2012)

Bub das ist eine Sicht eines RPG fans.
Mir hat eigentlich nurn eines nicht gefallen, und das ist das man für ein letztes tatao 2 außenposten unbemerkt beseitigen muß nur blöd das ich schon alle habe und bei den letzten es unmöglich ist unbemerkt einen einzunehmen.

dann ist zu bemängeln das ruhiges und verstecken viel zu sehr gepuscht wird.drauflos Rambos haben in diesen Spiel zu schwer. KI ist derbe überlegen gegenüber COD oder MOH.
Die takedowns womit man Leichen verstecken kann funktionieren nicht.Es ist einfacher die Leichen liegen zu lassen.
Ablenken funktioniert nur bedingt
Ketten takedowns haben clipping Fehler, leider also es funktioniert nicht immer.Dann das Wettersystem Nacht und regen kommen zu selten und zu kurz
die Indianer johns Einlagen (relikte und briefe sammeln) haben ein adventure feeling passt nicht jeden.
Mimispiele nun die sind optional aber die rennen nerven. Liegt hauptsächlich an der versauten Fahrzeug Steuerung und der Trägheit der Fahrzeuge. War in farcry 2 besser
Und wenn man zuvor borderlands gezockt hat und die maus als Lenkung genommen hat irritiert das etwas.
Die quicktime elemte haben ein zu starken trial an error ansatz.nervt zwar nicht weil man glücklicherweise immer dieselben hat.außer bei tier angriffen ich sag nur stinktier. Aber wenn man angegriffen wird ist die taste Abkehr e,c,leer und f nervend.
Und was wichtig wäre 3rd person bei Fahrzeug oder Motorhauben Sicht wäre bei den Rennen besser. Und weniger schwammig
Die mord und Außenposten Aufträge fand ich eigentlich zu wenig in dem Spiel. Das jagen hat was. Nur wird es einen etwas zu einfach gemacht (Stinktier) und die suche nach Tieren kann sich auch etwas hinziehen. besonders auf die Suche nach bestimmten upgrades.
man hätte die Waffen verschliss aus teil 2 beibehalten sollen.. Den Werkzeugschlüssel für den Wagen brauchte ich nie.
Zumal dieser zu Spät im Inventar Kaufbar ist. bzw man erst einen Turm freischalten muss. mehr Pazerung und Brandschutzkleidung wäre besser als Ständig spritzen zu erstellen.
und wozu nicht Karte und menue auf* Einer taste* anstatt tab und esc hab mich andauernd vertan. 
in Teil 2 war es besser gelöst mit der Handkarte, das Sind dinge die sehr von persönlicher Vorlieben geprägt sind und in meinen Test nicht berücksichtigt wurden. 
Aber es sind Fehler die bei jeden Spiel dieser Größe auftauchen.

Das man einfach willkürlich die Welt mit dingen vollgestopft hat. Stimmt nicht, ich fand es sogar etwas zu wenig (außer Schatzkisten und Geld) zudem gibt es in der Welt Ortsgebunden zu wenig gute Deckungsmöglichkeiten.
das ist aber den offenen Gelände Prinzip geschuldet Die Möglichkeit Gegner zu markieren war und ist genial. Perfekt für Schleicher


----------



## BabaYaga (30. Dezember 2012)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Bub das ist eine Sicht eines RPG fans.



Ja ich bin RPG als auch Shooter Fan aber dem Spiel fehlt eben einfach was. Die Karte ist zu groß für den mickrigen Inhalt der auf Dauer nicht zu unterhalten weiß.
Lieber weniger zu erkunden und das dann sinnvoll befüllen anstelle von diesen tollen Events an allen Ecken wo man meint man wäre am Rummel.

Takedowns & verstecken funktiniert eigentlich schon, zumindest wenn man die Leichte ins Gebüsch oder hinter ein Haus legt. Außer die Gegner gehen direkt über die Leiche dann wird sie natürlich gefunden.
Mühsam ist nur das verschleppen aber das geht in Spielen wie Splinter Cell oder Hitman auch nicht schneller gg.

CoD und MoH haben eine KI? Lass hören... gg  Ist glaube ich keine Kunst die zu übertreffen 
Ahja was ich noch nett fand waren die Signature Weapons.
Besonders das aufgemotzte Scharfschützengewehr. Also noch einfacher kann man sich das Spiel dann nicht mehr machen aber zum Ausprobieren echt super.
Damit erschießt man echt alles und jeden per 1-hit oben vom Berg (auch die heavy gunners lol) und schwupps... Areal geräumt oO
Wenigstens werden einem die nicht geschekt


----------



## Yellowbear (30. Dezember 2012)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Besonders das aufgemotzte Scharfschützengewehr. Also noch einfacher kann man sich das Spiel dann nicht mehr machen aber zum Ausprobieren echt super.



Ich hatte mich erst auf das "besondere" Scharfschützengewehr gefreut, aber als ich feststellen musste, dass es gar keinen Schalldämpfer hat, fand ich es unbrauchbar.
Da fand ich doch das letzte, "reguläre" Scharfschützengewehr viel besser^^. Das ist genau so stark und lockt wenigstens nicht gleich jeden an.
Mit schallgedämpften Snipergewehren habe ich ca. 90% der Piratenstützpunkte erobert.  Sobald man das erste besitzt, ist es gar nicht mehr nötig, sich mit den Takedowns etc. hinter feindlichen Linien das Leben schwer zu machen.

Ach ja, ich hab jetzt keine Lust komplett aufzulisten, wie mir das Spiel gefallen hat, aber


Spoiler



dass die Formulierung "verschiedene Enden" so offensichtlich in _rechte Maustaste_ oder _linke Maustaste_ endet, hat mich schon etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## BabaYaga (30. Dezember 2012)

Yellowbear schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich erst auf das "besondere" Scharfschützengewehr gefreut, aber als ich feststellen musste, dass es gar keinen Schalldämpfer hat, fand ich es unbrauchbar.
> Da fand ich doch das letzte, "reguläre" Scharfschützengewehr viel besser^^. Das ist genau so stark und lockt wenigstens nicht gleich jeden an.



Kommt auf die Entfernung an.
Wenn du gut zielst kannst du vom Gipfel eines Berges alle ausradieren ohne dass dich auch nur irgendwer findet. Bei diesen Waffen reagiert die KI auch völlig anders kommt mir vor, die verstecken sich und kommen dann irgendwann langsam wieder raus. Da du aber zu weit weg bist versuchen sie erst gar nicht den Berg hochzugehen oder drehen recht schnell wieder um.
Wenn man näher dran ist reicht ein Stadortwechsel. Die suchen logischerweise eh immer da wo man zuletzt geschossen hat.
Stimme dir aber zu... das vorletzte Scharfschützengewehr ist da vorzuziehen.
Hab die Signature Weapon auch nur für die letzten 2 Außenposten genommen weil ich sie mal ausprobieren wollte gg




Yellowbear schrieb:


> Sobald man das erste besitzt, ist es gar nicht mehr nötig, sich mit den Takedowns etc. hinter feindlichen Linien das Leben schwer zu machen.



Naja das ist dann Geschmackssache. Ich hab soweit es mich gefreut hat so ziemlich alle Außenposten rein auf Stealth befreit weil es einfach spannender ist. Snipern ist schon fast etwas zu einfach aber man sollte ja spielen wie es einem Spaß macht.

Alarme deaktivieren und dann einen nach dem andren ausschalten mit allem was einem zur Verfügung steht.
Sehr geil ist ja auch das Ausschalten der Verstärkung mit den Mienen und so... haha was für ein Spaß wenn die nach der Reihe da durch die Luft fliegen *ggg*
Hab da öfter auch spaßhalber zig mal Verstärkung kommen lassen nur um dann einen Jeep nach dem Andren in die Luft zu jagen lol.

... ahja und bei deinem "aber" bezüglich Ende.. stimm ich dir voll und ganz zu ^^


----------



## chiller (30. Dezember 2012)

Weiss gerade wer was das für komische flackernde Schwarzen Punkte sind? also das flackern sieht man nur bei Bewegung

HD7970 mit dem aktuellen 12.11+Cap


----------



## Robonator (30. Dezember 2012)

Flackernde schwarze Punkte.... Mach mal ein Video, auf den Bildern seh ich das Flackern so schlecht


----------



## Papzt (30. Dezember 2012)

Du meinst aber nicht den Dreck auf der Windschutzscheibe oder? 
Habe aber auch den ein oder anderen Grafikfehler mit dem neuen Treiber


----------



## chiller (31. Dezember 2012)

Ja das is blöd auf Bildern zu sehen xD

Hat sich aber erledigt, dieses Texturflackern kommt bei mir mir aktiviertem MSAA.


----------



## Woody83 (1. Januar 2013)

Hi Leute,....

erstmal Frohes Neues! Ich würde gerne für FARCRY3 die bestene Einstellungen einstellen die möglich sind, ich kenne mich da nicht perfekt mit aus, und ändert sich ja auch ständig was an den Funktionen! Ich habe eine paar Bilder reingesetzt, um Euch zu zeigen was ich bereits eingestellt habe, für Veränderungen im Spiel oder am Nvidia Panel, bin ich Euch dankbar,..... wenn was verändert werden soll, informiere ich mich was das dann ist,...! Ich hoffe das ist das richige Unterforum!

Hier die Bilder:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MfG


----------



## ShirKhan (1. Januar 2013)

Weder wird in deinem Posting deutlich was du erreichen willst, noch ist auf den Thumbnails etwas zu erkennen.


----------



## Woody83 (1. Januar 2013)

Hi,....

jo ist eine bisschen doof formuliert! Also ich bin im Besitz einer GTX680 AMP und möchte einfach grafisch das best mögliche was das Spiel hergibt rausholen (Und Nvidia Panel hergibt). Ich hoffe das ist veständlich.....  Wüsste jetzt auch nicht wie ich das anders sagen sollte,.....!

Hier noch mal die Bilder der Grafikeinstellungen die ich bereits vorgenommen habe:

MfG


----------



## ShirKhan (1. Januar 2013)

Zu den CCC-Einstellungen kann ich wenig sagen; ich lasse sie unverändert, weil es meine Grafikpower bei den meisten aktuellen Spielen nicht erlaubt, derart FPS-fressende Einstellungen wie 32x CSAA und 8x SSAA vorzunehmen.

Bei deinen Spieleeinstellungen ist die Letterboxeinstellung wahrscheinlich überflüssig. Ob du HDAO, HBAO oder SSAO verwendest, ist ein wenig Geschmackssache, die Unterschiede werden u.a. hier angedeutet. Eine Google-Suche mit "SSAO" und "FarCry 3" o.ä. führt wahrscheinlich zu weiteren Forenbeiträgen, hab's nicht ausprobiert.

Der Rest ist in Ordnung, auf Maximum  eben. Wenn du damit genug FPS erzielst, fein. Solltest du aber mit 30, 35 Frames rumkrebsen, ist es mehr als eine Überlegung wert, die Qualität (vor allem im Treiber) zu reduzieren. Die subjektiv empfundene Bildqualität steigt stark, wenn das Bild klare, zackige Ergebnisse auf schnelle Mausbewegungen zeigt. Ich empfehle in FC3 mindestens 50 FPS average.


----------



## Woody83 (1. Januar 2013)

Hi,.....

Okay werde mal gucken was dieses Letterbox ist,....! Ja ich wundere mich, ich habe bei V-Sync eigentlich immer volle 60 Frames, fast egal was kommt! Wundert mich wenn ich z.B. die angegebene minimum Frames angucke in deinem Link mit meiner Karte! Aber gut ich habe dann noch die OC Version der Karte, v. liegt es daran, muss wohl! 

Danke dann,....!


----------



## Yellowbear (1. Januar 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Farcry3 ports
> Far Cry TCP UDP port setttings and minimum requirements
> TCP Ports
> 40000 - 42999
> ...


 
Habs jetzt mal mit nem Kumpel ausprobiert und es funktioniert immer noch nicht. Das sind im übrigen auch die Ports für Far Cry (1)


----------



## ShirKhan (1. Januar 2013)

Woody83 schrieb:


> ich habe bei V-Sync eigentlich immer volle 60 Frames, fast egal was kommt!


 Eigentlich ausgeschlossen, OC hin oder her. Stell mal den CCC auf Standard und benche erneut, mindestens 10 Minuten, z.B. mit FRAPS.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. Januar 2013)

uuppps my bad

hier die richtigen Far Cry 3 Launcher & Multiplayer Connection Issues


----------



## Woody83 (2. Januar 2013)

Hi,....

also ich meine ich habe alles auf volle Einstellungen, so wie du gesehen hast auf den Screenshots, ich komme einfach nicht unter 80fps ohne V-Sync, von daher war meine Frage ob ich was falsch gemacht habe bei den Einstellungen!? Da ja wie gesagt die Jungs vom Testen bis auf 40 runterkommen usw...... Hmpf?!?!?!

MfG


----------



## ShirKhan (2. Januar 2013)

Wenn du an Wunder glaubst, lass' es so. Wenn du rausfinden willst, ob FC3 deshalb auf 80 FPS läuft, weil du in Wirklichkeit ein ziemlich mieses Bild eingestellt hast, stell den CCC mal auf Standard.


----------



## LTB (3. Januar 2013)

80FPS ??? *neid*

Bei mir haut es mit dem Test von pcgh sehr gut hin...35-45/50 FPS je nach situation (1080, 4xMSAA + AC erweitert)

gruß


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (3. Januar 2013)

Schalte postfx ab und die FPS springen dich an.
hat aber ein Nachteil es gibt kantige Schatten.


----------



## ShirKhan (3. Januar 2013)

Woody83 hat in seinem Screenshot PostFX auf Ultra und trotzdem 80 FPS, sagt er. Da ist was anderes schräg.


----------



## target2804 (3. Januar 2013)

nilssohn schrieb:


> Woody83 hat in seinem Screenshot PostFX auf Ultra und trotzdem 80 FPS, sagt er. Da ist was anderes schräg.



Ist brstimmt treiberseitig alles deaktiviert...


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (3. Januar 2013)

Ich spiel ohne MSAA rest auf max. und hab im Minimum ca.40-45FPS, im max sind's 70-80 FPS ( Ausreißer auch höher ).
Ohne MSAA sieht das Bild auch nicht schlecht aus

http://www.abload.de/img/fc364pfl.png


----------



## Woody83 (3. Januar 2013)

Hi,....

okay was heißt den dieses CCC?! Wo soll ich es auf Standart stellen beim Nvidia-Panel oder im Spiel?! Hat das was mit diesem Antialiasing zu tun?! 

Die nächste Frage wäre doch, was meinst Du (target) mit Treiberseitig alles deaktiviert, wie aktiviere ich es den?!

Ich weiß schon das da irgendwas net richtig läuft, deshalb hatte ich ja überhaupt erst gefragt, ich hoffe ihr helft mir da mal auf die Spur zu kommen! ))

by


----------



## ShirKhan (3. Januar 2013)

Entschuldigung, CCC ist der AMD-Treiber, mein Fehler. Wie man das Nvidia-Panel auf Standard stellt, kann dir sicher jemand anders sagen.


----------



## Woody83 (3. Januar 2013)

Ne ok, ich kam da gerade schon da hinter was Du meintest, also ich habe jetzt alles auf Standart gesetzt auch die unter "Programmeinstellungen" (Wo man noch mal die Spiele.exe seperat einstellen kann). Dann habe ich bei FC3 alles auf Ultra eingestellt kein VSYNC, 1080, 8x MSAA, HDAO, und halt noch was so geht! Habe dann Fraps etwa 8 min. laufen lassen hier mal das Ergebnis:

Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg 43314,      493540,  65, 116, 87.762


Sooooo,..... wenn ich natürlich Supersampling und das anere Klimbim im Nvidia-Panel anmache, sieht das Bild einfach besser aus, die Raten gehen zwar auch runter aber eben nicht auf die besagten 30 oder 35 FPS,.... ich mache gleich mal alles an beim Nv.Panel und spiel noch mal die gleiche Stelle und poste mal was Fraps aufzeichnet,..... Aber wenn ich kein V-Sync an habe, flimmert auch das Bild, mit den hohen Einstellungen im Nvidia Panel,.....

LG


----------



## Tripleh84 (4. Januar 2013)

jemand ne ahnung warum auf einmal bei mir in Far Cry 3 alle Russisch sprechen? Hab die Steam Version und alles steht auf deutsch...


----------



## Gohrbi (4. Januar 2013)

Tripleh84 schrieb:


> jemand ne ahnung warum auf einmal bei mir in Far Cry 3 alle Russisch sprechen? Hab die Steam Version und alles steht auf deutsch...



...im Hauptmenue unter "Sound" da kannste die Sprache wählen.


----------



## darkfailure (5. Januar 2013)

Moin, hab auch ein kleines Problem:

Das Gras hat eine komische schwarze Umrandung (die am stärksten an den Stellen ist, an dem es den Boden berührt).
Hab eine GTX 570 (nicht OCed) und den Nvidia Treiber 310.70.
Ich kann an den Grafikeinstellungen ändern was ich will, das Gras bleibt so komisch.

Hat jemand eine Idee?


----------



## Woody83 (5. Januar 2013)

Hi,....

also der nächste Test hat folgendes ergeben, mit alles hoch was geht! Im Nvidia Panel und im Spiel,.... 

      Frames, Time (ms), Min, Max, Avg        25403,      312860,  61, 107, 81.196   

Jetzt sagt mir doch mal bitte was ich falsch mache angebelich, habe ich n' Knopf nicht an oder woran kann das liegen?! Kann es sein das die BETA Treiber beim PCGH-Test nicht richtig liefen?! Habe auch gelesen, dass es seit dem letzten Treiber 38 % mehr Leistung für ne 680GTX bei FC3 gibt,.....

Ich würde der Sache gerne auf die Spur kommen,.... sollte ich das v. woanders posten die Beiträge oder bin ich hier richtig?!

LG


----------



## Ion (5. Januar 2013)

@darkfailure
Könnte an deiner SSAO Einstellung liegen, mal alle 3 verschiedenen Optionen ausprobiert? Zur Not einen Treiber zurück rudern, hilft auch manchmal.

@Woody83
Stelle in der Systemsteuerung der Nvidia mal alles auf Standard (Irgendwo gibt es einen Knopf dafür "Standardeinstellungen wiederherstellen")

Dann startest du das Spiel und stellst alles auf max. ein (HDAO reicht, 4xMSAA ebenfalls, sonst alles Ultra, keine Letterbox)
Der letzte Treiber brachte sicher nicht 38% mehr Leistung, sondern *bis zu* 38% mehr Leistung. In Wahrheit dürfte es eher im einstelligen Bereich liegen (Typisch Nvidia Marketing)


----------



## Woody83 (6. Januar 2013)

So Leute,.... ich weiß jetzt woran es lag,.... ich habe nicht im DirectX11 gespielt, deshalb ging es nicht! Jetzt komme ich auch auf besagte niedrige FPS zahlen! Jetzt bleibt die Frage im Raum wie ihr den so spielt bein einer GTX680 oder ähnlich starken Graka?! Habe jetzt Grafikquali auf Sehr Hoch, MSAA 4x, und VSYNC auf 1 Frame,.... kommt da auf gute 60 FPS, Nvidia alles auf Standart,.....

Ich lach mich schlapp spiele fast das ganze Spiel durch ohne X11,...... haha!


----------



## Yellowbear (6. Januar 2013)

Wobei mich das sehr wundert, denn auf deinen Screenshots war es eingestellt. 
Hatte extra nachgeschaut, weil ich es vermutet hatte.


----------



## Woody83 (6. Januar 2013)

Also so genau weiß ich das jetzt auch nicht! Habe jetzt einfach DirectX11 neuinstalliert! Hatte auch ne neue Graka reingesetzt, ebend die 680er..... und vor nicht allzu langer Zeit auch das System neugamacht, ist mir jetzt auch "Latte", jetzt läuft es,....

by


----------



## Star Wars (18. Januar 2013)

Kann mir bitte mal jemand erklären wie man die Bonusmission "Testing Unit" aktiviert?


----------



## Spider1808 (18. Januar 2013)

Star Wars schrieb:


> Kann mir bitte mal jemand erklären wie man die Bonusmission "Testing Unit" aktiviert?



Die kann man bei Uplay durch so genannte Units freischalten, die man durch Erfolge wie, Erstes Blut, Zauberpilze oder Einer von Uns, im Spiel automatisch bekommt. Jeder Erfolg bringt dir dabei eine Bestimmte Anzahl von Units ein. Für die Bonusmission "Testing Unit" z.B. brauchst du 40 Units.

In Eigener Sache.
Weis einer von euch, wo sich die Sprachdatei der NPC's befindet?
In der sound.dat waren nur die für Musik/Ambiente/Nature vorhanden.


----------



## Star Wars (18. Januar 2013)

Spider1808 schrieb:


> Die kann man bei Uplay durch so genannte Units freischalten, die man durch Erfolge wie, Erstes Blut, Zauberpilze oder Einer von Uns, im Spiel automatisch bekommt. Jeder Erfolg bringt dir dabei eine Bestimmte Anzahl von Units ein. Für die Bonusmission "Testing Unit" z.B. brauchst du 40 Units.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Spider1808 (18. Januar 2013)

@Star Wars, auf der Karte müsste ein Orangefarbiges Symbol zu sehen sein. 

Karte

Hinfahren, Türe öffnen und Mission starten .


----------



## psi24 (19. Januar 2013)

Das Spiel lag bei meiner Grafikkarte bei und hab es bisher vielleicht 3 Stunden gespielt und es wird nur höchst schleppend mehr. Ich kann mich seltsamerweise gar nicht mit dem Spiel anfreunden, obwohl ich ein Freund von Open World Titeln bin. Das einzige FarCry, das ich als Referenz für einen Vergleich heranziehen kann ist FarCry 1, welches mir definitiv mehr Spaß gemacht hat. In FarCry 3 sind zwar ein paar schöne Features hinzugekommen, aber das Spiel an sich finde ich total unübersichtlich und eintönig. Also für das Geld hätte ich das nie und nimmer selber gekauft.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (20. Januar 2013)

Ich hab's nun durch und werde es vermutlich mindestens noch einmal durchspielen. Eins der besten Games ever made, und @ max bildschön, finde ich


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (21. Januar 2013)

@psi24
vielleicht liegt es daran das du rum jump und aus Hüfte ballern magst
da empfehle ich die UT3 UT2004 painkiller fear quake alle teile doom 1 2 3 roe
alle ziemlich linear was auch farcry 1 auch ist.


----------



## godfather22 (22. Januar 2013)

Hi. Hab mir das Game gerade gekauft, runtergeladen und installiert (inkl. allen Patchs). Nach der Installation von uplay hab ich das Spiel mal gestartet, die Grafik angepasst und wollte dann mal den Story-Modus starten. Das ergebnis -> freez. Nichts tat sich und auch fraps blieb hängen. Strg-alt-entf gedrückt -> Far Cry 3 funktioniert nicht mehr. 
Ist das jmd von euch auch passiert? Wenn ja wie habt ihrs gelöst?
Ich bin gerade dabei das Spiel neu runterzuladen
Ich will es so unbedingt spielen ^^
Edit: hab mal nen Thread eröffnet


----------



## Soldat0815 (22. Januar 2013)

So hab FarCry3 durch auf schwer und hab 37Std. gebraucht. 
Hab alles nur diese 120 Figuren hab ich nicht alle zusammen gesucht weil das nur ein ewiges rummgerenne ist.
Ansonsten war echt ein cooles Spiel und hat echt fun gemacht im gegensatz zu dem missratenen Far Cry2.

@godfather
Hast du einfach mal neu gestartet? 
Das Spiel ist bei mir auch öfters mal abgestürzt aber nach dem neustart gings meist wieder.
Hast mal deine Graka bissl untertaktet hilft auch was(frag nicht warum ist aber so)
Und stell alle Bildverbesserer Treiberseitig aus.
Wo das Spiel bei mir wirklich immer abstürzt ist wenn ichs komplett beende das geht nur übern Taskmanager also gut laufen ist was anderes......


----------



## godfather22 (27. Januar 2013)

Das spiel läuft jetzt bei mir und ich find es echt hammer 
Nur ein Problem hab ich noch. Wo gibt man den Key für das The lost expeditions DLC ein?


----------



## Ultramarinrot (27. Januar 2013)

Hey Leute,


Was denkt ihr wird Prozessor Oc für Farcry 3 bringen?  

Habe das "Problem" das meine min Fps teilweise die 40 unterschreiten und die Grakas nicht voll ausgelastet werden. Mein 3570k läuft derzeit @stock. 

Denkt ihr etwas am multi rumzuspielen bringt mehr Fps? 

Graka ist/sind btw 2x powercolor 7950 pcs+ @950/1250


----------



## godfather22 (27. Januar 2013)

Ultramarinrot schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> Was denkt ihr wird Prozessor Oc für Farcry 3 bringen?
> 
> ...



Mit welchen Grafiksettings spielst du denn? Bei mir sind die min FPS mit den vorletzten Settings bei etwa 45~50 @ 1ghz und unsere Systeme sind sich ja ziemlich ähnlich. 
Hast du auch manchmal bei FC3 verstärkt Probleme mit MRs? Das ist das einzige Spiel bei mir, wo sowas vorkommt.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (28. Januar 2013)

1680x1050 Ultra, testweise ohne AA ohne AF und ohne Vsync

Mikroruckler hab ich nur im unteren Fps Bereich, deswegen fänd ichs toll die min Fps höher zu bekommen. Mit Radeon Pro lässt sich das schon ganz gut machen eigentlich, wären diese Frameeinbrüche von unter 40 nicht. Die Frames gehen vor allem in Dörfern runter. Unter wasser z.b. hab ich dann wieder über 100fps...


----------



## godfather22 (28. Januar 2013)

Hab bei mir grade mal mit fraps zwei minuten lang gebencht (FullHD alles maxed out außer postfx und msaa nur x4) und hab anscheinend 9min fps, 74avg fps und 170max fps obwohl ich glaube, dass fraps ca. 3sec. lang meinen Desktop mitgebencht hat und da die 9min fps herkommen.


----------



## cap82 (28. Januar 2013)

Man kann doch den Bench ingame per hotkey starten oder wie meinst du das mit dem desktop.


----------



## Ultramarinrot (28. Januar 2013)

Hab mal da Powerlimit der beiden Karten angehoben und siehe da: wesentlich weniger Framedrops. Schon blöd wenn man das Powerlimit hochsetzen muss damit die Karten mit nem stabilen Takt laufen (Standarttakt wohlbemerkt)... Pfui Boost Edition

Jetzt laufen sie mit durchgehend 950mhz unter Last, vorher gings von 900 auf 950 und kurz darauf auf 500 oder 501mhz...

Das mit dem Powerlimit hat übrigens erst beim zweiten Versuch geklappt, vorher wurde es wohl nicht akzeptiert vom lieben Afterburner...


Soweit schonmal danke 




Wenn jemand natürlich aus eigener Erfahrung was zum Mehrgewinn an Fps durch Oc bei einem 3570k sagen kann wäre das toll 


@Godfather: gerade die min Fps wären ja total interessant  Btw wie sind deine 7950er denn getaktet?

Wäre cool wenn du nochmal benchst, ohne Desktop :>, das Ergebnis mit mir teilst und ich dann mal nen vergleichsbench mache 



LG


----------



## godfather22 (28. Januar 2013)

kann ich gerne machen nur heute nicht mehr ich hab morgen nullte Stunde und muss schon um 07:25Uhr zur Schule
Ich hab meine auf 1GHz getaktet aber der Afterburner macht Probleme.


----------



## jumpel (31. Januar 2013)

So jetzt hab ichs auch durch.
Das Spiel ist doch besser als ich immer dachte, die Missionen auf Hoyts Insel sind sehr Action geladen. Die Nebenmissionen dagegen stinken sehr ab. Ich hätte jetzt noch 2 Funktürme zu aktivieren, aber ich glaub das lass ich.
Es ist halt ein sehr kurzes Spiel. Der Abspann kam mir länger vor als alle Story Missionen auf Insel 1 ;]

Und gscheite Freunde sind ja wohl wichtiger wie so ne angepinselte Tusse die dauernd drauf ist!


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (31. Januar 2013)

Spoiler nicht die Story


----------



## Lexx (4. Februar 2013)

"Waffenbug": Wollte am Wochenende das Ding fertig machen. Nach diesem Kaukau-Monster soll ich 
auf eine Insel, um diesen Vaas zu planieren. (Hatte diese Insel aber schon vorher mal "bereinigt", kam 
jedoch nicht in diese Festung rein. Ok, zeigs denen gerne nochmals..

Ab nun an – schon auf Insel 1 - kann ich keine einzige Waffe mehr auswählen, Schnellreise nicht
möglich, per pedes zu einem Waffenschrank auch nicht möglich (Mission gescheitert), eigener Spielstand 
nicht vorhanden (müsste von Anfang an beginnen), einige Googledurchläufe berichten mir, ich bin nicht
der einzige mit diesem Problem, bedauerlicherweise enden diese Threads alle im.. Nirvana oder blieben
schlussendlich unbeantwortet. Jeglicher Lösungsversuch hat kein Ergebnis gebracht.

Hat hier irgendwer eine Idee.. ?


----------



## godfather22 (4. Februar 2013)

Hatte das auch. Bin dann links an der Insel entlang gelaufen und als ich auf so einen Strand kam konnte ich sie wieder benutzen. Wenn dich die Hunde verfolgen hast du ein Problem und bist zu weit


----------



## Lexx (4. Februar 2013)

Die Köter verfolgen mich, ja, aber nur bis zu einer unsichtbaren Grenze, 
dann bleiben sie vor mir stehen, und kläffen mich unentwegt an.
Mach ich den Millimeter-Schritt nach vorne, gibts Lebensabzug, wieder zurück,
kleben sie an der Glaswand. (Ich würds ja gerne abknallen, besser alle Magazine 
entleeren, ich hasse Kläff-Köter, sprichwörtlich wie die Pest..)

OK, den Hinweis mit rumlaufen schau ich mir mal an..

Wobei, obwohl ich so kein Messer benutzen kann, hab ich mehrmals versucht,
alle per Takedown zu radieren, geht aber nur bei den ersten Zwei. (Der am Steg 
und bei einem der beiden Vergewaltiger. Bei zweiten kann ich nur mehr fliehen.)

Thanx a lot, melde mich beizeiten wieder..


----------



## godfather22 (4. Februar 2013)

Wenn du die Hunde erreichst bist du zu weit. Du must quasi direkt nach den Steg links rum.


----------



## Lexx (5. Februar 2013)

@Godfather: der Tipp mit "Links" war zutreffend, danke dir!

Reingeschlichen, ein paar Löwen freigesetzt, jetzt ist Vaas an der Reihe.


----------



## godfather22 (5. Februar 2013)

Lexx schrieb:


> @Godfather: der Tipp mit "Links" war zutreffend, danke dir!
> 
> Reingeschlichen, ein paar Löwen freigesetzt, jetzt ist Vaas an der Reihe.


 
Na dann ist doch klasse


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. Februar 2013)

Hat eigentlich einer von euch Anfang und Ende der Geschicht verstanden? Ich nicht wirklich. Am Anfang weiß ich zum Beispiel absolut 0 wie sie auf die Insel gekommen sind (per Fallschirm, schon klar, aber warum?), wer dieser Doug ist, wo der ist und wie genau man im Käfig am Anfang gelandet ist. Die Flashbacks in der Höhle bringen mich auch nicht wirklich weiter, verwirren nur noch mehr. Am Ende versteh ich nicht wirklich, ob man jetzt mit auf dem Schiff hockt oder ob man auf der Insel bleibt. Dem Satz danach ist man ja noch immer auf der Insel, oder?


----------



## B-A-N-G-E-R (8. Februar 2013)

Sie springen mit dem fallschirm weil es Adrenalin Junkies sind. Als Hobby, und wurden dann von Menschenhändlern verschleppt.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (8. Februar 2013)

Ja, aber man sagte doch, dass ihnen von Doug gesagt wurde, dass diese Insel menschenleer ist. Und hier steht, dass Doug Jasons bester Freund war (wenns stimmt). Aber keiner erwähnt Doug mit nur einem einzigen Wort und laut dem Bild in dem Wiki war Vaas wohl mit in Bangkok (?) in der Disco. Und wenn in der Disco Doug schon erschossen wird, dann springe ich doch nicht noch auf eine angeblich menschenleere Insel, oder?


----------



## Rivaldo (10. Februar 2013)

Da sehen wir was an Far Cry 2 deutlich besser war als bei Teil 3.
- kein UPlay Zwang
- keine roten T-Shirts bei den Gegnern. HALLO! ich bin der Feind, bitte schieß auf mich 
-  keine idiotischen Anzeigen für Gegneraufmerksamkeit, Waypoints, Hit  Indicator, Tutorial Tips, Objective Reminder(derjenige der das  eingeführt hat gehört gefeuert), Wiki Updates, XP, uvm. Wenigstens waren  sie so intelligent eine Option für das Abschalten dieser bescheuerten  Anzeigen einzubauen. Auch wenn das bei vielen nervigen Anzeigen nicht so  wirklich abgeschaltet wird, vor allem beim Objective Reminder.
Bei  Far Cry 2 darf man noch selber entscheiden was einem gerade wichtig ist.  Bei FC3 ploppt ständig eine Anzeige auf was denn der Entwickler jetzt  mit mir vorhat, piss off. Hat denn bei Ubisoft noch nie jemand was von  immersions-zerstörenden Elementen gehört? FC3 strotzt nämlich gerade so  von diesen Störfaktoren.
- leicht bessere KI
- keine Ingame-Map, auch wenn die Umsetzung in FC2 noch Wünsche offen lässt
- gefühlte zwei Charaktermodelle bei der eigenen Fraktion
- selbst im höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad ist mir FC3 noch viel zu leicht

Aber abgesehen von diesen Faktoren finde ich FC3 deutlich besser als den Vorgänger.
Die ganze Spielwelt ist deutlich besser gefüllt mit Aufgaben und wirkt viel lebendiger, hauptsächlich durch die massiv vielfältigere Fauna und Flora. Crafting und Sammelaufgaben geben mir mehr Motivation die Gegend zu erkunden. Die Waffenupgrades und die Waffenvielfalt sind ein Schritt vorwärts auch wenn man jetzt shooter-untypisch mehr Spielzeit in Menüs verbringt. 
Die häufigen Angriffe von Krokodilen oder Tigern geben dem Spielverlauf eine etwas unberechenbarere Note, auch wenn nach dem 20sten Kroko-Angriff dieser Effekt schön langsam an Würze verliert. Die gefährlicheren Tiere zu den Gegnern zu locken um diese zu dezimieren macht auch Spaß.
Zur Story kann ich jetzt noch nicht so viel sagen, der Einstieg war so langweilig und linear mit der Tutorial-Flucht-Mission aus dem Camp von Vaas, daß ich schon befürchtete alles ist beim Teufel. Doch Gott sei Dank kann man danach mehr vom Open-World Gameplay erleben.
Am meisten Spaß macht mir die freie Erkundung der Spielwelt ohne Map, so gibt es immer wieder tolle Aha-Momente wenn man neue Gegnerlager, Höhlen, Hütten oder beeindruckende landschaftliche Features entdeckt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Februar 2013)

Du kannst dir die Ziele Selber setzen
In Farcry 2 nervte es extrem die Kompromisse der Konsolen zu dulden.
Das jede map Wechsel das ganze level neu geladen wird mit allen was drin ist. Das passiert auch bei farcry 3 mit den unterschied das man nicht die *ZIELSCHEIBE* ist.
Das die Welt gefüllter ist  und was mir besonders gefällt. Das man den fortschritt erkennt. Da fällt das nervige was hab ich schon erledigt und was nicht weg Bei farcry 2 führte es dazu das man stur die Hauptstory nachgeht und alles andere liegen lässt.


----------



## Rivaldo (10. Februar 2013)

Das mit den roten T-Shirts kann man mit Mods ändern, auch der Schwierigkeitsgrad wird schon durch Mods deutlich angehoben. Die Problempunkte wären also schon mal änderbar.
Das Allerschönste ist, dass man mit nem Hex-Editor durch Änderungen in der FC3_d3d11.dll (od. FC3.dll für DX9) auch die störenden HUD Anzeigen beseitigen kann, yesss.


----------



## Scroll (13. Februar 2013)

Huhu, wollte mal nachfragen ob wer das selbe problem mit dem patch 1.0.4 hat.

Bei mir geht das spiel bis ins menu, gehe ich auf die story und will starten sturzt mir das spiel ab mit far cry 3 funktioniert nicht mehr. Installation ist ganz frisch erst seit heute morgen.

Hardware: 
Gigabyte radeon hd 7970ghz bzw mit ghz bios (auf originalem also andre biosstellung funzt es auch nicht)
Cpu i5 2500k @stock
Mainboard asrock z68 extreme3 gen3 mit aktuellem bios
Netzteil antec hcg520w
Windows 8 pro 64bit
Installiert auf einer alteren western digital platte und ssd840 samsung (testweise auf ssd)
Hoffe das ist alles was man braucht


----------



## godfather22 (14. Februar 2013)

Hatte auch mal so einen Fehler. Hab herausgefunden, dass es an Fehlerhaften Installationsdateien lag. Ich hab beim download einfach Kaspersky und meine Firewall deaktiviert und dann hats geklappt


----------



## Scroll (14. Februar 2013)

Also nochmal deinstallieren, neu laden und installieren und dann SOLLTE es klappen? Mache ich morgen dann, melde mich falls es klappt/nicht klappt nochmal


----------



## Gast12307 (16. Februar 2013)

Hallo Leute.

Ich weiß zwar nicht ob das hier reinpasst, aber da es um Far Cry geht bin ich mir sicher, dass mich jemand beraten kann.

Und zwar...


Ich bin auf der Suche nach Spielen mit guter Handlunger, langer Spielzeit und guter Grafik (die Grafik ist nicht wichtig, hauptsache das Spiel ist gut)

Ich wollte euch fragen ob es sich lohnt Far Cry 3, Skyrim, Crysis 1/2/3 oder etwas anderes zu kaufen?

Ich wollte mir letzten Monat eigentlich schon Far Cry 3 kaufen, hab mich dann aber für Need for Speed/Burnout: Most Wanted entschieden (und ich bereue es immernoch sehr...  ) Nun wollte Ich euch fragen, ob es sich lohnt Far Cry 3 zu kaufen oder gleich alle 3 Teile? Was meint ihr?

Ich möchte nicht wieder eine Fehlentscheidung machen wie bei NfS...

Mit freundlichen Grüßen, xThaBlockZ


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Februar 2013)

Mass Effect 1 bis 3 fällt mir zu den Stichworten "gute Handlung" und "lange Spielzeit" ein. In Teil 1 geht man nach heutigen Maßstäben Kompromisse bei der Grafikqualität ein. Er erleichtert aber das Verständnis der Handlung.

Far Cry 1 bis 3 besitzt keine gemeinsame Rahmenhandlung. Es ist daher nicht nötig alle drei Teile zu kaufen, nur weil sie den gleichen Namen tragen. Im Gegenteil, die Spiele haben offenbar einen sehr unterschiedlichem Charakter. Welcher dir liegen könnte, findest du anhand der großen Menge an Informationen im Netz heraus. Das Restrisiko eines Fehlkaufs bleibt immer, da kann dir niemand helfen, der nicht du ist.

Crysis 1 lohnt sich immer.

Assassin's Creed ab "II" und Batman ab "Arkham Asylum" sehen auch gut aus und spielen sich lang. Man muss diese Art des Kämpfens, Kletterns, Springens und Gleitens aber mögen. Da diese Spiele schon ein bisschen älter sind, kosten sie allerdings auch nicht mehr viel. Ein Fehlkauf lässt sich so leichter verschmerzen.

Würdest du schreiben, was du bereits kennst und magst, fiele es natürlich leichter, einen Tipp zu geben. So ist es Stochern im Nebel. Ich mag die NFS-Reihe z.B. auch nicht besonders, bin aber ein großer Fan von Dirt 2 und 3.


----------



## Gast12307 (16. Februar 2013)

Rennspiele spiele Ich eigentlich nicht mehr, hab mich nur an Most Wanted jetzt rangewagt und es hat meine Interesse zu Rennspielen völlig zerstört.

Ich spiele Shooter und Actionspiele wie: Battlefield, Call of Duty, Crysis, Far Cry oder Uncharted.

Assassins Creed II hab Ich selber durchgespielt und fands auch super und Brotherhood spiele Ich heute noch gelegentlich, die neueren Teile a la Revelations und AC III habe Ich nicht gespielt.


----------



## Ion (16. Februar 2013)

JBG-xThaBlockZ schrieb:


> Rennspiele spiele Ich eigentlich nicht mehr, hab mich nur an Most Wanted jetzt rangewagt und es hat meine Interesse zu Rennspielen völlig zerstört.


 Selbst Schuld wenn du mit dem schlechtesten NFS anfängst das es gibt  Spiel mal Underground 2 oder das echte Most Wanted (der erste Teil!), dann merkst du das sowas auch Spaß machen kann.


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Februar 2013)

NFS?  falscher Thread oder nischt  
Also ich hab mein Farcry 3 schon lang nicht mehr angelangt...


----------



## Ion (16. Februar 2013)

Muss aber mal gesagt werden. Punkt

FC3 hab ich auch schon nicht mehr gespielt, einfach kein wieder-spielwert das ganze


----------



## Gast12307 (16. Februar 2013)

Ich habe von NfS 2 SE (auf der PS1 damals) bis Pro Street jeden Teil gespielt und jetzt wieder Most Wanted "2" daher find ichs ja auch so "bescheiden".

Ich weiß, NfS gehört hier nicht hin.

Sollte Ich mir nun Far Cry 3 zulegen, oder nicht?

mfg


----------



## Brez$$z (16. Februar 2013)

Ich sag mal so, wenn du voll auf Rollenspiel stehst, und dir Suchen von Fällen und minifgames nichts ausmachen
oder gar Spaßmachen. Dann ran an den Speck, für mich ist das nischt


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Februar 2013)

Wen dir AC II gefallen hat und du ansonsten auf Shooter stehst, wirst du dich bei FC 3 gut aufgehoben fühlen. Ein RPG ist es allerdings nicht, weiß nicht, was mein Vorredner da meint.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (16. Februar 2013)

Es hat aber viele RPG-Elemente. Außerdem ist es sehr Storyfixiert. Hast du dich z.B. mal gefragt, was die Zitate aus Alice im Wunderland bedeuten? Die Meisten vergessen diese nach 10 Sekunden wieder. Aber wenn man das Spiel dann ein zweites Mal spielt und bei diesen Zitaten kurz überlegt, dann geht man ganz anders an das Spiel ran.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Es hat aber viele RPG-Elemente.


Wieder diese Behauptung, wieder ohne Beleg oder Beispiel.  Was sollen das denn für "viele" Elemente sein?


Charakterentwicklung? Keine.
Charakteranpassung durch den Spieler? Keine.
Freiheitsgrade bei Entscheidungen? Eine Handvoll Ja-Nein-Entscheidungen, die den Storyverlauf nicht ändern. Gibt's in jedem CoD auch.
NPCs mit Charakter und Hintergrund? Höchstens die "Königin" und Vaas. Und selbst die bleiben stereotyp, weil der Spieler kaum Einfluss auf ihre Handlungsweisen hat. Der Rest sind Statisten, auch die eigenen Freunde.
Was bleibt denn von einem RPG? Doch hoffentlich nicht, dass man Schatzkisten aufmacht! Das tut Super Mario auch.



> Außerdem ist es sehr Storyfixiert.


Was bedeutet das? Ist das gut oder schlecht für dich?



> Hast du dich z.B. mal gefragt, was die Zitate aus Alice im Wunderland bedeuten? Die Meisten vergessen diese nach 10 Sekunden wieder. Aber wenn man das Spiel dann ein zweites Mal spielt und bei diesen Zitaten kurz überlegt, dann geht man ganz anders an das Spiel ran.


 Welche Zitate? Wie meinst du das?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Februar 2013)

Farcry 3 ist ein guter ego shooter wo man selbst entscheiden kann wie man vorgeht. So sollte es eigentlich immer sein.


----------



## Gohrbi (17. Februar 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Farcry 3 ist ein guter ego shooter wo man selbst entscheiden kann wie man vorgeht. So sollte es eigentlich immer sein.


 
...ja und man braucht sich nicht treiben lassen von der Handlungslinie....Beim 2.mal habe ich erst alle Türme erklettert und alle Außenposten eingenommen.
Solange man nicht einen direkten Auftrag angenommen hat kann man viel selbst bestimmen. Besser als bei Far Cry 2, wo eroberte Posten immer wieder besetzt waren.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Februar 2013)

@nilssohn:
Fähigkeiten, Herstellung, Spritzen (Tränke), um mal ein paar zu nennen. Und allein diese reichen schon, um zu sagen, dass ein Shotter "viele" RPG-Elemente hat. Und dazu kommen auch noch die ganzen Nebenmissionen, die von der eigentlichen Story etwas weglenken.

Und storyfixiert ist meiner Meinung nach gut, damit man nicht einfach nur ballert und ballert, wie in CoD.

Und ich meine die Zitate, die nach größeren, aber auch kleienren Missionen kurz auf blau-schwarzem Grund eingeblendet werden. Aber genau das mein ich. Du weißt nichtmal mehr welche Zitate ich meine.


----------



## Ihn sein Rechner (17. Februar 2013)

Ich habe die Asus DCII 570GTX und wollte mal wissen ob die von  Haus aus ein wenig mehr Takt hat denn ich habe bei FarCry3 Abstürze mit  gelegentlichen Grafikfehlern und die Karte läuft seit ich sie habe  einwandfrei auch BF3 rennt ohne Probleme, es muß an FarCry3 liegen und  damit das sie vielleicht überm Standard Takt läuft.Ich wollte schon mit dem MSI Afterburner runtertakten aber ich weiß ja nicht mal die Standard Konfigs der 570er. 						

Komisch aber das FarCry3 bei mir 2 stunden lief ohne Fehler.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> Fähigkeiten, Herstellung, Spritzen (Tränke), um mal ein paar zu nennen. Und allein diese reichen schon, um zu sagen, dass ein Shotter "viele" RPG-Elemente hat. Und dazu kommen auch noch die ganzen Nebenmissionen, die von der eigentlichen Story etwas weglenken.


Und das sind für dich Kriterien, die ein *Rollenspiel *ausmachen?  Die Fähigkeiten z.B. werden nicht entwickelt, sondern sind quasi auf Knopfdruck vorhanden. So ähnlich wie die Speed-Funktion eines Nanosuits zum Beispiel. 



> Und storyfixiert ist meiner Meinung nach gut, damit man nicht einfach nur ballert und ballert, wie in CoD.


Sehe ich genauso.



> Und ich meine die Zitate, die nach größeren, aber auch kleienren Missionen kurz auf blau-schwarzem Grund eingeblendet werden. Aber genau das mein ich. Du weißt nichtmal mehr welche Zitate ich meine.


 Ja ja, ist ja richtig. Wären Zitate aus Grimms Märchen vorgekommen, hätte ich mir sicher ein paar merken können. Vielleicht rückst du ja endlich damit raus, was hinter deinen Bemerkungen zu diesen Wunderland-Zitaten steckt, damit ich erfahre, ob mich das interessiert oder nicht.


----------



## Ihn sein Rechner (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe gehen Fragen zum Spiel unter weil sich Leute Off Topic boxen welche Definition des Spiels nun richtig ist ?


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, gibst du der Gemeinde knapp 20 Minuten Zeit für deine Frage, bevor du anfängst rumzumosern? Dann viel Spaß hier! Und Offtopic ist anders.


----------



## Ihn sein Rechner (17. Februar 2013)

Na dann mach mal weiter, mich haste noch nich überzeugt. Isses nu ein RPG ?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Februar 2013)

Ich kann mich noch schwach an so Spiele erinnern, die auch heut noch gezockt werden. Da hatte man ein klein wenig gelevelt und hatte dann einen Fähigkeitspunkt, konnte den dann für diverse Eigenschaften verbrauchen. Meistens sind das dann so Sachen wie "Angriff", "Verteidigung", "Tempo" und "Magie" oder so'n Käse. Von daher hat FC3 das sogar richtig gut gelöst. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass FC3 ja im grunde unter die Kategorie "Shooter" fällt, dann sind es schon "viele" Rollenspielelemente, auch wenn es nur 3 oder 4 einfache Elemente sind.

Und mit den Zitaten meinte ich diese hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und besonders beim zweiten Zitat der Katze, also das dritte auf dem Screenshot, muss man nicht lang überlegen, um zu sehen wieso es zur Story von FC3 passt. Andere hab ich jetzt auf Anhieb nicht gefunden. Und mit DSL Light, mit dem ich gerade rumeier, macht es auch nicht wirklich viel Spaß weitere zu suchen,


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2013)

Ihn sein Rechner schrieb:


> Na dann mach mal weiter, mich haste noch nich überzeugt.


Bratwurstmobil ist dran.



> Isses nu ein RPG ?


 Natürlich nicht. 



Ihn sein Rechner schrieb:


> Ich habe die Asus DCII 570GTX und wollte mal wissen ob die  von  Haus aus ein wenig mehr Takt hat [...]


Du fragst _uns_, ob _deine _Karte werksübertaktet ist? Cool,  so viel dann auch zum Thema "Offtopic" in diesem Thread.  Na schön, nach kurzer Recherche scheint die Asus mit 742 MHz Chiptakt zu laufen im Vergleich zu 732 beim Referenzmodell. Fast vernachlässigbar. Shadertakt ist mit 1484 MHz wohl bei beiden gleich.

Für dein Problem habe ich leider keine Lösung.


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Februar 2013)

Ihn sein Rechner schrieb:


> Isses nu ein RPG ?


 
Nein, definitiv nicht. Es besitzt nur für einen Shooter ungewöhnlich viele Elemente eines RPG. Es ist und bleibt aber ein Shooter mit mehr Sinn als CoD.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2013)

Bratwurstmobil schrieb:


> [...] dann sind es schon "viele" Rollenspielelemente, auch wenn es nur 3 oder 4 einfache Elemente sind.


Ah, "3 oder 4 einfache". Wir kommen der Sache schon näher. 



> Und mit den Zitaten meinte ich diese hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, ich erinnere mich wieder. Und was ist nun daran so besonders, dass es dich beim zweiten Durchlauf dazu veranlasst hat, "ganz anders an das Spiel ranzugehen"?


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (17. Februar 2013)

Warnung: Text beinhaltet viele Spoiler!



Spoiler



Das Zitat ist noch einfach zu verstehen. Aber es gibt auch Zitate, die sich nicht auf das beziehen, was gerade passiert ist, sondern auf etwas, was noch passieren wird. Und da nahezu jeder die Zitate nach 10 Sekunden vergisst, ja, du auch, was du mit "Ich erinnere mich wieder" zugegeben hast, erkennt man den tieferen Sinn der Story nicht ganz. Nein, der Sinn ist nicht, dass ein Adrenalinjunkie auf eine Insel kommt, seine Freunde rettet und Piraten abballert. Man will zeigen, was passiert, wenn zwei völlig verschiedene Gesellschaftsgruppen/Religionen aufeinandertreffen, wie man sich verändert, wenn man morden muss, um zu überleben. hast du am Anfang der Story mal auf Jasons Bruder Grant geachtet? Er war laut Tablet PC bei der Army. Er hatte kein Problem damit den Wachmann/-piraten am Anfang an der Zelle K.O. zu schlagen (auch wenn das ziemlich billig aussah  ) oder den anderen Piraten mit dem geworfenen Messer zu töten. Auch blieb er 10x ruhiger als Jason. Jason selbst hatte immer Angst irgendwem was zu tun. Doch weil er sich und seine Freunde retten wollte, fing er das Töten an und schon wenige Missionen später, deutlich wurde es denke ich in der Medusa-Mission und Folgende, juckte ihn das Töten schon gar nicht mehr. Und als er dann Liza gerettet hat, hat er während und nach der Flucht Kommentare abgegeben, die wirklich zeigen, dass es ihn absolut nicht mehr juckt jemandem zu töten. Auch hatte er keine Angst mehr vor dem Tod. Und ab wann hatte er keine Angst mehr vor dem Tod? Gute Frage, Jas, sehr aufgeweckt! (  ) Als alle Freunde gerettet waren und er dachte, dass beide Brüder tot waren. Dass Riley noch lebte, wusste er ja nicht.

Und jetzt geh und spiele FC3 nochmal durch, achte dabei auf alle AiW-Zitate und auf Jasons Persönlichkeit. Dann merkst du, was diese zu bedeuten haben, spielst das Spiel vielleicht nicht als CoD-Shooter, sondern als Shooter mit großen Hintergrund. Zumindest ging es mir so. Wie es bei dir ist weiß ich natürlich nicht.


----------



## ShirKhan (17. Februar 2013)

"Shooter mit großem Hintergrund" ist mir zwar etwas zu groß, aber ich stimme gern zu, dass die Macher ihrer Story Aussagen mitgegeben haben. Danke für deine Gedanken!  (Warum muss man erst dreimal danach fragen?)


----------



## phoenix-2305 (25. Februar 2013)

Hallo erstmal 

Ich habe ein paar Fragen zu Far Cry 3:
-Wie kann man im MP Nachrichten an die anderen Spieler schreiben?
-Ist es normal, dass ich das Spiel trotz 50fps irgendwie nicht flüssig anfühlt, kann man da was machen(Vsync ist aus)


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Februar 2013)

GPU bilder vorausberechnet min 2 (standard 0)
nur im chat im spiel taste v
Das spiel hat starke fps schwankungen wenn postfx an ist.
zudem wird das Spiel unnötig verschlimmbessert (Unschärfe Effekt)


----------



## okeanos7 (3. März 2013)

ich finde das spiel ganz gut gemacht . bei der gekauften grafikkarte (radeon hd 7770), war es dabei (amd never settle). auf der 7770 läuft es mit hohen/sehr hohen einstellungen (kein ultra). im moment bin ich noch bei der mision wo  man mit sam die satellitenschüssel zerstören muss, aber alles was ich gesehen habe hat mir bisher gefallen. nur dass man vaas und hoyt nur in einem traum tötet finde ich nicht so gut


----------



## cap82 (3. März 2013)

Danke fürs spoilern! Setzen, sechs.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (4. März 2013)

Das Ende ist anders


----------



## batmaan (11. März 2013)

SPOILER!!!!!!! 

Ich fande das Spiel genial, aber einen "tieferen" Sinn, wie die Macher gesagt haben, habe ich nicht gesehen. die beiden Enden fand ich kacke. Warum tötet citra uns , wenn sie uns so liebt , siehe anderes ende. Die Endkämpfe waren auch echt kacke. Wo waren bei Hoyt seine Wachen? Und sind die jetzt tot, oder war das nur ein Traum? Und warum bleibt Jason am Ende auf der Insel, obowhl er nicht ehr König der Rakyat ist? Nebenmission waren auch naja. würde dem Spiel eine 84 geben.


----------



## Ion (11. März 2013)

Wozu gibt es eigentlich einen Spoiler-Tag? 



Spoiler



Benutzt mich!!


----------



## batmaan (11. März 2013)

@ ion 

wie mache ich den denn?^^


----------



## Ion (11. März 2013)

[*spoiler] Deinen Text [/spoiler*]
Das ganze nur ohne Sterne


----------



## thysol (23. März 2013)

Laggt bei euch der Multiplayer auch so extrem?


----------



## Painkiller (25. März 2013)

Den Multiplayer hab ich nie gespielt, da ich das Spiel iwie alleine nur wegen Vaas gekauft habe. 

Nur vom Koop-Modus kann ich berichten. Und der war gar nicht mal so schlecht. Nur etwas zu kurz.
Von der Performance her hat da alles gepasst.


----------



## batmaan (25. März 2013)

@ painkiller


Spoiler



Ich hatte große erwartungen Vaas aufgrund der ganzen Trailer etc.. doch wurde enttäuscht. 1. Finde ich es schade, dass er nicht der Endboss war. 2. War er nicht soo wahnsinnig wie dargestellt. Die beste Szene war da als er im Laster war und als er Jason erklärt was Wahnsinn ist, sonst war da jetzt nicht soo viel. Auch der Endfight war ...überhaupt nicht mein Fall



Ach der Koop ging mit den zusätzlichen 2 Maps. War zwar etwas eintönig, die Personen sehr flach und eine Story kaum vorhanden, aber Koop Spiele machnen immer Spaß und vorallem auf soner Insel. Die kleinen Wettbewerbe waren auch schön.


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2013)

@ batmaan



Spoiler



Am Anfang wo man im Käfig sitzt fand ich ihn auch sehr gut! Aber du hast schon recht. Viel gab es von ihm nicht zu sehen.





> Ach der Koop ging mit den zusätzlichen 2 Maps.


2 Maps? Wurde nicht ein kostenloser DLC veröffentlicht der den Koop erweitert hat? Ich hatte auf jeden Fall mehr als 2 Maps.


----------



## batmaan (26. März 2013)

zusätzliche MAps  Am Anfang gab es ja 6, dann mit dem dlc 8.



Spoiler



Die Enden fand ich auch schlecht..man rettet alle Freunde, um sie dann wegen soner komischen Braut zu töten und um Rakyat Chef zu werden? Und am Ende wird Jason dann getötet. beim anderen Ende rettet sie ihn dann das Laben..sehr merkwürdig


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (26. März 2013)

Spoiler



Story nicht verstanden? Citra braucht noch ein Kind von Jason als Nachfolger. Und deswegen hat/hätte sie Jason vor Dennis gerettet. Und wenn man sich für Citra entscheidet, lässt sie Jason nur so lange am Leben wie es notwendig ist.


----------



## batmaan (26. März 2013)

Spoiler



und wenn sie tot ist, kann sie sehr gut ein Kind von ihm kriegen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (26. März 2013)

Spoiler



Das war wohl Reflex, dass sie sich zwischen Dennis und Jason geworfen hat. Vielleicht wollte sie sich auch einfach dazwischen stellen, hätte aber nicht gedacht, dass sie dabei draufgeht.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (14. April 2013)

Wie kann man denn in FC3 Screenshots machen?
Und wo werden die gespeichert?


----------



## Scalon (14. April 2013)

geht meines Wissens nur über Zusatzsoftware wie Fraps, der "tolle" Ubisoft Launcher bietet diese Möglichkeit nicht


----------



## phoenix-2305 (14. April 2013)

Scalon schrieb:


> geht meines Wissens nur über Zusatzsoftware wie Fraps, der "tolle" Ubisoft Launcher bietet diese Möglichkeit nicht


 
Aber es gibt doch bei dieser Kamera die Möglichkeit "Foto" , des wäre doch nicht schwer gewesen.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (22. April 2013)

Hallo,

weiß einer, wieso, wenn ich im MP spielen will, immer einige Spieler kommen, aber kurz bevor das Spiel anfängt, gehen komischerweiße alle im 0,5s Takt raus und ich steh in der Lobby alleine da


----------



## Robonator (22. April 2013)

Ports offen? Du connectest auf P2P Basis ^^


----------



## phoenix-2305 (23. April 2013)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ports offen? Du connectest auf P2P Basis ^^


 
Mit Internetverbindungen kenn ich mich wirklich nicht aus, was muss ich dann jetzt machen? 
Wie kann ich Ports öffnen, und welche müssen offen sein?


----------



## Robonator (23. April 2013)

Ports schaltest du im Router frei und hier findest du die benötigten:
http://forums-de.ubi.com/showthread...ltende-outgoing-ports-auf-der-firewall-Forums
Kann dir nix genaueres erklären da ich keine Ahnung habe welchen Router du hast und wie man mit dem Umgeht


----------



## phoenix-2305 (23. April 2013)

Ok, ich habs auf die dumme Art gemacht 
neuinstalliert -> läuft wieder

Noch eine Frage: Wieso steht im Spiel immer, "Level 35 erreicht" aber nach dem Spiel hab ich immer noch level 34 ??


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (23. April 2013)

Du musst die runde beenden.


----------



## phoenix-2305 (23. April 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Du musst die runde beenden.


 
Ja is ja klar, trotzdem gehts nicht


----------



## Atomtoaster (28. April 2013)

Ich wollte es nun doch mal spielen hatte nach dem kauf irgendwie keine Lust mehr...

Nun kommt bei jedem Start die Meldung ich soll doch den Patch installieren, habe ich getan.. es kommt nur immer wieder.

Bin jetzt bei 1.0.5 und High Tides ist auch drin, aber es lässt sich nicht starten.

Nervt.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. April 2013)

Installiere mal directx vom Spielverzeichnis und die restlichen redist in diesen Ordner.
Dann mach mal ein cmd(suchen als admin) und gebe dort "sfc /scannow" ein
dann den aktuellen catalyst installieren. HD audio treiber von realtek.
Nichts hilft dann win vista 64 installieren. Dort läuft es


----------



## Atomtoaster (29. April 2013)

Hilft alles nichts, er erkennt die Patches einfach nicht die er installiert...

So ein Rotz...


NewBitmapImage2.png - Bilder und Fotos kostenlos auf ImageBanana hochladen


----------



## Bratwurstmobil (29. April 2013)

Ein Patch ersetzt doch hauptsächlich Dateien. Kann es sein, dass der Patch einfach nicht (richtig) installiert wird?


----------



## Atomtoaster (30. April 2013)

Keine Ahnung, habs jetzt auf C:\ nochmal neu installiert und läuft, hätte es trotzdem lieber auf G:\.

Könnte damit zusammenhängen.


----------



## Gohrbi (1. Mai 2013)

..ich habe es auch auf einer anderen Part. Keine Prbleme. Hast du es in "Steam" laufen?


----------



## alban2 (12. Mai 2013)

Leute ich hätte da eine frage, ich hab so eben Far cry 3 Installiert, hab es gestartet und es sieht alels sehr schön aus.
Das problem ist aber, das es im Spiel recht Stark Flimmert, ist das normal in Far cry 3 ?
Das eine was ich auch bemerke ist, das jede 10 Sekunden, der ganze Bildschirm in einer Milisekunde totall Schwarz ist,bzw. totall Flimmert.
Ich hab eine Gigabyte Radeon 7950 auf einem takt von 1100mhz. Ist es wegen der Übertaktung ?
Ich hab den 13.3 Treiber, da der 13.4 mir weniger fps in jedem game gibt O_o.
Was kann ich tuhen ?

Bitte um antwort


----------



## Scalon (12. Mai 2013)

probier es mal mit Standard Takt, bei mir haben sogar schon 50Mhz mehr Takt "Bildfehler" versucht, die mit der Standardrate nicht vorhanden waren.


----------



## alban2 (12. Mai 2013)

Also wenn es wegen dem Takt ist, ist das echt blöd, da es nur in Far cry 3 zu solchen Fehler, bzw. Störungen kommt, ich versuchs mal mit dem Standart takt.

EDIT 19:46: 
Liegt leider nicht an dem Takt, aber alles in einem, stört mich das Flimmern nicht mehr, und diese Millisekunden grafikfehler, sind auch nicht mehr seit einem Neustart vorhanden.

Also ist alles wieder in ordnung xD.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Mai 2013)

Liegt am AMD treiber ansich.
Das Spiel startet auch in den d3d11 modus und sollte da weniger flimmern. im dx9 neigen AMD Karten immer zu Kantenflimmern.


----------



## alban2 (13. Mai 2013)

EDIT 18:56.
Ich hab jetzt ein neues Problem und zwar ist meine MAP in Far cry 3 Verbuggt, wenn ich mir die Karte anschauen will, ist alles Blau/Schwarzs Verpixelt genauso wie das Hauptmenü, der Hintergrund ist totall Schwarz, bzw. blau Verpixelt, ich kann da rein garnix sehen. ( Nur die Karte, das spiel an sich läuft buggfrei.)
Ich kann auch kein Screen hochladen, da dort steht das die Datei ungültig sei, obwohl es eine bmp datei war......

Bitte um Hilfe, wenn jemand weiß wie ich das Problem lösen kann.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (13. Mai 2013)

Das ist ein bug wenn man nicht genau nach script sich durch die Insel bewegt. woanders hingehen wo die Haupstory verläuft Karte wieder da.


----------



## alban2 (14. Mai 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> Das ist ein bug wenn man nicht genau nach script sich durch die Insel bewegt. woanders hingehen wo die Haupstory verläuft Karte wieder da.


 
Hey sorry für die späte Antwort. Also was ich auch erwähnen muss ist, das wenn du z.b ins Menü rein gehst, der Hintergrund ja Blau/Grün ist richtig ? Bei mir ist das aber alles Schwarz Verpixelt und man erkennt kaum was, genau so ist es mit der Karte. Ich seh nur ein Drittel von meiner Karte, der rest ist Schwarz Verpixelt, ich find auch im Internet nichts was mir Hilft. Hab alles versucht die einstellung zu ändern usw. nix bringt ....


----------



## Spider1808 (1. Juni 2013)

Für die Diejenigen, die seid dem Uplay Update auf v3.0 Probleme mit den Startbefehlen in der farcry3.exe haben (GodMode, Unlimited Ammo usw.), einfach wie folgt vorgehen, wie ich heute Morgen festgestellt habe.

Verknüpfung der farcry3.exe starten (Uplay öffnet sich), dann aber nicht wie gewohnt auf das FC 3 Symbol oben Links klicken, sondern einfach nochmals die farcry3.exe Verknüpfung starten.

Warum sich allerdings durch diese "Maßnahme", FC 3 trotz >Uplay immer nur im Offline Modus starten< Einstellung im "Online Modus" danach befindet (auch bei gekappter Netzverbindung) und bis auf die Sprache alles auf Englisch ist, weis ich noch nicht.


----------



## Horilein (25. Juni 2013)

GENAU wie in Alcis Block.....einfach mal wieder FarCry zoggen..der Updatet sich zu tode...rotze...und nu auch noch UPlay mitm Update....das ne Zoggerei geworden...unter aller sau.
Da muss man ja jedes Spiel 1x die Woche aktualiesieren.....naja wir ham ja sonst nix aufm Zettel.
Kiste an, Disc rein und Zocken...das warn noch Zeiten. Ma gucken vll. brauch ich für den 1.05 Patch(2!!!ZWEIKOMA7!!! Gigabyte!!!!)......... noch nen Grakatreiberupate


----------



## Primer (26. Juni 2013)

Weiß zufällig jemand ob man ein auf Origin erworbenes Far Cry 3, ohne Uplay Account nutzen kann? Oder braucht man hier wie bei Steam zusätzlich noch den Ubi Mist?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (26. Juni 2013)

Nein uplay wird benötigt


----------



## Primer (26. Juni 2013)

Ach verdammt, dachte durch diese EA <-> Ubi Kooperation fällt das weg... Also kann man sich FC3 auch gleich im SSS holen.
Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (20. Juli 2013)

Hey Leute, habs mir heut auch mal gegönnt bei Steam.

Nun habe ich das Problem, das "Uplay" meinen Key, den ich von Steam bekommen habe, nicht akzeptiert.

Was kann ich tun?
Wie soll ich Vorgehen?


----------



## MfDoom (20. Juli 2013)

was wohl? Support anschreiben


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (20. Juli 2013)

Was zeigt uplay den an?


----------



## anon666 (20. Juli 2013)

Das ist aber komisch mit ubi und deren keys. Die haben Splinter Cell Conviction keys sind gebannt, einige Leute haben einen gebannten AC:B key bekommen und jetzt noch Far Cry 3? Die sollten das ganze mal in den Griff bekommen. 

Ich habe den Support wegen meinem SCC key angeschrieben, nach 4 Monaten habe ich noch immer nichts bekommen, andere mussten auch bis zu 3 Monate warten.


----------



## Primer (20. Juli 2013)

Ich hatte mir vor ein paar Tagen Far Cry 3 geholt und konnte das Ganze problemlos aktivieren. Ist also nichts generelles.


----------



## Singlecoreplayer2500+ (21. Juli 2013)

Heut gings plötzlich mit dem Key 
Warum auch immer?!? ... aber egal, Hauptsache es funzt jetzt


----------



## sfc (28. Juli 2013)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die Steuerung total schwammig ist? Ich hab mir das neulich im Steam-Deal gekauft und kürzlich angefangen, aber mit der Steurung habe ich echt keinen Bock, das noch weiterzuzocken. Man kann nicht mal zu nem ordentlichen Kopfschuss ansetzen, wenn man das Fadenkreiz nicht gaaaaaaaaanz vorsichtig in Richtung Kopf bewegt. Die Menüs sind genauso grausam. Statt sich da schnell durchklicken zu können, ist der Zeiger künstlich langsam und die Buttons reagieren auch leicht zeitverzögert - muss wohl so sein für den alter-voll-krass-cool-Sound, der dann immer kommt. Ist fast genauso so, als hätte man einen Controller-Stick in der Hand. Bei Blood Dragon fand ich das schon unschön, da war es aber nicht ansatzweise so schlimm. 

Generell habe ich den EIndruck, dass die da nur die Konsolenfassung ne Woche vor Release schnell durch nen Compiler gejagt haben. Die Matschtexturen, das LoD, die Polygon-Armut ect. sind ja auch kaum noch zeitgemäß. Da helfen auch kein schlecht programmiertes MSAA und ne halbwegs hochwertige Umgebungsverdeckung mehr. Wenigstens kommt meine Graka ins Schwitzen. Fragt sich nur, wovon ...


----------



## Primer (28. Juli 2013)

In den Optionen die Mausbeschleunigung und den Frambuffer (auf 0) abschalten.

Ich habe mit der Steuerung keine Probleme, obwohl mich die Doppelbelegung zum Teil etwas nervt. Das man Tasten immer mal gedrückt halten muss um zu interagieren scheitert nicht all zu selten.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (28. Juli 2013)

framebuffer 0 erzeugt tearing und grafik popups
Wie zeitverzögert nee halbe sekunde oder min 2 sekunden.
DasSpiel ist FPS orientiert je mehr desto schneller wird es in optionen und gamplay
Schalte aufjedenfall postfx aus.
Ist in der gamerprofil xml im Savegame ordner c\user\dein nutzername\mygames \farcry3
postfx=false
Das verdoppelt dir die FPS


----------



## bluschti (26. August 2013)

Muss hier einfach mal erwähnen, dass dieses Spiel einfach eins der geilsten spiele ist und ich es jedes Jahr aufs neue durch zocken werde


----------



## Teutonnen (26. August 2013)

Kann es sein, dass Uplay der letzte Schmarrn ist? 

Ich versuche seit heute Morgen, den FC3-Code einzulösen (bei Steam gekauft) - die entsprechenden Ports und alles ist freigeschaltet, aber wenn ich überhaupt einmal (nach 10+ Versuchen, die je fast eine Minute brauchten) eingeloggt bin, kommt einfach 'nichts', wenn ich ein Produkt aktivieren will... WTF


----------



## Gohrbi (26. August 2013)

...uplay...ubisoft...alles Sc...... habe versucht Call of Juarez zu aktivieren......nach 4 Wochen hatten die das auf der Reihe.....


----------



## Kusarr (26. August 2013)

Will heute mit Far Cry 3 auch mal anfangen und da hab ich gleich ein paar Fragen zur den Grafikoptionen.

Vorweg: System steht unten in der Signatur und ich benutze nen 16:10 Monitor (wichtig für ne Frage)

1) V-Sync aus, 1 Frames oder 2 Frames???
2) max. GPU-Buffer ... auf was das stellen?
3) Breitbild "Letterbox" ... was is damit?
4) Habe gelesen, dass man bei nem 16:10 Verhältnis i-was einstellen muss, da sonst das Bild verzerrt wird ... is das die Sichtweite? Die is grad auf 110 ... bzw. find ich diese "Sichtfeld"-Option nicht, die hier geschildert wird: Gamestar


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (27. August 2013)

zu 1 ja
zu 2 gpu buffer min 2, entfernt das tearing
zu 3 das hat mit 4 zu tun

Dann in der gamerx.xml mit dem editor den Eintrag "postfx=true" Zu" false" eintragen
Speichern
Datei ist im benutzerverzeichnis/dokumente/mygames/farcry3/profile/


----------



## Teutonnen (27. August 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Really.... Seit Montag Morgen immer wieder dieser Dreck... Können die Honks nicht einfach mal nen Server stabil laufen lassen?! Ich meine.. Verdammt, die müssen 20 Symbole mit ihrer Datenbank abgleichen, das dürfte doch zu schaffen sein -.-  (Zur Info: Die Ports hab ich manuell geöffnet, Virenscanner und Firewall sind deaktiviert, daran liegt es also kaum)


----------



## Scalon (27. August 2013)

mal an einem anderen PC versucht?


----------



## Teutonnen (27. August 2013)

Ich hab keinen 


Ich glaub ich schreib Steam an und verlange mein Geld zurück, den Scheissdreck muss ich mir nicht bieten lassen...


----------



## Kusarr (27. August 2013)

Prozessorarchitektur schrieb:


> zu 1 ja
> zu 2 gpu buffer min 2, entfernt das tearing
> zu 3 das hat mit 4 zu tun
> 
> ...



Danke für die Antworten. Warum soll ich die postfx funktion ausstellen? Brauch doch eigentlich nur den Korrekten Wert des Sichtfeldes. nach seeehr viel Recherche soll ich wohl bei 16:10 einen Wert von 90-100 eingeben. Stimmt das?


----------



## Teutonnen (28. August 2013)

Interessant, jetzt konnte ich FC3 endlich aktivieren - aber es wird nicht angzeigt... FUUUUUU


----------



## stoepsel (11. November 2013)

Mal ne Frage zur Prozessorauslastung...
Zocke, wie in meiner Sig zu sehen ist, mit nem 2600K OC 4,2Ghz und HT .
Habe das Game gerade erst installiert und angefangen...
Jetzt ist mir aufgefallen, dass im Taskmanager 7 Threads bei ca. 30% rumdümpeln und 1ner bei gut 90% ! Ist das denn normal oder läuft da was schief? Zocke mit allen Einstellungen auf max. in FHD- PostFX steht in der Config auf "False" . Also auf aus.

Wäre schön, wenn mir da Jemand ne Antwort drauf geben könnte.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (12. November 2013)

Ist normal das Spiel nutzt nur 2 threads


----------



## Scalon (12. November 2013)

Bist du dir da sicher? Im CPU Benchmark ( http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Far-C...y-3-Test-Grafikkarten-CPU-Benchmarks-1036726/) ist ein i3 3xxx langsamer als ein i5 3xxx und zwar um etwa 30% sodass man es nicht auf die Toleranz schieben kann  
Hast du sonst mal die Priorität von der exe verändert? Das hilft bei mir manchmal,jedoch habe ich mir die CPU Auslastung während far Cry angeschaut,da ich eigentlich problemlos spielen konnte


----------



## Nils16866 (25. November 2013)

Hallo, habe mir das Spiel Far Cry 3 gekauft und spiele über Uplay, jetzt möchte ich aber auch grafikmods einfügen und habe da HDmods, aber wenn ich die einfüge stürzt immer das spiel beim laden ab.hat das was mit Uplay zu tun??


----------



## Primer (25. November 2013)

Denke nicht. Ich kenne jetzt die Mod nicht, aber wenn das Spiel erst beim Laden abschmiert kannst du davon ausgehen, das diese das Problem verursacht.


----------



## Sefyu_TR (22. Dezember 2013)

Moin Männer. Habe ein HD7870 CrossFire Gespann und Far Cry 3 läuft eigentlich super, durchschnittlich 80-90 FPS auf Ultra. Sobald ich jedoch aufs Meer hinausblicke oder generell wo Wasser ist, bricht es mir auf 17-25 FPS runter. Unabhängig von MSAA, SSAO/HBAO oder den Wasser-Details. Habe den regulären Treiber, den Beta-Treiber 13.11 sowie den frisch veröffentlichten regulären Treiber 13.12 ausprobiert und keine Änderungen an Treiber-Einstellungen vorgenommen.
Jemand Ideen woran es liegen könnte?


System:

Win7 Ultimate 64-Bit
Phenom II X6 1100T @ 3,8 GHz
Asus 7870 + XFX 7870
G.Skill Eco 4x 2GB DDR3-1600
Asus ROG Formula IV
be quiet! Pure Power L8 730W


----------



## Mewkew (24. Januar 2014)

Nils16866 schrieb:


> Hallo, habe mir das Spiel Far Cry 3 gekauft und spiele über Uplay, jetzt möchte ich aber auch grafikmods einfügen und habe da HDmods, aber wenn ich die einfüge stürzt immer das spiel beim laden ab.hat das was mit Uplay zu tun??


 
Richtig lesen, das sind alles DX9 Mods! Funktionieren also nur im DX9 modus. Denn kannst du entweder per startparameter in der verknüpfung erzwingen, oder ganz normal im options menu einstellen. Ich für meinen teil verzichte lieber auf die sehr schönen HD texturen um mir dafür dei Dx11 features zu erhalten. DX9 mod kommt zwar nahe ran, aber wenn man genau hinsieht ist er rein von den effekten und der beleuchtung dem dx11 mo unterlegen.


----------



## msdd63 (3. Februar 2014)

Ich will mit meinem Kumpel privates Coop spielen. Er steht aber im Spiel nicht in meiner Freundesliste, die ist leer! Bei ihm ist das genau so. Wieso??? Wie können wir Koop zocken?


----------



## Sefyu_TR (3. Februar 2014)

Vergisst es, hier antwortet euch anscheinend niemand mehr


----------



## msdd63 (4. Februar 2014)

Traurig das hier nichts mehr passiert. Ein so tolles Game und so alt ist es auch noch nicht.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Februar 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Traurig das hier nichts mehr passiert. Ein so tolles Game und so alt ist es auch noch nicht.


 
Ja, ein Klasse Spiel, genauso wie fast alle Ubisoft Kracher derzeit, deren Spiele kann man bedenkenlos vorbestellen (Watch Dogs, The Division, das nächste Assassins Creed).


----------



## Mewkew (15. Februar 2014)

Naja die langzeit motiv kommt halt nur durch den mp part eines spiels - und der existiert leider nicht in fc3. Der vorhandene mp ist eher kosmetischer natur, und für "ernsthaftes" spielen einfach nicht geeignet. Echt schade, denn fc3 war für mich nach dem extrem entäuschendem zweiten teil eine echte offenbahrung was den sp angeht.


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (15. Februar 2014)

Habe es mit dieser Mod nochmal angefangen zu spielen, es wurde einiges verändert was das Spiel schwieriger und wie ich finde "realistischer macht"

Far Cry 3 Ziggys Mod: Die ultimative Mod!


----------



## ShirKhan (16. Februar 2014)

Bios-Overclocker schrieb:


> Habe es mit dieser Mod nochmal angefangen zu spielen, es wurde einiges verändert was das Spiel schwieriger und wie ich finde "realistischer macht"
> 
> Far Cry 3 Ziggys Mod: Die ultimative Mod!



Der verlinkte Artikel zum Mod bezieht sich auf FC3 1.04, aktuell ist 1.05. Installiere ich den Mod, verlangt das Spiel, auf die bereits vorhandene 1.05 updaten, siehe auch hier.

Hilfreich wäre also der Link zu einem Download von Ziggy's Mod, der mit FC3 1.05 kompatibel ist.


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (10. März 2014)

msdd63 schrieb:


> Traurig das hier nichts mehr passiert. Ein so tolles Game und so alt ist es auch noch nicht.



Ich fange es die Tage mal an. Vielleicht schreibe ich dann mal was. Aber: Mit was sollte ich euch dann noch schocken? 

Spiele das meiste halt erst Monate später.


----------



## Aemkeisdna (10. März 2014)

Gutes Spiel. Die Waffen modifikation sind echt genial. 
Grafik ist auch sehr nett Anzusehen. 

Bin z. Z.  in der Questreihe mit dem Dolch

Bin gerade beim Zippy Mod anspielen


----------



## B1gD4ddy (15. März 2014)

Hey Leute, hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, habe heute nochmal Far Cry 3 angefangen,
habe aber absolut unverständliche massive Grafik Bugs mit entfernten schwebenden Objekten,
die beim Anlegen der Waffe teilweise weiter aufploppen.
Zusätzlich gibt es manchmal auch weiße Flächen auf dem Wasser.

-Spiel ist aktuell, also 1.05
-Einziges Spiel mit Grafik Bugs
-780 Ti / 335.23 WHQL / Win 8.1
-DX11 / Max Settings

Neustarten / DX9 / Andere Settings... bringt alles nix.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## stoepsel (19. März 2014)

Bei mir ist immer der ganze Pc eingefroren, das war mal super.
Habe dann was von Graka runtertakten oder einfach mehr Saft geben, gelesen. 
Meine 780 hat jetzt die Möglichkeit sich 0,050Volt mehr zu genehmigen - es hat geholfen! Freu!

Probier das mal aus... Vielleicht hilft das ja auch bei deinem Problem .


----------



## Aemkeisdna (19. März 2014)

Jop hatte ich auch mit zu viel OC ^^


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (23. Mai 2014)

Wieso muss man so eine Graka noch übertakten?


----------



## stoepsel (23. Mai 2014)

Guellem schrieb:


> Wieso muss man so eine Graka noch übertakten?


 
1. Weil es geht...

2. Weil die Leistung manchmal trotzdem nicht ausreichte, auf max Einstellungen. Die AA-Einstellungen ruppen die Bildrate schon deutlich nach unten...

3. Es bringt noch einige Frames mehr!


----------



## Bios-Overclocker (23. Mai 2014)

Weils Spass macht ganz einfach


----------



## Gast20140707_1 (23. Mai 2014)

Und dann wundern wenn Spiele nicht laufen und der Rechner abfatzt.Wegen 5 Frames mehr ist das lächerlich.


----------



## stoepsel (13. Juli 2014)

Niemand wundert sich ,wenn Er hier OC betreibt...

Die Graka ist von Haus aus schon OC...


----------



## Körschgen (20. September 2014)

Habe es mir eben für ein par euro mit ein par Kolegen gekauft. Steam Key.
Können alle nicht mit den Far Cry Online Diensten verbinden... was ins das für ein Driss?
Wollten unbedingt den Koop spielen...


----------



## ManChild (22. September 2014)

Ich habe jetzt ein 64-bit System und das Spiel nochmal neuinstalliert.

Es stürzt bei mir in der ersten Mission, in der ich zum Funkturm gehen soll ab!? (ich bekomme eine grau-blau verpixelten Bildschirm und muss resetten)

Ich habe von Anfang an die Auflösung auf 800x600 und alles andere auf niedrig gestellt!

Eigentlich müsste das Spiel ja laut diesen Systemanforderungen auf FHD + mittleren Details laufen! Oder sehe ich da etwas falsch?
Technik-Check: Far Cry 3 im Technik-Check - Systemanforderungen und Grafikvergleich - GameStar.de

Ich habe (fast konstant) 38 FPS und aktuell den CCC 13.9 drauf.


----------



## MezZo_Mix (22. September 2014)

Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Habe es mir eben für ein par euro mit ein par Kolegen gekauft. Steam Key.
> Können alle nicht mit den Far Cry Online Diensten verbinden... was ins das für ein Driss?
> Wollten unbedingt den Koop spielen...


 
Benutzt jemand Hamachi? sobald ich Hamachi installiert habe kann ich nicht Online/Koop Spielen. Beim Kollegen war das genau so...


----------



## Rainer B. Trug (24. September 2014)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Hamachi!



Gesundheit.


----------

